# XP: DNS Hijack and more. Nothing is working!



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I hope there is an easy solution to this, as i'm pulling what's left of my hair out. I'll try to list the sequence of events that lead to this, as I remember them ....

My Gateway MX series laptop (Running Windows XP) was reporting some kind of virus, though it has Norton Internet Security running. I did a virus scan, and Norton *at first* reported that nothing was found; then gave me a window (_w/Norton's logo_) reporting a virus, and asking if I wanted it repaired. I clicked YES and it seemed to delete the problem. HOWEVER, Internet Explorer (and also Google Crome) could not load _*any*_ web site, even though the computer reported that the wireless signal was strong. Other computers in the house could get on the internet with no problem.

I clicked in and out of network setup, wireless setup, and anything else in Control Panel that looked like it could help ... rebooted, etc., and STILL no internet access. THEN trying some other advice given to me, I opened MSCONFIG and tried to disable some non-microsoft (_and non-intel_) processes.

THE RESULT, *is that nothing works anymore*. The system boots and gets to the desktop fine, but nothing works. Internet Explorer won't open. Windows Explorer will open but if I try to click and drag files to back them up, it doesn't work. The only thing in the tray on the bottom right corner of the screen is the Quick Time logo. It no longer shows the time, date, networks' status, etc. I don't think Norton is running anymore, and if I click on it's icon it doesn't respond.

So I ran MSCONFIG again ... everything is checked yet many of the items have the status *STOPPED*.

Finally, I tried to Restore a Prior Configuration, and I get an error something like "SYSTEM RESTORE CANNOT PROTECTE YOUR SYSTEM, REBOOT AND TRY AGAIN". I re-boot, but the same message keeps coming up.

I was going to restore Windows, but I can't back the PC up so a lot of things would be lost, _so I don't want to do this if I don't have to_.

*HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_Thanks_


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Use a working computer and a USB flash drive to copy the following fix. Then, plug the flash drive to your faulty computer and save the .reg file to your desktop.

Try this fix: *EXEFIX* 

Save the .reg file to your desktop. Double-click it to merge it to the registry.

*Reboot*.

If the fix only opens as a text file, right-click it and select *Open With* > *Choose Program...* Then, select the *Registry Editor*.

If the Registry Editor is not in the list, browse to C:\WINDOWS and select *regedit*.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

_Thanks Phantom_ ..... A couple of questions: *1).* I should have no problem saving that .reg file to a flash drive on another computer, but since Windows Explorer on my computer doesn't seem to be allowing me to drag & drop files, I don't know if I will be able to move the .reg file from the flash drive. Will it work if I open it right from the flash drive (_assuming that the bad computer will even let me open the file at all_)*?* If i'm able to do this, will the reboot start all those processes that are STOPPED*? * Finally, I read something about *SERVICES.MSC* ..... do you think this ccould help my problem if I run it*? * .... _Thanks again_, i'll be trying this tonight.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

It's normal to see Stopped services. It only means they are set to Manual and will start when needed by applications.

Don't drag and drop the file. Simply right-click the .reg file on the USB flash drive and select Save As... Or, copy and paste it.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

*Okay* .... I was able to bring the .reg file over and double-click on it. The computer asked if I wanted to include the file's contents in the registry, and I said yes; then I rebooted. NOTHING.

Still, nothing is working. I get to the desktop, but no services are active. I went into Task Manager, and under the "Processes" tab, the only thing using any CPU is "System Idle Process". Also, this is the only item on this list with the user = SYSTEM.

On my working computer, there is a whole list of things with user = SYSTEM, such as svchost.exe and alg.exe and a bunch of other things; but "System Idle Process" is the only thing with user = SYSTEM on the bad PC. I gotta get these things running.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Read the following about the default settings for *Services*:

http://tweakhound.com/xp/defserv.htm

Check your services and set accordingly. To get to Services, click Start > Run > type *services.msc*

As for your *non*-Microsoft services, start the ones you need, especially your antivirus, firewall, or connectivity service.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

*Hi again* .... I went to the link and compared all the settings to what is in my faulty computer. All but 4 of them match. The 4 that do not match are:
1). Removable Storage ... default is Manual; my pc is Disabled.
2). Security Center ... default is Automatic; my pc is disabled.
3). SSDP Discovery Service ... default is Manuar; my pc is Automatic.
4). Windows Image Aquisition (WIA) ... default is Manual; my pc is Automatic.

Not that the above settings are causing my problem, HOWEVER I tried to change the settings .... When I right click, then click on Properties BUT the Properties Dialog Box will not display*!?*

Is it possible that I do not have administrator rights, even though there is only one user profile, namly OWNER?

Anyway, STILL NOTHING IS WORKING. For instance, Norton is set to Automatic, yet it is not running. This is driving me crazy.

I appreciate all your help ... i hope you have something else for me to try.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you can get HijackThis running on that computer,

Please click *here* to download and install *version 2.0.2* of the *HijackThis Installer.* 

Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

As for the services, if you can open the Registry Editor, click Start > Run > type *regedit*. You can change the *Startup Type* for the services, in the registry:

For *Removable Storage*:

Go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\*NtmsSvc*

For *Security Center*:

Go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\*wscsvc*

For *SSDP Discovery Service*:

Go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\*SSDPSRV*

For *Windows Image Aquisition (WIA)*:

Go to:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\*stisvc*

In the right-hand pane, look at the DWORD *Start*.

The last number at the end of the entry will be either:

*(0)* for Boot.

*(1)* for System.

*(2)* for Automatic.

*(3)* for Manual.

*(4)* for Disabled.

If you want to change the value, double-click on *Start* and change the number accordingly.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I will try to download and install HijackThis tonight. I'll have to download it on a good pc and copy it to a flash drive to do it. I hope I can install it from the Flash Drive as the faulty PC is not letting me copy/move files at all ("_Save As_" doesn't even come up as an option). Also, I won't be able to move the Log file back to the good PC in order to copy/paste it, so i'll have to read it off of the bad PC and type it free-hand on the good one in a reply to you. I hope it won't be too long.

Thanks for sticking with me!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

> Also, I won't be able to move the Log file back to the good PC in order to copy/paste it, so i'll have to read it off of the bad PC and type it free-hand on the good one in a reply to you. I hope it won't be too long.


Be prepared to spend the whole night at it!









Why don't you copy the log to your flash drive?

Have you tried the instructions from post #9?


----------



## andyspeake (May 11, 2007)

Just had a quick glance over the topic and I know it doesn;t help but...
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp/913635-why-use-msconfig-control-startups.html


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Ok. I was able to save the log file to the flash drive. It's the first time i was able to move any file anywhere off of the faulty PC. Here are the contents ... As instructed, I did not fix anything; just ran the program and created the log. I hope this helps. _Thanks_

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:08:45 PM, on 5/5/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
c:\program files\real\realplayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=PTB&M=MX6931
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:5555
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1203.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServicesOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Cookie Washer\washidx.exe "Owner"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Policies\Explorer\Run: [] 
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-18\..\RunOnce: [] (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\.DEFAULT\..\RunOnce: [] (User 'Default user')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Go PlaySushi! - {EBD24BD3-E272-4FA3-A8BA-C5D709757CAB} - C:\Program Files\PlaySushi\PSText.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.10.115.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{3CFE3178-27FB-4EA8-A041-F50E669299BE}: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{F7BC0227-5B47-4D80-9A12-739A964A7595}: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{3CFE3178-27FB-4EA8-A041-F50E669299BE}: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{3CFE3178-27FB-4EA8-A041-F50E669299BE}: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS3\Services\Tcpip\..\{3CFE3178-27FB-4EA8-A041-F50E669299BE}: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O18 - Filter hijack: text/html - {ff74ff31-fb76-4d07-9351-92e80748456e} - (no file)
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com) - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
--
End of file - 8180 bytes


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Your computer is infected with a DNS hijacker, among other things. Please click on *Report* and kindly ask to be moved to the *Malware Removal & HijackThis Logs* forum. From there, be patient. You should get an answer within the next 48 hours. These guys are really busy!


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Phantom, _*Thank You*_ for all your help. I'll ask to be moved as you suggested.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

In Internet Explorer go to Tools - Internet Options - Connections Tab - Lan Settings and uncheck "Use a proxy server" and check "Automatically detect settings".

Remove the reference to 127.0.0.1:5555 under the "Use a proxy server" settings before unchecking.

In Firefox go to Tools - Options... -> Advanced Tab -> Network Tab -> "Settings" under Connection and click on "No proxy".

Please visit *Combofix Guide & Instructions * for instructions for installing the recovery console and downloading and running ComboFix.

The only thing different from the instructions there is that when downloading and saving the ComboFix.exe I would like you to rename it to puppy.exe please.

Post the log from ComboFix when you've accomplished that along with a new HijackThis log.

Important notes regarding ComboFix:

ComboFix may reset a number of Internet Explorer's settings, including making it the default browser. This can easily be changed once we're finished.

ComboFix also prevents autorun of ALL CDs, floppies and USB devices to assist with malware removal & increase security. If this is an issue or makes it difficult for you, please let me know. This can be undone manually when we're finished. Read  *HERE * for an article written by dvk01 on why we disable autoruns.

ComboFix can be transferred using a USB flash drive.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Hello Cookiegal,

Thank you for your help. Following is the combofix and a new HijackThis log as you requested. A few notes first:
1). I can not open internet explorer due to this problem, but I *was* able to get to internet options via Control Panel to remove the reference to 127.0 ... etc, and then uncheck "Use Proxy Server" and check "Automaticlly Detect Settings" as you asked. 
2). At some point, combofix needed an internet connection, however that is also not working because of this problem. Combofix did continue, so hopefully this is alright.

Again, thank you for your help; I hope we can get my pc working.

*puppy.exe log*

ComboFix 10-05-08.03 - Owner 05/09/2010 7:39.1.2 - x86
Running from: H:\Puppy.exe
WARNING -THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE THE RECOVERY CONSOLE INSTALLED !!
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\avp.ico
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\svchost.exe
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\winlogin.exe
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\winlogon.exe
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\SystemProc
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\{370C0B09-34B6-4E16-9E92-80DABE855389}
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\{370C0B09-34B6-4E16-9E92-80DABE855389}\chrome.manifest
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\{370C0B09-34B6-4E16-9E92-80DABE855389}\chrome\content\_cfg.js
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\{370C0B09-34B6-4E16-9E92-80DABE855389}\chrome\content\overlay.xul
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\{370C0B09-34B6-4E16-9E92-80DABE855389}\install.rdf
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{9CE11043-9A15-4207-A565-0C94C42D590D}
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{9CE11043-9A15-4207-A565-0C94C42D590D}\chrome.manifest
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{9CE11043-9A15-4207-A565-0C94C42D590D}\chrome\content\timer.xul
c:\program files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{9CE11043-9A15-4207-A565-0C94C42D590D}\install.rdf
c:\program files\PlaySushi\PSTExt.dll
c:\program files\Shared
c:\program files\Shared\lib.sig
c:\windows\Install.txt
c:\windows\system32\certstore.dat
c:\windows\system32\crt.dat
c:\windows\system32\FInstall.sys
c:\windows\system32\Install.txt
c:\windows\system32\lsm32.sys
c:\windows\system32\spool\prtprocs\w32x86\00004f52.tmp
c:\windows\system32\WORK.DAT
c:\windows\Tasks.\vahiydvy.job
D:\Autorun.inf
c:\windows\Tasks.\vahiydvy.job . . . . failed to delete
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
-------\Legacy_6TO4
-------\Service_6to4

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2010-04-09 to 2010-05-09 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-05-06 02:08 . 2010-05-06 02:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-05-02 01:17 . 2010-05-02 01:17 -------- d-----w- C:\found.000
2010-04-26 18:10 . 2010-05-01 15:12 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\amuswavdt
2010-04-25 16:40 . 2010-04-25 16:40 -------- d-----w- C:\PFiles
2010-04-16 22:33 . 2010-05-01 15:38 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Temp
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-05-09 11:42 . 2009-11-20 01:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PlaySushi
2010-05-02 02:01 . 2010-01-20 22:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Antbar
2010-05-02 01:52 . 2010-05-02 01:52 56320 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\OCS\Download\tific-devcon.exe
2010-04-25 18:25 . 2010-03-19 04:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Skulltag
2010-03-29 07:26 . 2010-02-05 00:11 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\AnvSoft
2010-03-29 07:26 . 2010-02-05 00:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AnvSoft
2010-03-25 23:29 . 2009-12-12 01:26 786800 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\coFFPlgn\components\coFFPlgn.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 536112 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx86.sys
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 201616 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHRules.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 1407888 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHEngine.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 678960 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx64.sys
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 611216 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\bbRGen.dll
2010-03-22 18:41 . 2010-03-19 20:25 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\IGN_DLM
2010-03-22 18:41 . 2010-03-22 18:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Download Manager
2010-03-18 19:06 . 2010-01-22 23:51 60132 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\mlfcache.dat
2010-03-18 02:57 . 2009-12-12 04:11 -------- d---a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2010-03-14 06:54 . 2010-03-07 00:31 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DOSBox-0.73
2010-03-12 23:03 . 2010-03-12 23:03 4286 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{EC40F18F-1105-4B30-ABBD-6895393F037F}\_16496df1.exe
2010-03-12 23:03 . 2010-03-12 23:03 4286 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{EC40F18F-1105-4B30-ABBD-6895393F037F}\_69525f90.exe
2010-03-12 23:03 . 2010-03-12 23:03 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\TaigaNet
2010-03-12 22:05 . 2010-03-12 19:18 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Pocket Tanks Deluxe
2010-03-12 01:32 . 2009-09-29 04:05 16 ----a-w- c:\windows\popcinfo.dat
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\InstallShield
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 9662 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\SIMCITY.EXE_8D52E0F917A0493B8692937381DDB62B.EXE
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 8854 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\Uninstall_SimCity_20_8D52E0F917A0493B8692937381DDB62B.exe
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 10134 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2008-12-30 22:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Classic Gaming Presents
2010-03-06 23:47 . 2010-03-06 23:47 720896 ----a-w- c:\windows\iun6002ev.exe
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimwmp.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimswf.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimrp.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimqt.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 329312 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 300616 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Common\rpmainbrowserrecordplugin.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext\Components\nprpffbrowserrecordext.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Chrome\Hook\rpchromebrowserrecordhelper.dll
2010-03-05 13:22 . 2003-08-13 01:17 499712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcp71.dll
2010-03-05 13:22 . 2003-08-13 01:17 348160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcr71.dll
2010-02-21 00:25 . 2009-11-09 19:34 120 ----a-w- c:\windows\Cnemijevul.dat
2010-02-20 06:55 . 2009-11-09 19:34 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\Tjineyakiwikis.bin
2010-02-10 04:11 . 1997-11-01 04:09 3070 ----a-w- c:\program files\FTeditor.txt
.
------- Sigcheck -------
[-] 2008-04-13 . 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 . 96512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atapi.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 . 96512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
[-] 2004-08-04 . CDFE4411A69C224BD1D11B2DA92DAC51 . 95360 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\system32\ReinstallBackups\0005\DriverFiles\i386\atapi.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\asyncmac.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys
[-] 2004-08-10 . DA1F27D85E0D1525F6621372E7B685E9 . 4224 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 . 24576 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdclass.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 . 24576 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D . 182656 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndis.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D . 182656 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA . 574976 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntfs.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA . 574976 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
[-] 2004-08-10 . B78BE402C3F63DD55521F73876951CDD . 574592 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\I386\NTFS.SYS
[-] 2004-08-10 . 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD . 2944 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\null.sys
[-] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-04-14 . A06CE3399D16DB864F55FAEB1F1927A9 . 77824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\browser.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A06CE3399D16DB864F55FAEB1F1927A9 . 77824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 . 13312 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lsass.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 . 13312 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE . 198144 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netman.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE . 198144 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\netman.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qmgr.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\qmgr.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\bits\qmgr.dll
[-] 2009-02-09 . 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C . 401408 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
[-] 2009-02-09 . 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C . 401408 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rpcss.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2589FE6015A316C0F5D5112B4DA7B509 . 399360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rpcss.dll
[-] 2009-02-06 . 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 . 110592 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\services.exe
[-] 2009-02-06 . 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 . 110592 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\services.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0E776ED5F7CC9F94299E70461B7B8185 . 108544 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\services.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8E14A61ACC1D4A6CD0D38AEBAC7FA3B . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spoolsv.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8E14A61ACC1D4A6CD0D38AEBAC7FA3B . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E . 507904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winlogon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E . 507904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 06F247492BC786CE5C24A23E178C711A . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comctl32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 06F247492BC786CE5C24A23E178C711A . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . AEF3D788DBF40C7C4D204EA45EB0C505 . 921088 . . [6.0] . . c:\windows\I386\ASMS\6000\MSFT\WINDOWS\COMMON\CONTROLS\COMCTL32.DLL
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B . 62464 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B . 62464 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
[-] 2008-07-07 20:26 . D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\system32\es.dll
[-] 2008-07-07 20:26 . D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\es.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . 19A799805B24990867B00C120D300C3A . 246272 . . [2001.12.4414.701] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\es.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0DA85218E92526972A821587E6A8BF8F . 110080 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imm32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0DA85218E92526972A821587E6A8BF8F . 110080 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
[-] 2009-03-21 . B921FB870C9AC0D509B2CCABBBBE95F3 . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5781] . . c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
[-] 2009-03-21 . B921FB870C9AC0D509B2CCABBBBE95F3 . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5781] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . C24B983D211C34DA8FCC1AC38477971D . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kernel32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2DC5A8019E2387987905F77C664E4BE2 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\linkinfo.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2DC5A8019E2387987905F77C664E4BE2 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\linkinfo.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 012DF358CEBAA23ACB26D82077820817 . 22016 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lpk.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 012DF358CEBAA23ACB26D82077820817 . 22016 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . BE6EEBEF636773A8E7A82214E81C563A . 5942784 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . BE6EEBEF636773A8E7A82214E81C563A . 5942784 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . E6B64C6C729BBC38AB7CC92CE33F97A5 . 5945856 . . [8.00.6001.22967] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE8\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-10-29 . CBB1EF54B86EDB78649909DD1699E5CA . 5940736 . . [8.00.6001.18854] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB978207-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-10-22 . CDA69BC1C23B0EA033B989F67CB722FF . 5939712 . . [8.00.6001.18852] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976325-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-08-29 . 0E49677EE57A928765FC47FFBACD5326 . 5940224 . . [8.00.6001.18828] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976749-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-19 . 5A32B43A48D6DCA339BF24105D9A028F . 5937152 . . [8.00.6001.18812] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB974455-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . 7467941BE64DFC5F8E9F3DC1DE920806 . 3069440 . . [6.00.2900.5848] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3gdr\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . 9A878C4D12BE5598B598B27BFEA1B3C2 . 3069440 . . [6.00.2900.3603] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp2qfe\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . F3EE47F296295D08A97CB50EF57244D9 . 3069952 . . [6.00.2900.5848] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3qfe\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-03-08 . D469A0EBA2EF5C6BEE8065B7E3196E5E . 5937152 . . [8.00.6001.18702] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB972260-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A706E122B398FE1AB85CB9B75D044223 . 3066880 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mshtml.dll
[-] 2006-05-19 . 8687E029BE63C77D4919485068C54D77 . 3055104 . . [6.00.2900.2912] . . c:\windows\ie8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 355EDBB4D412B01F1740C17E3F50FA00 . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcrt.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 355EDBB4D412B01F1740C17E3F50FA00 . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . 4200BE3808F6406DBE45A7B88DAE5035 . 322560 . . [7.0.2600.0] . . c:\windows\I386\ASMS\7000\MSFT\WINDOWS\MSWINCRT\MSVCRT.DLL
[-] 2008-06-20 . 832E4DD8964AB7ACC880B2837CB1ED20 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-06-20 . 832E4DD8964AB7ACC880B2837CB1ED20 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B4138E99236F0F57D4CF49BAE98A0746 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1B7F071C51B77C272875C3A23E1E4550 . 407040 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netlogon.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1B7F071C51B77C272875C3A23E1E4550 . 407040 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\netlogon.dll
[-] 2009-08-05 . 8415D9C7C050E7022AED8ABF281BE4A6 . 2189184 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2009-08-05 . 8415D9C7C050E7022AED8ABF281BE4A6 . 2189184 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 78FCC97CD878D4CF5B5D2158A5A7CF92 . 2145280 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2008-04-13 . 0C89243C7C3EE199B96FCC16990E0679 . 2188928 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 50A166237A0FA771261275A405646CC0 . 17408 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\powrprof.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 50A166237A0FA771261275A405646CC0 . 17408 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\powrprof.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A86BB5E61BF3E39B62AB4C7E7085A084 . 181248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scecli.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A86BB5E61BF3E39B62AB4C7E7085A084 . 181248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\scecli.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 96E1C926F22EE1BFBAE82901A35F6BF3 . 5120 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 96E1C926F22EE1BFBAE82901A35F6BF3 . 5120 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\sfc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\svchost.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 . 249856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tapisrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 . 249856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\tapisrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B . 578560 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\user32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B . 578560 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\user32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 . 26112 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\userinit.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 . 26112 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
[-] 2009-12-21 . FF4241C74E0C0A5AFFFE05F584213ECB . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . FF4241C74E0C0A5AFFFE05F584213ECB . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . 5E1F666B8955FD77E65D65C4C4D882A3 . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.22967] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE8\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-10-29 . 75240F6EDBCE7B85DF66874407D38A4F . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18854] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB978207-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-08-29 . CF0A5FE05BF614C24950D8FAEC1BC309 . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18828] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976325-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-07-03 . 7E8A47A2E6561274B83E257CE74803FD . 915456 . . [8.00.6001.18806] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB974455-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . 70FFEA4793D7139A447B169CB0E500BC . 666624 . . [6.00.2900.5835] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3gdr\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . 8553E6D4EC1563277323E6B2D6FBB954 . 668160 . . [6.00.2900.5835] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3qfe\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . CF0B7B2738BEF0EB87673393CB7EA06E . 668160 . . [6.00.2900.3592] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp2qfe\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-03-08 . 6CE32F7778061CCC5814D5E0F282D369 . 914944 . . [8.00.6001.18702] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB972260-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 7A4F775ABB2F1C97DEF3E73AFA2FAEDD . 666112 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wininet.dll
[-] 2006-05-10 . D94CFFDB53E7AC867438E2DFD50E7CBC . 663552 . . [6.00.2900.2904] . . c:\windows\ie8\wininet.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2CCC474EB85CEAA3E1FA1726580A3E5A . 82432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ws2_32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2CCC474EB85CEAA3E1FA1726580A3E5A . 82432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 . 1033728 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\explorer.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 . 1033728 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\explorer.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\srsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . F92E1076C42FCD6DB3D72D8CFE9816D5 . 13824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wscntfy.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . F92E1076C42FCD6DB3D72D8CFE9816D5 . 13824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 . 129024 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xmlprov.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 . 129024 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\xmlprov.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 6D4FEB43EE538FC5428CC7F0565AA656 . 56320 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eventlog.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 6D4FEB43EE538FC5428CC7F0565AA656 . 56320 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\eventlog.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 9DD07AF82244867CA36681EA2D29CE79 . 1614848 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfcfiles.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 9DD07AF82244867CA36681EA2D29CE79 . 1614848 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5F1D5F88303D4A4DBC8E5F97BA967CC3 . 15360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ctfmon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5F1D5F88303D4A4DBC8E5F97BA967CC3 . 15360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1926899BF9FFE2602B63074971700412 . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shsvcs.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1926899BF9FFE2602B63074971700412 . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\shsvcs.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F . 59904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F . 59904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\regsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA . 192512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\schedsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA . 192512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 . 71680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssdpsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 . 71680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F . 295424 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\termsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F . 295424 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 . 167936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\appmgmts.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 . 167936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\appmgmts.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . 9859C0F6936E723E4892D7141B1327D5 . 11648 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpiec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 16:39 . 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 . 142592 . . [5.1.2601.3142] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 16:39 . 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 . 142592 . . [5.1.2601.3142] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 08FD04AA961BDC77FB983F328334E3D7 . 42368 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agp440.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 08FD04AA961BDC77FB983F328334E3D7 . 42368 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 . 36608 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ip6fw.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 . 36608 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . CDDD4416B2B4C7295FE3FDB6DDE57E4E . 927504 . . [4.1.0.61] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mfc40u.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . CDDD4416B2B4C7295FE3FDB6DDE57E4E . 927504 . . [4.1.0.61] . . c:\windows\system32\mfc40u.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 . 33792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 . 33792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\msgsvc.dll
[-] 2006-10-19 02:47 . C51B4A5C05A5475708E3C81C7765B71D . 27136 . . [11.0.5721.5145] . . c:\windows\system32\mspmsnsv.dll
[-] 2005-08-04 08:29 . B9715B9C18BC6C8F4B66733D208CC9F7 . 25088 . . [10.0.3790.4332] . . c:\windows\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}\MsPMSNSv.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 19:00 . 6EAA72FD9EF993EC1FA9A06DE65105DA . 25088 . . [10.0.3790.3646] . . c:\windows\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}$BACKUP$\System\MsPMSNSv.dll
[-] 2009-08-04 . 32B1A971183EC22DD91EEDA61C499E7C . 2023936 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 7437BA6F538E89381A2E3643AED296C7 . 2066048 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 7437BA6F538E89381A2E3643AED296C7 . 2066048 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2008-04-13 . 109F8E3E3C82E337BB71B6BC9B895D61 . 2065792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 . 435200 . . [5.1.2400.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmssvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 . 435200 . . [5.1.2400.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ntmssvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 . 185856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\upnphost.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 . 185856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\upnphost.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 4D83ED8BDDEC431FC8AD907B47CFB6E3 . 367616 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsound.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 4D83ED8BDDEC431FC8AD907B47CFB6E3 . 367616 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\dsound.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"igndlm.exe"="c:\program files\Download Manager\DLM.exe" [2009-10-27 1103216]
"Google Update"="c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" [2010-04-16 136176]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2010-03-05 202256]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2009-09-05 417792]
"ISUSScheduler"="c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [2004-08-09 81920]
"ISUSPM Startup"="c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe" [2004-08-09 221184]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]
"washindex"="c:\program files\Cookie Washer\washidx.exe" [2001-07-24 72704]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager\appcertdlls]
bootavaw REG_SZ c:\windows\system32\cisvpsrv.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLDial.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLacsd.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\America Online 9.0\\waol.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltsmon.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltpspd.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1230675284\\EE\\AOLServiceHost.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\System Information\\sinf.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\asp.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AolCoach\\en_en\\player\\AOLNySEV.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\ZCfgSvc.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Logitech Touch Mouse Server\\iTouch-Server-Win.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\skulltag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\doomseeker.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\rcon_utility.exe"=
R2 NIS;Norton Internet Security;c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe [2010-02-25 126392]
S0 ssfs0bbc;ssfs0bbc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssfs0bbc.sys [2009-11-06 29808]
S0 SymDS;Symantec Data Store;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMDS.SYS [2009-11-05 328752]
S0 SymEFA;Symantec Extended File Attributes;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMEFA.SYS [2010-02-04 172592]
S1 BHDrvx86;BHDrvx86;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx86.sys [2010-03-24 536112]
S1 ccHP;Symantec Hash Provider;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\ccHPx86.sys [2010-02-25 501888]
S1 SymIRON;Symantec Iron Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\Ironx86.SYS [2010-02-27 116784]
S3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [2009-08-29 102448]
S3 IDSxpx86;IDSxpx86;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\IPSDefs\20100422.002\IDSxpx86.sys [2009-10-28 329592]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2010-04-19 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-07-30 16:34]
2010-04-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-04-16 22:33]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-04-16 22:33]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 1.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 2.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 3.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2010-02-25 03:09]
2010-04-26 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2010-02-25 03:09]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{2650CA4A-0A1A-4033-BF49-D2022564C969}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2009-03-08 10:31]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://yahoo.com/
uDefault_Search_URL = 
mSearch Bar = 
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=PTB&M=MX6931
uSearchAssistant = about:blank
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
WebBrowser-{604BC32A-9680-40D1-9AC6-E06B23A1BA4C} - (no file)
AddRemove-7-Zip - c:\program files\7-Zip\Uninstall.exe
AddRemove-DeadlockDeinstKey - c:\program files\Accolade\Deadlock\DeIsL1.isu

**************************************************************************
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-05-09 07:45
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
scanning hidden processes ... 
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
scanning hidden files ... 
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
**************************************************************************
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet003\Services\NIS]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe\" /s \"NIS\" /m \"c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\diMaster.dll\" /prefetch:1"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(1936)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
------------------------ Other Running Processes ------------------------
.
c:\program files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltpspd.exe
c:\program files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
c:\program files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
c:\program files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
c:\program files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
c:\windows\System32\snmp.exe
.
**************************************************************************
.
Completion time: 2010-05-09 07:52:03 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2010-05-09 11:51
Pre-Run: 80,387,637,248 bytes free
Post-Run: 81,278,304,256 bytes free
- - End Of File - - 7A8BB50DAC5A49991E976083FA5A8EE2

*new hijackthis log*

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:53:49 AM, on 5/9/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=PTB&M=MX6931
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1203.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServicesOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Cookie Washer\washidx.exe "Owner"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c (User '?')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.10.115.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{3CFE3178-27FB-4EA8-A041-F50E669299BE}: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com) - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
--
End of file - 6837 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open Notepad and copy and paste the text in the code box below into it:


```
Folder::
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\amuswavdt

File::
c:\windows\Cnemijevul.dat
c:\windows\Tjineyakiwikis.bin

Registry::
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager\appcertdlls]
"bootavaw"=-
```
Save the file to your desktop and name it CFScript.txt

Referring to the picture below, drag CFScript.txt into ComboFix.exe










This will start ComboFix again. It may ask to reboot. Post the contents of Combofix.txt in your next reply together with a new HijackThis log.

*Note: These instructions and script were created specifically for this user. If you are not this user, do NOT follow these instructions or use this script as it could damage the workings of your system.*


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I tried to follow your instructions, but one of the problems with the faulty PC is that I will not allow me to drag files. All I can do is OPEN and SAVE AS, so there is no way I can drag the text file into Combofix.exe (aka: puppy.exe). Unfortunately, as i was trying to make this happen somehow, I inadvertantly ran combofix again, but without the txt file you gave me, it's probably the same run as the last time (???).

Remember, I am creating these files on a good pc and moving them to the faulty PC via a flash drive. From the flash drive, I can SAVE AS to my faulty pc or create a shortcut on the faulty pc desktop from the flash drive.

Is there another way I can get your changes from the CFScript.txt file into combofix.exe?

It's probably the same combofix log as last time, but here is the one I accedently created when I was trying to drag & drop:

ComboFix 10-05-08.03 - Owner 05/10/2010 17:40:57.2.2 - x86
Running from: H:\Puppy.exe
WARNING -THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE THE RECOVERY CONSOLE INSTALLED !!
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2010-04-10 to 2010-05-10 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-05-06 02:08 . 2010-05-06 02:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-05-02 01:17 . 2010-05-02 01:17 -------- d-----w- C:\found.000
2010-04-26 18:10 . 2010-05-01 15:12 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\amuswavdt
2010-04-25 16:40 . 2010-04-25 16:40 -------- d-----w- C:\PFiles
2010-04-16 22:33 . 2010-05-01 15:38 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Temp
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-05-09 11:42 . 2009-11-20 01:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PlaySushi
2010-05-02 02:01 . 2010-01-20 22:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Antbar
2010-05-02 01:52 . 2010-05-02 01:52 56320 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\OCS\Download\tific-devcon.exe
2010-04-25 18:25 . 2010-03-19 04:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Skulltag
2010-03-29 07:26 . 2010-02-05 00:11 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\AnvSoft
2010-03-29 07:26 . 2010-02-05 00:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AnvSoft
2010-03-25 23:29 . 2009-12-12 01:26 786800 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\coFFPlgn\components\coFFPlgn.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 536112 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx86.sys
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 201616 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHRules.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 1407888 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHEngine.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 678960 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx64.sys
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 611216 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\bbRGen.dll
2010-03-22 18:41 . 2010-03-19 20:25 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\IGN_DLM
2010-03-22 18:41 . 2010-03-22 18:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Download Manager
2010-03-18 19:06 . 2010-01-22 23:51 60132 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\mlfcache.dat
2010-03-18 02:57 . 2009-12-12 04:11 -------- d---a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2010-03-14 06:54 . 2010-03-07 00:31 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DOSBox-0.73
2010-03-12 23:03 . 2010-03-12 23:03 4286 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{EC40F18F-1105-4B30-ABBD-6895393F037F}\_16496df1.exe
2010-03-12 23:03 . 2010-03-12 23:03 4286 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{EC40F18F-1105-4B30-ABBD-6895393F037F}\_69525f90.exe
2010-03-12 23:03 . 2010-03-12 23:03 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\TaigaNet
2010-03-12 22:05 . 2010-03-12 19:18 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Pocket Tanks Deluxe
2010-03-12 01:32 . 2009-09-29 04:05 16 ----a-w- c:\windows\popcinfo.dat
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 9662 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\SIMCITY.EXE_8D52E0F917A0493B8692937381DDB62B.EXE
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 8854 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\Uninstall_SimCity_20_8D52E0F917A0493B8692937381DDB62B.exe
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 10134 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
2010-03-06 23:47 . 2010-03-06 23:47 720896 ----a-w- c:\windows\iun6002ev.exe
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimwmp.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimswf.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimrp.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimqt.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 329312 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 300616 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Common\rpmainbrowserrecordplugin.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext\Components\nprpffbrowserrecordext.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Chrome\Hook\rpchromebrowserrecordhelper.dll
2010-03-05 13:22 . 2003-08-13 01:17 499712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcp71.dll
2010-03-05 13:22 . 2003-08-13 01:17 348160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcr71.dll
2010-02-21 00:25 . 2009-11-09 19:34 120 ----a-w- c:\windows\Cnemijevul.dat
2010-02-20 06:55 . 2009-11-09 19:34 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\Tjineyakiwikis.bin
2010-02-10 04:11 . 1997-11-01 04:09 3070 ----a-w- c:\program files\FTeditor.txt
.
------- Sigcheck -------
[-] 2008-04-13 . 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 . 96512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atapi.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 . 96512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
[-] 2004-08-04 . CDFE4411A69C224BD1D11B2DA92DAC51 . 95360 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\system32\ReinstallBackups\0005\DriverFiles\i386\atapi.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\asyncmac.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys
[-] 2004-08-10 . DA1F27D85E0D1525F6621372E7B685E9 . 4224 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 . 24576 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdclass.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 . 24576 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D . 182656 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndis.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D . 182656 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA . 574976 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntfs.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA . 574976 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
[-] 2004-08-10 . B78BE402C3F63DD55521F73876951CDD . 574592 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\I386\NTFS.SYS
[-] 2004-08-10 . 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD . 2944 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\null.sys
[-] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-04-14 . A06CE3399D16DB864F55FAEB1F1927A9 . 77824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\browser.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A06CE3399D16DB864F55FAEB1F1927A9 . 77824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 . 13312 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lsass.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 . 13312 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE . 198144 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netman.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE . 198144 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\netman.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qmgr.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\qmgr.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\bits\qmgr.dll
[-] 2009-02-09 . 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C . 401408 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
[-] 2009-02-09 . 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C . 401408 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rpcss.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2589FE6015A316C0F5D5112B4DA7B509 . 399360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rpcss.dll
[-] 2009-02-06 . 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 . 110592 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\services.exe
[-] 2009-02-06 . 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 . 110592 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\services.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0E776ED5F7CC9F94299E70461B7B8185 . 108544 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\services.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8E14A61ACC1D4A6CD0D38AEBAC7FA3B . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spoolsv.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8E14A61ACC1D4A6CD0D38AEBAC7FA3B . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E . 507904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winlogon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E . 507904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 06F247492BC786CE5C24A23E178C711A . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comctl32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 06F247492BC786CE5C24A23E178C711A . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . AEF3D788DBF40C7C4D204EA45EB0C505 . 921088 . . [6.0] . . c:\windows\I386\ASMS\6000\MSFT\WINDOWS\COMMON\CONTROLS\COMCTL32.DLL
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B . 62464 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B . 62464 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
[-] 2008-07-07 20:26 . D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\system32\es.dll
[-] 2008-07-07 20:26 . D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\es.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . 19A799805B24990867B00C120D300C3A . 246272 . . [2001.12.4414.701] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\es.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0DA85218E92526972A821587E6A8BF8F . 110080 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imm32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0DA85218E92526972A821587E6A8BF8F . 110080 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
[-] 2009-03-21 . B921FB870C9AC0D509B2CCABBBBE95F3 . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5781] . . c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
[-] 2009-03-21 . B921FB870C9AC0D509B2CCABBBBE95F3 . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5781] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . C24B983D211C34DA8FCC1AC38477971D . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kernel32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2DC5A8019E2387987905F77C664E4BE2 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\linkinfo.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2DC5A8019E2387987905F77C664E4BE2 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\linkinfo.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 012DF358CEBAA23ACB26D82077820817 . 22016 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lpk.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 012DF358CEBAA23ACB26D82077820817 . 22016 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . BE6EEBEF636773A8E7A82214E81C563A . 5942784 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . BE6EEBEF636773A8E7A82214E81C563A . 5942784 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . E6B64C6C729BBC38AB7CC92CE33F97A5 . 5945856 . . [8.00.6001.22967] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE8\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-10-29 . CBB1EF54B86EDB78649909DD1699E5CA . 5940736 . . [8.00.6001.18854] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB978207-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-10-22 . CDA69BC1C23B0EA033B989F67CB722FF . 5939712 . . [8.00.6001.18852] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976325-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-08-29 . 0E49677EE57A928765FC47FFBACD5326 . 5940224 . . [8.00.6001.18828] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976749-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-19 . 5A32B43A48D6DCA339BF24105D9A028F . 5937152 . . [8.00.6001.18812] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB974455-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . 7467941BE64DFC5F8E9F3DC1DE920806 . 3069440 . . [6.00.2900.5848] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3gdr\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . 9A878C4D12BE5598B598B27BFEA1B3C2 . 3069440 . . [6.00.2900.3603] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp2qfe\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . F3EE47F296295D08A97CB50EF57244D9 . 3069952 . . [6.00.2900.5848] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3qfe\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-03-08 . D469A0EBA2EF5C6BEE8065B7E3196E5E . 5937152 . . [8.00.6001.18702] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB972260-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A706E122B398FE1AB85CB9B75D044223 . 3066880 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mshtml.dll
[-] 2006-05-19 . 8687E029BE63C77D4919485068C54D77 . 3055104 . . [6.00.2900.2912] . . c:\windows\ie8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 355EDBB4D412B01F1740C17E3F50FA00 . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcrt.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 355EDBB4D412B01F1740C17E3F50FA00 . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . 4200BE3808F6406DBE45A7B88DAE5035 . 322560 . . [7.0.2600.0] . . c:\windows\I386\ASMS\7000\MSFT\WINDOWS\MSWINCRT\MSVCRT.DLL
[-] 2008-06-20 . 832E4DD8964AB7ACC880B2837CB1ED20 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-06-20 . 832E4DD8964AB7ACC880B2837CB1ED20 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B4138E99236F0F57D4CF49BAE98A0746 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1B7F071C51B77C272875C3A23E1E4550 . 407040 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netlogon.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1B7F071C51B77C272875C3A23E1E4550 . 407040 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\netlogon.dll
[-] 2009-08-05 . 8415D9C7C050E7022AED8ABF281BE4A6 . 2189184 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2009-08-05 . 8415D9C7C050E7022AED8ABF281BE4A6 . 2189184 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 78FCC97CD878D4CF5B5D2158A5A7CF92 . 2145280 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2008-04-13 . 0C89243C7C3EE199B96FCC16990E0679 . 2188928 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 50A166237A0FA771261275A405646CC0 . 17408 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\powrprof.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 50A166237A0FA771261275A405646CC0 . 17408 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\powrprof.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A86BB5E61BF3E39B62AB4C7E7085A084 . 181248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scecli.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A86BB5E61BF3E39B62AB4C7E7085A084 . 181248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\scecli.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 96E1C926F22EE1BFBAE82901A35F6BF3 . 5120 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 96E1C926F22EE1BFBAE82901A35F6BF3 . 5120 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\sfc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\svchost.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 . 249856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tapisrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 . 249856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\tapisrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B . 578560 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\user32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B . 578560 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\user32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 . 26112 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\userinit.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 . 26112 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
[-] 2009-12-21 . FF4241C74E0C0A5AFFFE05F584213ECB . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . FF4241C74E0C0A5AFFFE05F584213ECB . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . 5E1F666B8955FD77E65D65C4C4D882A3 . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.22967] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE8\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-10-29 . 75240F6EDBCE7B85DF66874407D38A4F . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18854] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB978207-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-08-29 . CF0A5FE05BF614C24950D8FAEC1BC309 . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18828] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976325-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-07-03 . 7E8A47A2E6561274B83E257CE74803FD . 915456 . . [8.00.6001.18806] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB974455-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . 70FFEA4793D7139A447B169CB0E500BC . 666624 . . [6.00.2900.5835] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3gdr\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . 8553E6D4EC1563277323E6B2D6FBB954 . 668160 . . [6.00.2900.5835] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3qfe\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . CF0B7B2738BEF0EB87673393CB7EA06E . 668160 . . [6.00.2900.3592] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp2qfe\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-03-08 . 6CE32F7778061CCC5814D5E0F282D369 . 914944 . . [8.00.6001.18702] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB972260-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 7A4F775ABB2F1C97DEF3E73AFA2FAEDD . 666112 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wininet.dll
[-] 2006-05-10 . D94CFFDB53E7AC867438E2DFD50E7CBC . 663552 . . [6.00.2900.2904] . . c:\windows\ie8\wininet.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2CCC474EB85CEAA3E1FA1726580A3E5A . 82432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ws2_32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2CCC474EB85CEAA3E1FA1726580A3E5A . 82432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 . 1033728 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\explorer.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 . 1033728 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\explorer.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\srsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . F92E1076C42FCD6DB3D72D8CFE9816D5 . 13824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wscntfy.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . F92E1076C42FCD6DB3D72D8CFE9816D5 . 13824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 . 129024 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xmlprov.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 . 129024 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\xmlprov.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 6D4FEB43EE538FC5428CC7F0565AA656 . 56320 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eventlog.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 6D4FEB43EE538FC5428CC7F0565AA656 . 56320 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\eventlog.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 9DD07AF82244867CA36681EA2D29CE79 . 1614848 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfcfiles.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 9DD07AF82244867CA36681EA2D29CE79 . 1614848 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5F1D5F88303D4A4DBC8E5F97BA967CC3 . 15360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ctfmon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5F1D5F88303D4A4DBC8E5F97BA967CC3 . 15360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1926899BF9FFE2602B63074971700412 . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shsvcs.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1926899BF9FFE2602B63074971700412 . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\shsvcs.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F . 59904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F . 59904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\regsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA . 192512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\schedsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA . 192512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 . 71680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssdpsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 . 71680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F . 295424 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\termsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F . 295424 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 . 167936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\appmgmts.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 . 167936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\appmgmts.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . 9859C0F6936E723E4892D7141B1327D5 . 11648 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpiec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 16:39 . 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 . 142592 . . [5.1.2601.3142] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 16:39 . 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 . 142592 . . [5.1.2601.3142] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 08FD04AA961BDC77FB983F328334E3D7 . 42368 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agp440.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 08FD04AA961BDC77FB983F328334E3D7 . 42368 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 . 36608 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ip6fw.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 . 36608 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . CDDD4416B2B4C7295FE3FDB6DDE57E4E . 927504 . . [4.1.0.61] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mfc40u.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . CDDD4416B2B4C7295FE3FDB6DDE57E4E . 927504 . . [4.1.0.61] . . c:\windows\system32\mfc40u.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 . 33792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 . 33792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\msgsvc.dll
[-] 2006-10-19 02:47 . C51B4A5C05A5475708E3C81C7765B71D . 27136 . . [11.0.5721.5145] . . c:\windows\system32\mspmsnsv.dll
[-] 2005-08-04 08:29 . B9715B9C18BC6C8F4B66733D208CC9F7 . 25088 . . [10.0.3790.4332] . . c:\windows\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}\MsPMSNSv.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 19:00 . 6EAA72FD9EF993EC1FA9A06DE65105DA . 25088 . . [10.0.3790.3646] . . c:\windows\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}$BACKUP$\System\MsPMSNSv.dll
[-] 2009-08-04 . 32B1A971183EC22DD91EEDA61C499E7C . 2023936 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 7437BA6F538E89381A2E3643AED296C7 . 2066048 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 7437BA6F538E89381A2E3643AED296C7 . 2066048 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2008-04-13 . 109F8E3E3C82E337BB71B6BC9B895D61 . 2065792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 . 435200 . . [5.1.2400.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmssvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 . 435200 . . [5.1.2400.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ntmssvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 . 185856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\upnphost.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 . 185856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\upnphost.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 4D83ED8BDDEC431FC8AD907B47CFB6E3 . 367616 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsound.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 4D83ED8BDDEC431FC8AD907B47CFB6E3 . 367616 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\dsound.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_11.45.51 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2010-05-10 21:29 . 2010-05-10 21:29 16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_71c.dat
+ 2010-05-10 21:29 . 2010-05-10 21:29 16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_688.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"igndlm.exe"="c:\program files\Download Manager\DLM.exe" [2009-10-27 1103216]
"Google Update"="c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" [2010-04-16 136176]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2010-03-05 202256]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2009-09-05 417792]
"ISUSScheduler"="c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [2004-08-09 81920]
"ISUSPM Startup"="c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe" [2004-08-09 221184]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]
"washindex"="c:\program files\Cookie Washer\washidx.exe" [2001-07-24 72704]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager\appcertdlls]
bootavaw REG_SZ c:\windows\system32\cisvpsrv.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLDial.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLacsd.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\America Online 9.0\\waol.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltsmon.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltpspd.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1230675284\\EE\\AOLServiceHost.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\System Information\\sinf.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\asp.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AolCoach\\en_en\\player\\AOLNySEV.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\ZCfgSvc.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Logitech Touch Mouse Server\\iTouch-Server-Win.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\skulltag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\doomseeker.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\rcon_utility.exe"=
R2 NIS;Norton Internet Security;c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe [2010-02-25 126392]
S0 ssfs0bbc;ssfs0bbc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssfs0bbc.sys [2009-11-06 29808]
S0 SymDS;Symantec Data Store;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMDS.SYS [2009-11-05 328752]
S0 SymEFA;Symantec Extended File Attributes;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMEFA.SYS [2010-02-04 172592]
S1 BHDrvx86;BHDrvx86;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx86.sys [2010-03-24 536112]
S1 ccHP;Symantec Hash Provider;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\ccHPx86.sys [2010-02-25 501888]
S1 SymIRON;Symantec Iron Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\Ironx86.SYS [2010-02-27 116784]
S3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [2009-08-29 102448]
S3 IDSxpx86;IDSxpx86;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\IPSDefs\20100422.002\IDSxpx86.sys [2009-10-28 329592]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2010-04-19 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-07-30 16:34]
2010-04-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-04-16 22:33]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-04-16 22:33]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 1.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 2.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 3.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2010-02-25 03:09]
2010-04-26 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2010-02-25 03:09]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{2650CA4A-0A1A-4033-BF49-D2022564C969}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2009-03-08 10:31]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://yahoo.com/
uDefault_Search_URL = 
mSearch Bar = 
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=PTB&M=MX6931
uSearchAssistant = about:blank
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
.
**************************************************************************
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-05-10 17:46
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
scanning hidden processes ... 
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
scanning hidden files ... 
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
**************************************************************************
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet003\Services\NIS]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe\" /s \"NIS\" /m \"c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\diMaster.dll\" /prefetch:1"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(1592)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
Completion time: 2010-05-10 17:48:55
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2010-05-10 21:48
ComboFix2.txt 2010-05-09 11:52
Pre-Run: 81,291,288,576 bytes free
Post-Run: 81,277,169,664 bytes free
- - End Of File - - 2D1B4511CF53084DD62C48C78CDE2F09


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Open the Task Manager - click on File and select New Task (Run...) then type the following in the box and click OK.

*Explorer.exe*

See if that gives the normal desktop back.

Now, please move ComboFix to the desktop. It has to be there to function properly and for the next command to function properly. I assume the username will be Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949. If not please do not proceed as I will have to change the command. The script that you saved earlier also has to be on the desktop so please make sure of that.

If that is the correct name and ComboFix and CFscript.txt are now on the desktop, go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following command and then click OK or hit Enter.

*ComboFix "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Desktop\CFscript.txt"*


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I will try your fix tonight when I get home.

The faulty PC has only one user profile, aka: Owner. I assume that this is Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949.

ALSO, when I look at task manager, *explorer.exe* is in the list, though it doesn't seem to be showing any memory usage; so I hope your instructions to run it will fix that and allow me to drag files around (_if I were able to I might have already backed up the important files to an external drive by now_).

Thanks for staying with me on this


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK. I'll wait to hear back on how it went.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

*Okay* ... I had a heck of a time moving combofix to the desktop. I ran *explorer.exe* as you asked, but it did not solve my problem. The system is not letting me drag or copy files anywhere.

The only way I can get anything from the flash drive to the faulty pc's desktop is to open it and *Save As*. Finally, I opened *combofix.exe* on the flashdrive using *WinRAR*, and it let me *Save As* to the desktop.

I then ran the command exactly as you specified (after putting the *CFscript.txt* file from the flash drive to the desktop via *Save As* in Notepad). Combo fix noted that I do not have an internet connection on the faulty PC (_because it doesn't work, not because I don't have one_), and noted that it wouldn't fix anything; then it went to work and eventually gave me a log file.

I then generated another *Hijackthis* log file. Below are those logs ...... Thanks!

*COMBOFIX Log*
ComboFix 10-05-08.03 - Owner 05/11/2010 21:27:32.3.2 - x86
Running from: c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Desktop\combofix.exe
WARNING -THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE THE RECOVERY CONSOLE INSTALLED !!
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2010-04-12 to 2010-05-12 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-05-10 21:39 . 2010-05-10 21:48 -------- d-----w- C:\Puppy
2010-05-06 02:08 . 2010-05-06 02:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-05-02 01:17 . 2010-05-02 01:17 -------- d-----w- C:\found.000
2010-04-26 18:10 . 2010-05-01 15:12 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\amuswavdt
2010-04-25 16:40 . 2010-04-25 16:40 -------- d-----w- C:\PFiles
2010-04-16 22:33 . 2010-05-01 15:38 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Temp
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-05-09 11:42 . 2009-11-20 01:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PlaySushi
2010-05-02 02:01 . 2010-01-20 22:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Antbar
2010-05-02 01:52 . 2010-05-02 01:52 56320 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\OCS\Download\tific-devcon.exe
2010-04-25 18:25 . 2010-03-19 04:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Skulltag
2010-03-29 07:26 . 2010-02-05 00:11 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\AnvSoft
2010-03-29 07:26 . 2010-02-05 00:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AnvSoft
2010-03-25 23:29 . 2009-12-12 01:26 786800 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\coFFPlgn\components\coFFPlgn.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 536112 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx86.sys
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 201616 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHRules.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 1407888 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHEngine.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 678960 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx64.sys
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 611216 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\bbRGen.dll
2010-03-22 18:41 . 2010-03-19 20:25 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\IGN_DLM
2010-03-22 18:41 . 2010-03-22 18:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Download Manager
2010-03-18 19:06 . 2010-01-22 23:51 60132 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\mlfcache.dat
2010-03-18 02:57 . 2009-12-12 04:11 -------- d---a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2010-03-14 06:54 . 2010-03-07 00:31 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DOSBox-0.73
2010-03-12 23:03 . 2010-03-12 23:03 4286 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{EC40F18F-1105-4B30-ABBD-6895393F037F}\_16496df1.exe
2010-03-12 23:03 . 2010-03-12 23:03 4286 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{EC40F18F-1105-4B30-ABBD-6895393F037F}\_69525f90.exe
2010-03-12 01:32 . 2009-09-29 04:05 16 ----a-w- c:\windows\popcinfo.dat
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 9662 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\SIMCITY.EXE_8D52E0F917A0493B8692937381DDB62B.EXE
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 8854 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\Uninstall_SimCity_20_8D52E0F917A0493B8692937381DDB62B.exe
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 10134 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
2010-03-06 23:47 . 2010-03-06 23:47 720896 ----a-w- c:\windows\iun6002ev.exe
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimwmp.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimswf.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimrp.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimqt.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 329312 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 300616 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Common\rpmainbrowserrecordplugin.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext\Components\nprpffbrowserrecordext.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Chrome\Hook\rpchromebrowserrecordhelper.dll
2010-03-05 13:22 . 2003-08-13 01:17 499712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcp71.dll
2010-03-05 13:22 . 2003-08-13 01:17 348160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcr71.dll
2010-02-21 00:25 . 2009-11-09 19:34 120 ----a-w- c:\windows\Cnemijevul.dat
2010-02-20 06:55 . 2009-11-09 19:34 0 ----a-w- c:\windows\Tjineyakiwikis.bin
2010-02-10 04:11 . 1997-11-01 04:09 3070 ----a-w- c:\program files\FTeditor.txt
.
------- Sigcheck -------
[-] 2008-04-13 . 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 . 96512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atapi.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 . 96512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
[-] 2004-08-04 . CDFE4411A69C224BD1D11B2DA92DAC51 . 95360 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\system32\ReinstallBackups\0005\DriverFiles\i386\atapi.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\asyncmac.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys
[-] 2004-08-10 . DA1F27D85E0D1525F6621372E7B685E9 . 4224 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 . 24576 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdclass.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 . 24576 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D . 182656 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndis.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D . 182656 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA . 574976 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntfs.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA . 574976 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
[-] 2004-08-10 . B78BE402C3F63DD55521F73876951CDD . 574592 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\I386\NTFS.SYS
[-] 2004-08-10 . 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD . 2944 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\null.sys
[-] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-04-14 . A06CE3399D16DB864F55FAEB1F1927A9 . 77824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\browser.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A06CE3399D16DB864F55FAEB1F1927A9 . 77824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 . 13312 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lsass.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 . 13312 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE . 198144 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netman.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE . 198144 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\netman.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qmgr.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\qmgr.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\bits\qmgr.dll
[-] 2009-02-09 . 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C . 401408 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
[-] 2009-02-09 . 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C . 401408 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rpcss.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2589FE6015A316C0F5D5112B4DA7B509 . 399360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rpcss.dll
[-] 2009-02-06 . 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 . 110592 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\services.exe
[-] 2009-02-06 . 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 . 110592 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\services.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0E776ED5F7CC9F94299E70461B7B8185 . 108544 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\services.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8E14A61ACC1D4A6CD0D38AEBAC7FA3B . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spoolsv.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8E14A61ACC1D4A6CD0D38AEBAC7FA3B . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E . 507904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winlogon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E . 507904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 06F247492BC786CE5C24A23E178C711A . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comctl32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 06F247492BC786CE5C24A23E178C711A . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . AEF3D788DBF40C7C4D204EA45EB0C505 . 921088 . . [6.0] . . c:\windows\I386\ASMS\6000\MSFT\WINDOWS\COMMON\CONTROLS\COMCTL32.DLL
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B . 62464 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B . 62464 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
[-] 2008-07-07 20:26 . D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\system32\es.dll
[-] 2008-07-07 20:26 . D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\es.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . 19A799805B24990867B00C120D300C3A . 246272 . . [2001.12.4414.701] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\es.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0DA85218E92526972A821587E6A8BF8F . 110080 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imm32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0DA85218E92526972A821587E6A8BF8F . 110080 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
[-] 2009-03-21 . B921FB870C9AC0D509B2CCABBBBE95F3 . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5781] . . c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
[-] 2009-03-21 . B921FB870C9AC0D509B2CCABBBBE95F3 . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5781] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . C24B983D211C34DA8FCC1AC38477971D . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kernel32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2DC5A8019E2387987905F77C664E4BE2 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\linkinfo.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2DC5A8019E2387987905F77C664E4BE2 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\linkinfo.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 012DF358CEBAA23ACB26D82077820817 . 22016 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lpk.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 012DF358CEBAA23ACB26D82077820817 . 22016 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . BE6EEBEF636773A8E7A82214E81C563A . 5942784 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . BE6EEBEF636773A8E7A82214E81C563A . 5942784 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . E6B64C6C729BBC38AB7CC92CE33F97A5 . 5945856 . . [8.00.6001.22967] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE8\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-10-29 . CBB1EF54B86EDB78649909DD1699E5CA . 5940736 . . [8.00.6001.18854] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB978207-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-10-22 . CDA69BC1C23B0EA033B989F67CB722FF . 5939712 . . [8.00.6001.18852] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976325-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-08-29 . 0E49677EE57A928765FC47FFBACD5326 . 5940224 . . [8.00.6001.18828] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976749-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-19 . 5A32B43A48D6DCA339BF24105D9A028F . 5937152 . . [8.00.6001.18812] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB974455-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . 7467941BE64DFC5F8E9F3DC1DE920806 . 3069440 . . [6.00.2900.5848] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3gdr\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . 9A878C4D12BE5598B598B27BFEA1B3C2 . 3069440 . . [6.00.2900.3603] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp2qfe\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . F3EE47F296295D08A97CB50EF57244D9 . 3069952 . . [6.00.2900.5848] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3qfe\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-03-08 . D469A0EBA2EF5C6BEE8065B7E3196E5E . 5937152 . . [8.00.6001.18702] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB972260-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A706E122B398FE1AB85CB9B75D044223 . 3066880 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mshtml.dll
[-] 2006-05-19 . 8687E029BE63C77D4919485068C54D77 . 3055104 . . [6.00.2900.2912] . . c:\windows\ie8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 355EDBB4D412B01F1740C17E3F50FA00 . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcrt.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 355EDBB4D412B01F1740C17E3F50FA00 . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . 4200BE3808F6406DBE45A7B88DAE5035 . 322560 . . [7.0.2600.0] . . c:\windows\I386\ASMS\7000\MSFT\WINDOWS\MSWINCRT\MSVCRT.DLL
[-] 2008-06-20 . 832E4DD8964AB7ACC880B2837CB1ED20 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-06-20 . 832E4DD8964AB7ACC880B2837CB1ED20 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B4138E99236F0F57D4CF49BAE98A0746 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1B7F071C51B77C272875C3A23E1E4550 . 407040 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netlogon.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1B7F071C51B77C272875C3A23E1E4550 . 407040 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\netlogon.dll
[-] 2009-08-05 . 8415D9C7C050E7022AED8ABF281BE4A6 . 2189184 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2009-08-05 . 8415D9C7C050E7022AED8ABF281BE4A6 . 2189184 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 78FCC97CD878D4CF5B5D2158A5A7CF92 . 2145280 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2008-04-13 . 0C89243C7C3EE199B96FCC16990E0679 . 2188928 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 50A166237A0FA771261275A405646CC0 . 17408 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\powrprof.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 50A166237A0FA771261275A405646CC0 . 17408 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\powrprof.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A86BB5E61BF3E39B62AB4C7E7085A084 . 181248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scecli.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A86BB5E61BF3E39B62AB4C7E7085A084 . 181248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\scecli.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 96E1C926F22EE1BFBAE82901A35F6BF3 . 5120 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 96E1C926F22EE1BFBAE82901A35F6BF3 . 5120 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\sfc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\svchost.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 . 249856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tapisrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 . 249856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\tapisrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B . 578560 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\user32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B . 578560 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\user32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 . 26112 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\userinit.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 . 26112 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
[-] 2009-12-21 . FF4241C74E0C0A5AFFFE05F584213ECB . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . FF4241C74E0C0A5AFFFE05F584213ECB . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . 5E1F666B8955FD77E65D65C4C4D882A3 . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.22967] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE8\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-10-29 . 75240F6EDBCE7B85DF66874407D38A4F . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18854] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB978207-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-08-29 . CF0A5FE05BF614C24950D8FAEC1BC309 . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18828] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976325-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-07-03 . 7E8A47A2E6561274B83E257CE74803FD . 915456 . . [8.00.6001.18806] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB974455-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . 70FFEA4793D7139A447B169CB0E500BC . 666624 . . [6.00.2900.5835] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3gdr\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . 8553E6D4EC1563277323E6B2D6FBB954 . 668160 . . [6.00.2900.5835] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3qfe\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . CF0B7B2738BEF0EB87673393CB7EA06E . 668160 . . [6.00.2900.3592] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp2qfe\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-03-08 . 6CE32F7778061CCC5814D5E0F282D369 . 914944 . . [8.00.6001.18702] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB972260-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 7A4F775ABB2F1C97DEF3E73AFA2FAEDD . 666112 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wininet.dll
[-] 2006-05-10 . D94CFFDB53E7AC867438E2DFD50E7CBC . 663552 . . [6.00.2900.2904] . . c:\windows\ie8\wininet.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2CCC474EB85CEAA3E1FA1726580A3E5A . 82432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ws2_32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2CCC474EB85CEAA3E1FA1726580A3E5A . 82432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 . 1033728 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\explorer.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 . 1033728 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\explorer.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\srsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . F92E1076C42FCD6DB3D72D8CFE9816D5 . 13824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wscntfy.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . F92E1076C42FCD6DB3D72D8CFE9816D5 . 13824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 . 129024 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xmlprov.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 . 129024 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\xmlprov.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 6D4FEB43EE538FC5428CC7F0565AA656 . 56320 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eventlog.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 6D4FEB43EE538FC5428CC7F0565AA656 . 56320 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\eventlog.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 9DD07AF82244867CA36681EA2D29CE79 . 1614848 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfcfiles.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 9DD07AF82244867CA36681EA2D29CE79 . 1614848 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5F1D5F88303D4A4DBC8E5F97BA967CC3 . 15360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ctfmon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5F1D5F88303D4A4DBC8E5F97BA967CC3 . 15360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1926899BF9FFE2602B63074971700412 . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shsvcs.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1926899BF9FFE2602B63074971700412 . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\shsvcs.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F . 59904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F . 59904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\regsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA . 192512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\schedsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA . 192512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 . 71680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssdpsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 . 71680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F . 295424 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\termsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F . 295424 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 . 167936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\appmgmts.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 . 167936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\appmgmts.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . 9859C0F6936E723E4892D7141B1327D5 . 11648 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpiec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 16:39 . 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 . 142592 . . [5.1.2601.3142] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 16:39 . 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 . 142592 . . [5.1.2601.3142] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 08FD04AA961BDC77FB983F328334E3D7 . 42368 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agp440.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 08FD04AA961BDC77FB983F328334E3D7 . 42368 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 . 36608 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ip6fw.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 . 36608 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . CDDD4416B2B4C7295FE3FDB6DDE57E4E . 927504 . . [4.1.0.61] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mfc40u.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . CDDD4416B2B4C7295FE3FDB6DDE57E4E . 927504 . . [4.1.0.61] . . c:\windows\system32\mfc40u.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 . 33792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 . 33792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\msgsvc.dll
[-] 2006-10-19 02:47 . C51B4A5C05A5475708E3C81C7765B71D . 27136 . . [11.0.5721.5145] . . c:\windows\system32\mspmsnsv.dll
[-] 2005-08-04 08:29 . B9715B9C18BC6C8F4B66733D208CC9F7 . 25088 . . [10.0.3790.4332] . . c:\windows\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}\MsPMSNSv.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 19:00 . 6EAA72FD9EF993EC1FA9A06DE65105DA . 25088 . . [10.0.3790.3646] . . c:\windows\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}$BACKUP$\System\MsPMSNSv.dll
[-] 2009-08-04 . 32B1A971183EC22DD91EEDA61C499E7C . 2023936 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 7437BA6F538E89381A2E3643AED296C7 . 2066048 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 7437BA6F538E89381A2E3643AED296C7 . 2066048 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2008-04-13 . 109F8E3E3C82E337BB71B6BC9B895D61 . 2065792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 . 435200 . . [5.1.2400.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmssvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 . 435200 . . [5.1.2400.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ntmssvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 . 185856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\upnphost.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 . 185856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\upnphost.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 4D83ED8BDDEC431FC8AD907B47CFB6E3 . 367616 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsound.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 4D83ED8BDDEC431FC8AD907B47CFB6E3 . 367616 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\dsound.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_11.45.51 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2010-05-12 00:53 . 2010-05-12 00:53 16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_70c.dat
+ 2010-05-12 00:53 . 2010-05-12 00:53 16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_680.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"igndlm.exe"="c:\program files\Download Manager\DLM.exe" [2009-10-27 1103216]
"Google Update"="c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" [2010-04-16 136176]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2010-03-05 202256]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2009-09-05 417792]
"ISUSScheduler"="c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [2004-08-09 81920]
"ISUSPM Startup"="c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe" [2004-08-09 221184]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]
"washindex"="c:\program files\Cookie Washer\washidx.exe" [2001-07-24 72704]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\session manager\appcertdlls]
bootavaw REG_SZ c:\windows\system32\cisvpsrv.dll
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLDial.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLacsd.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\America Online 9.0\\waol.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltsmon.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltpspd.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1230675284\\EE\\AOLServiceHost.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\System Information\\sinf.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\asp.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AolCoach\\en_en\\player\\AOLNySEV.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\ZCfgSvc.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Logitech Touch Mouse Server\\iTouch-Server-Win.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\skulltag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\doomseeker.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\rcon_utility.exe"=
R2 NIS;Norton Internet Security;c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe [2010-02-25 126392]
S0 ssfs0bbc;ssfs0bbc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssfs0bbc.sys [2009-11-06 29808]
S0 SymDS;Symantec Data Store;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMDS.SYS [2009-11-05 328752]
S0 SymEFA;Symantec Extended File Attributes;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMEFA.SYS [2010-02-04 172592]
S1 BHDrvx86;BHDrvx86;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx86.sys [2010-03-24 536112]
S1 ccHP;Symantec Hash Provider;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\ccHPx86.sys [2010-02-25 501888]
S1 SymIRON;Symantec Iron Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\Ironx86.SYS [2010-02-27 116784]
S3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [2009-08-29 102448]
S3 IDSxpx86;IDSxpx86;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\IPSDefs\20100422.002\IDSxpx86.sys [2009-10-28 329592]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2010-04-19 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-07-30 16:34]
2010-04-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-04-16 22:33]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-04-16 22:33]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 1.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 2.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 3.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2010-02-25 03:09]
2010-04-26 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2010-02-25 03:09]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{2650CA4A-0A1A-4033-BF49-D2022564C969}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2009-03-08 10:31]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://yahoo.com/
uDefault_Search_URL = 
mSearch Bar = 
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=PTB&M=MX6931
uSearchAssistant = about:blank
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
.
**************************************************************************
catchme 0.3.1398 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-05-11 21:32
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3 NTFS
scanning hidden processes ... 
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
scanning hidden files ... 
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 0
**************************************************************************
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet003\Services\NIS]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe\" /s \"NIS\" /m \"c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\diMaster.dll\" /prefetch:1"
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------
- - - - - - - > 'explorer.exe'(2044)
c:\windows\system32\WININET.dll
.
Completion time: 2010-05-11 21:35:07
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2010-05-12 01:35
ComboFix2.txt 2010-05-10 21:48
ComboFix3.txt 2010-05-09 11:52
Pre-Run: 81,286,795,264 bytes free
Post-Run: 81,273,401,344 bytes free
- - End Of File - - 5C503F98301FD9905C52E3A9AAD3A223

*HijackThis Log*
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:40:31 PM, on 5/11/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=PTB&M=MX6931
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1203.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServicesOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Cookie Washer\washidx.exe "Owner"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c (User '?')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.10.115.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{3CFE3178-27FB-4EA8-A041-F50E669299BE}: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com) - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
--
End of file - 6838 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It didn't actually run the script. Are both HijackThis and the CFScript.txt file on the desktop?


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the combofix.exe and I know the CFScript.txt are on the desktop. I'll need to check the HijackThis.exe tonight to make sure it is really there and not just a link.

As I said, i've had a heck of a time saving anything to the faulty pc because although Windows Explorer opens, it will not let me move / save / back-up any files. I only discovered *WinRAR* by accident last night, and found that I was able to use it to open a *.exe* file with it (_on the flash drive_) and then save it to the faulty pc's desktop using *SaveAs*.

So are you saying that I need to run HijackThis again after putting it on the desktop, or ComboFix*?* I just want to be certain that i'm doing the right thing. _Thanks ..._


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's not HijackThis I'm referring to, it's the CFScript I had you create in poste no. 19 which needs to be on the desktop and ComboFix.exe. I see ComboFix.exe is but it was renamed puppy.exe so it should be the puppy.exe that's on the desktop. But I see puppy.exe was on the H Drive so I'm a little mixed up.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

*Right.* The CFScript.txt file is on the desktop of the faulty pc. puppy.exe is also on the desktop. I typed the command in RUN exactly the way you specified ....
*ComboFix "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Desktop\CFscript.txt"* 
Then I saved the logs to my flash drive, opened them on my good pc, and pasted the contents into the post to you.

I'll try again tonight. Please check what i've done, and just to be safe give me a detailed description of exactly what you need me to do.

_Thanks..._


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That sounds right. Please try once more. If it doesn't work we will use an alternative method.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Ok .. I made sure everything was on the desktop, and I ran the command without the flash drive in, to make sure nothing accessed the files there.

As it started, it gave me the following messages:

This machine does not have the microsoft windows recovery console installed
Without it, combofix shall not attempt the fixing of some serious infections.
Click "yes" to have combofix download/install it.
NOTE: This requires an active internet connection

Even though the faulty PC cannot connect to the internet, I clicked "yes". It then said:

you do not appear to be connected to the internet. Kindly connect before clicking OK
 
Of course I can't connect, so I clicked OK. Next it said:

Failed to download the required files. Aborting ....
Shall continue scanning for malware

I let it continue, and it scanned through it's many stages and gave me the *following log file:*

ComboFix 10-05-08.03 - Owner 05/12/2010 22:11:24.4.2 - x86
Running from: c:\docume~1\OWNER~1.YOU\Desktop\puppy.exe
Command switches used :: c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Desktop\cfscript.txt
WARNING -THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE THE RECOVERY CONSOLE INSTALLED !!
FILE ::
"c:\windows\Cnemijevul.dat"
"c:\windows\Tjineyakiwikis.bin"
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\amuswavdt
c:\windows\Cnemijevul.dat
c:\windows\Tjineyakiwikis.bin
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2010-04-13 to 2010-05-13 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-05-12 01:26 . 2010-05-12 01:35 -------- d-----w- C:\combofix
2010-05-10 21:39 . 2010-05-10 21:48 -------- d-----w- C:\Puppy
2010-05-06 02:08 . 2010-05-06 02:08 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Trend Micro
2010-05-02 01:17 . 2010-05-02 01:17 -------- d-----w- C:\found.000
2010-04-25 16:40 . 2010-04-25 16:40 -------- d-----w- C:\PFiles
2010-04-16 22:33 . 2010-05-01 15:38 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Temp
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2010-05-09 11:42 . 2009-11-20 01:02 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\PlaySushi
2010-05-02 02:01 . 2010-01-20 22:01 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Antbar
2010-05-02 01:52 . 2010-05-02 01:52 56320 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\OCS\Download\tific-devcon.exe
2010-04-25 18:25 . 2010-03-19 04:51 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Skulltag
2010-03-29 07:26 . 2010-02-05 00:11 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\AnvSoft
2010-03-29 07:26 . 2010-02-05 00:10 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\AnvSoft
2010-03-25 23:29 . 2009-12-12 01:26 786800 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\coFFPlgn\components\coFFPlgn.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 536112 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx86.sys
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 201616 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHRules.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 1407888 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHEngine.dll
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 678960 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx64.sys
2010-03-24 20:38 . 2010-03-24 20:38 611216 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\bbRGen.dll
2010-03-22 18:41 . 2010-03-19 20:25 -------- d-----w- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\IGN_DLM
2010-03-22 18:41 . 2010-03-22 18:41 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\Download Manager
2010-03-18 19:06 . 2010-01-22 23:51 60132 ---ha-w- c:\windows\system32\mlfcache.dat
2010-03-18 02:57 . 2009-12-12 04:11 -------- d---a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP
2010-03-14 06:54 . 2010-03-07 00:31 -------- d-----w- c:\program files\DOSBox-0.73
2010-03-12 23:03 . 2010-03-12 23:03 4286 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{EC40F18F-1105-4B30-ABBD-6895393F037F}\_16496df1.exe
2010-03-12 23:03 . 2010-03-12 23:03 4286 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{EC40F18F-1105-4B30-ABBD-6895393F037F}\_69525f90.exe
2010-03-12 01:32 . 2009-09-29 04:05 16 ----a-w- c:\windows\popcinfo.dat
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 9662 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\SIMCITY.EXE_8D52E0F917A0493B8692937381DDB62B.EXE
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 8854 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\Uninstall_SimCity_20_8D52E0F917A0493B8692937381DDB62B.exe
2010-03-10 21:41 . 2010-03-10 21:41 10134 ----a-r- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Application Data\Microsoft\Installer\{8D52E0F9-17A0-493B-8692-937381DDB62B}\ARPPRODUCTICON.exe
2010-03-06 23:47 . 2010-03-06 23:47 720896 ----a-w- c:\windows\iun6002ev.exe
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimwmp.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimswf.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimrp.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\ThinShims\rpnpshimqt.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 329312 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 300616 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Common\rpmainbrowserrecordplugin.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Firefox\Ext\Components\nprpffbrowserrecordext.dll
2010-03-05 13:23 . 2010-03-05 13:23 118784 ----a-w- c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\Chrome\Hook\rpchromebrowserrecordhelper.dll
2010-03-05 13:22 . 2003-08-13 01:17 499712 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcp71.dll
2010-03-05 13:22 . 2003-08-13 01:17 348160 ----a-w- c:\windows\system32\msvcr71.dll
2010-02-10 04:11 . 1997-11-01 04:09 3070 ----a-w- c:\program files\FTeditor.txt
.
------- Sigcheck -------
[-] 2008-04-13 . 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 . 96512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\atapi.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 . 96512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\atapi.sys
[-] 2004-08-04 . CDFE4411A69C224BD1D11B2DA92DAC51 . 95360 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\system32\ReinstallBackups\0005\DriverFiles\i386\atapi.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\asyncmac.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . B153AFFAC761E7F5FCFA822B9C4E97BC . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys
[-] 2004-08-10 . DA1F27D85E0D1525F6621372E7B685E9 . 4224 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\beep.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 . 24576 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kbdclass.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 463C1EC80CD17420A542B7F36A36F128 . 24576 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D . 182656 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ndis.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 1DF7F42665C94B825322FAE71721130D . 182656 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndis.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA . 574976 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntfs.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 78A08DD6A8D65E697C18E1DB01C5CDCA . 574976 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys
[-] 2004-08-10 . B78BE402C3F63DD55521F73876951CDD . 574592 . . [5.1.2600.2180] . . c:\windows\I386\NTFS.SYS
[-] 2004-08-10 . 73C1E1F395918BC2C6DD67AF7591A3AD . 2944 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\null.sys
[-] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-06-20 . 9AEFA14BD6B182D61E3119FA5F436D3D . 361600 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 93EA8D04EC73A85DB02EB8805988F733 . 361344 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tcpip.sys
[-] 2008-04-14 . A06CE3399D16DB864F55FAEB1F1927A9 . 77824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\browser.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A06CE3399D16DB864F55FAEB1F1927A9 . 77824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\browser.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 . 13312 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lsass.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . BF2466B3E18E970D8A976FB95FC1CA85 . 13312 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE . 198144 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netman.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 13E67B55B3ABD7BF3FE7AAE5A0F9A9DE . 198144 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\netman.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\qmgr.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\qmgr.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 574738F61FCA2935F5265DC4E5691314 . 409088 . . [6.7.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\bits\qmgr.dll
[-] 2009-02-09 . 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C . 401408 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\rpcss.dll
[-] 2009-02-09 . 6B27A5C03DFB94B4245739065431322C . 401408 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\rpcss.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2589FE6015A316C0F5D5112B4DA7B509 . 399360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\rpcss.dll
[-] 2009-02-06 . 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 . 110592 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\services.exe
[-] 2009-02-06 . 65DF52F5B8B6E9BBD183505225C37315 . 110592 . . [5.1.2600.5755] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\services.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0E776ED5F7CC9F94299E70461B7B8185 . 108544 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\services.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8E14A61ACC1D4A6CD0D38AEBAC7FA3B . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\spoolsv.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8E14A61ACC1D4A6CD0D38AEBAC7FA3B . 57856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E . 507904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\winlogon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . ED0EF0A136DEC83DF69F04118870003E . 507904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 06F247492BC786CE5C24A23E178C711A . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\comctl32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 06F247492BC786CE5C24A23E178C711A . 617472 . . [5.82] . . c:\windows\system32\comctl32.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . AEF3D788DBF40C7C4D204EA45EB0C505 . 921088 . . [6.0] . . c:\windows\I386\ASMS\6000\MSFT\WINDOWS\COMMON\CONTROLS\COMCTL32.DLL
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B . 62464 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\cryptsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3D4E199942E29207970E04315D02AD3B . 62464 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
[-] 2008-07-07 20:26 . D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\system32\es.dll
[-] 2008-07-07 20:26 . D4991D98F2DB73C60D042F1AEF79EFAE . 253952 . . [2001.12.4414.706] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\es.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . 19A799805B24990867B00C120D300C3A . 246272 . . [2001.12.4414.701] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\es.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0DA85218E92526972A821587E6A8BF8F . 110080 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\imm32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0DA85218E92526972A821587E6A8BF8F . 110080 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\imm32.dll
[-] 2009-03-21 . B921FB870C9AC0D509B2CCABBBBE95F3 . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5781] . . c:\windows\system32\kernel32.dll
[-] 2009-03-21 . B921FB870C9AC0D509B2CCABBBBE95F3 . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5781] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . C24B983D211C34DA8FCC1AC38477971D . 989696 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\kernel32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2DC5A8019E2387987905F77C664E4BE2 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\linkinfo.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2DC5A8019E2387987905F77C664E4BE2 . 19968 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\linkinfo.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 012DF358CEBAA23ACB26D82077820817 . 22016 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\lpk.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 012DF358CEBAA23ACB26D82077820817 . 22016 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . BE6EEBEF636773A8E7A82214E81C563A . 5942784 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . BE6EEBEF636773A8E7A82214E81C563A . 5942784 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . E6B64C6C729BBC38AB7CC92CE33F97A5 . 5945856 . . [8.00.6001.22967] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE8\SP3QFE\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-10-29 . CBB1EF54B86EDB78649909DD1699E5CA . 5940736 . . [8.00.6001.18854] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB978207-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-10-22 . CDA69BC1C23B0EA033B989F67CB722FF . 5939712 . . [8.00.6001.18852] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976325-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-08-29 . 0E49677EE57A928765FC47FFBACD5326 . 5940224 . . [8.00.6001.18828] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976749-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-19 . 5A32B43A48D6DCA339BF24105D9A028F . 5937152 . . [8.00.6001.18812] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB974455-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . 7467941BE64DFC5F8E9F3DC1DE920806 . 3069440 . . [6.00.2900.5848] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3gdr\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . 9A878C4D12BE5598B598B27BFEA1B3C2 . 3069440 . . [6.00.2900.3603] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp2qfe\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-07-18 . F3EE47F296295D08A97CB50EF57244D9 . 3069952 . . [6.00.2900.5848] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3qfe\mshtml.dll
[-] 2009-03-08 . D469A0EBA2EF5C6BEE8065B7E3196E5E . 5937152 . . [8.00.6001.18702] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB972260-IE8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A706E122B398FE1AB85CB9B75D044223 . 3066880 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mshtml.dll
[-] 2006-05-19 . 8687E029BE63C77D4919485068C54D77 . 3055104 . . [6.00.2900.2912] . . c:\windows\ie8\mshtml.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 355EDBB4D412B01F1740C17E3F50FA00 . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msvcrt.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 355EDBB4D412B01F1740C17E3F50FA00 . 343040 . . [7.0.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\msvcrt.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . 4200BE3808F6406DBE45A7B88DAE5035 . 322560 . . [7.0.2600.0] . . c:\windows\I386\ASMS\7000\MSFT\WINDOWS\MSWINCRT\MSVCRT.DLL
[-] 2008-06-20 . 832E4DD8964AB7ACC880B2837CB1ED20 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-06-20 . 832E4DD8964AB7ACC880B2837CB1ED20 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5625] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B4138E99236F0F57D4CF49BAE98A0746 . 245248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mswsock.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1B7F071C51B77C272875C3A23E1E4550 . 407040 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\netlogon.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1B7F071C51B77C272875C3A23E1E4550 . 407040 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\netlogon.dll
[-] 2009-08-05 . 8415D9C7C050E7022AED8ABF281BE4A6 . 2189184 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2009-08-05 . 8415D9C7C050E7022AED8ABF281BE4A6 . 2189184 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 78FCC97CD878D4CF5B5D2158A5A7CF92 . 2145280 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2008-04-13 . 0C89243C7C3EE199B96FCC16990E0679 . 2188928 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntoskrnl.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 50A166237A0FA771261275A405646CC0 . 17408 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\powrprof.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 50A166237A0FA771261275A405646CC0 . 17408 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\powrprof.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A86BB5E61BF3E39B62AB4C7E7085A084 . 181248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\scecli.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A86BB5E61BF3E39B62AB4C7E7085A084 . 181248 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\scecli.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 96E1C926F22EE1BFBAE82901A35F6BF3 . 5120 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 96E1C926F22EE1BFBAE82901A35F6BF3 . 5120 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\sfc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\svchost.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 27C6D03BCDB8CFEB96B716F3D8BE3E18 . 14336 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 . 249856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\tapisrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3CB78C17BB664637787C9A1C98F79C38 . 249856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\tapisrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B . 578560 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\user32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . B26B135FF1B9F60C9388B4A7D16F600B . 578560 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\user32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 . 26112 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\userinit.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 . 26112 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
[-] 2009-12-21 . FF4241C74E0C0A5AFFFE05F584213ECB . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . FF4241C74E0C0A5AFFFE05F584213ECB . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18876] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-12-21 . 5E1F666B8955FD77E65D65C4C4D882A3 . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.22967] . . c:\windows\$hf_mig$\KB978207-IE8\SP3QFE\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-10-29 . 75240F6EDBCE7B85DF66874407D38A4F . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18854] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB978207-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-08-29 . CF0A5FE05BF614C24950D8FAEC1BC309 . 916480 . . [8.00.6001.18828] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB976325-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-07-03 . 7E8A47A2E6561274B83E257CE74803FD . 915456 . . [8.00.6001.18806] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB974455-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . 70FFEA4793D7139A447B169CB0E500BC . 666624 . . [6.00.2900.5835] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3gdr\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . 8553E6D4EC1563277323E6B2D6FBB954 . 668160 . . [6.00.2900.5835] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp3qfe\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-06-26 . CF0B7B2738BEF0EB87673393CB7EA06E . 668160 . . [6.00.2900.3592] . . c:\windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download\dfd20fda6478d599fc1417f0319287a1\sp2qfe\wininet.dll
[-] 2009-03-08 . 6CE32F7778061CCC5814D5E0F282D369 . 914944 . . [8.00.6001.18702] . . c:\windows\ie8updates\KB972260-IE8\wininet.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 7A4F775ABB2F1C97DEF3E73AFA2FAEDD . 666112 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wininet.dll
[-] 2006-05-10 . D94CFFDB53E7AC867438E2DFD50E7CBC . 663552 . . [6.00.2900.2904] . . c:\windows\ie8\wininet.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2CCC474EB85CEAA3E1FA1726580A3E5A . 82432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ws2_32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 2CCC474EB85CEAA3E1FA1726580A3E5A . 82432 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ws2_32.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 . 1033728 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\explorer.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 . 1033728 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\explorer.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\srsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 3805DF0AC4296A34BA4BF93B346CC378 . 171008 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\srsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . F92E1076C42FCD6DB3D72D8CFE9816D5 . 13824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\wscntfy.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . F92E1076C42FCD6DB3D72D8CFE9816D5 . 13824 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 . 129024 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\xmlprov.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 295D21F14C335B53CB8154E5B1F892B9 . 129024 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\xmlprov.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 6D4FEB43EE538FC5428CC7F0565AA656 . 56320 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\eventlog.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 6D4FEB43EE538FC5428CC7F0565AA656 . 56320 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\eventlog.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 9DD07AF82244867CA36681EA2D29CE79 . 1614848 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\sfcfiles.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 9DD07AF82244867CA36681EA2D29CE79 . 1614848 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5F1D5F88303D4A4DBC8E5F97BA967CC3 . 15360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ctfmon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5F1D5F88303D4A4DBC8E5F97BA967CC3 . 15360 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1926899BF9FFE2602B63074971700412 . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\shsvcs.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1926899BF9FFE2602B63074971700412 . 135168 . . [6.00.2900.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\shsvcs.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F . 59904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\regsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 5B19B557B0C188210A56A6B699D90B8F . 59904 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\regsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA . 192512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\schedsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A9A7365A1CA4319AA7C1D6CD8E4EAFA . 192512 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\schedsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 . 71680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ssdpsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 0A5679B3714EDAB99E357057EE88FCA6 . 71680 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ssdpsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F . 295424 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\termsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . FF3477C03BE7201C294C35F684B3479F . 295424 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\termsrv.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 . 167936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\appmgmts.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . D8849F77C0B66226335A59D26CB4EDC6 . 167936 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\appmgmts.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 . 9859C0F6936E723E4892D7141B1327D5 . 11648 . . [5.1.2600.0] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\acpiec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 16:39 . 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 . 142592 . . [5.1.2601.3142] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\aec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 16:39 . 8BED39E3C35D6A489438B8141717A557 . 142592 . . [5.1.2601.3142] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 08FD04AA961BDC77FB983F328334E3D7 . 42368 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\agp440.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 08FD04AA961BDC77FB983F328334E3D7 . 42368 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\agp440.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 . 36608 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ip6fw.sys
[-] 2008-04-13 . 3BB22519A194418D5FEC05D800A19AD0 . 36608 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . CDDD4416B2B4C7295FE3FDB6DDE57E4E . 927504 . . [4.1.0.61] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\mfc40u.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:11 . CDDD4416B2B4C7295FE3FDB6DDE57E4E . 927504 . . [4.1.0.61] . . c:\windows\system32\mfc40u.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 . 33792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\msgsvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 986B1FF5814366D71E0AC5755C88F2D3 . 33792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\msgsvc.dll
[-] 2006-10-19 02:47 . C51B4A5C05A5475708E3C81C7765B71D . 27136 . . [11.0.5721.5145] . . c:\windows\system32\mspmsnsv.dll
[-] 2005-08-04 08:29 . B9715B9C18BC6C8F4B66733D208CC9F7 . 25088 . . [10.0.3790.4332] . . c:\windows\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}\MsPMSNSv.dll
[-] 2004-08-10 19:00 . 6EAA72FD9EF993EC1FA9A06DE65105DA . 25088 . . [10.0.3790.3646] . . c:\windows\RegisteredPackages\{30C7234B-6482-4A55-A11D-ECD9030313F2}$BACKUP$\System\MsPMSNSv.dll
[-] 2009-08-04 . 32B1A971183EC22DD91EEDA61C499E7C . 2023936 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 7437BA6F538E89381A2E3643AED296C7 . 2066048 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\Driver Cache\i386\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2009-08-04 . 7437BA6F538E89381A2E3643AED296C7 . 2066048 . . [5.1.2600.5857] . . c:\windows\system32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2008-04-13 . 109F8E3E3C82E337BB71B6BC9B895D61 . 2065792 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntkrnlpa.exe
[-] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 . 435200 . . [5.1.2400.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\ntmssvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 00:12 . 156F64A3345BD23C600655FB4D10BC08 . 435200 . . [5.1.2400.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\ntmssvc.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 . 185856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\upnphost.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 1EBAFEB9A3FBDC41B8D9C7F0F687AD91 . 185856 . . [5.1.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\upnphost.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 4D83ED8BDDEC431FC8AD907B47CFB6E3 . 367616 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\ServicePackFiles\i386\dsound.dll
[-] 2008-04-14 . 4D83ED8BDDEC431FC8AD907B47CFB6E3 . 367616 . . [5.3.2600.5512] . . c:\windows\system32\dsound.dll
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( [email protected]_11.45.51 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
+ 2010-05-13 01:58 . 2010-05-13 01:58 16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_708.dat
+ 2010-05-13 01:58 . 2010-05-13 01:58 16384 c:\windows\Temp\Perflib_Perfdata_680.dat
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"igndlm.exe"="c:\program files\Download Manager\DLM.exe" [2009-10-27 1103216]
"Google Update"="c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" [2010-04-16 136176]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"TkBellExe"="c:\program files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" [2010-03-05 202256]
"QuickTime Task"="c:\program files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" [2009-09-05 417792]
"ISUSScheduler"="c:\program files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [2004-08-09 81920]
"ISUSPM Startup"="c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe" [2004-08-09 221184]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]
"washindex"="c:\program files\Cookie Washer\washidx.exe" [2001-07-24 72704]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\security center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]
"DisableMonitoring"=dword:00000001
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile]
"EnableFirewall"= 0 (0x0)
[HKLM\~\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLDial.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\ACS\\AOLacsd.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\America Online 9.0\\waol.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltsmon.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\TopSpeed\\2.0\\aoltpspd.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\1230675284\\EE\\AOLServiceHost.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\System Information\\sinf.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\AOL Spyware Protection\\asp.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AolCoach\\en_en\\player\\AOLNySEV.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\OUTLOOK.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\GROOVE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\Office12\\ONENOTE.EXE"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Intel\\Wireless\\Bin\\ZCfgSvc.exe"=
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Logitech Touch Mouse Server\\iTouch-Server-Win.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\skulltag.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\doomseeker.exe"=
"c:\\Program Files\\Skulltag\\rcon_utility.exe"=
R2 NIS;Norton Internet Security;c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe [2010-02-25 126392]
S0 ssfs0bbc;ssfs0bbc;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssfs0bbc.sys [2009-11-06 29808]
S0 SymDS;Symantec Data Store;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMDS.SYS [2009-11-05 328752]
S0 SymEFA;Symantec Extended File Attributes;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMEFA.SYS [2010-02-04 172592]
S1 BHDrvx86;BHDrvx86;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx86.sys [2010-03-24 536112]
S1 ccHP;Symantec Hash Provider;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\ccHPx86.sys [2010-02-25 501888]
S1 SymIRON;Symantec Iron Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\Ironx86.SYS [2010-02-27 116784]
S3 EraserUtilRebootDrv;EraserUtilRebootDrv;c:\program files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\EraserUtilRebootDrv.sys [2009-08-29 102448]
S3 IDSxpx86;IDSxpx86;c:\documents and settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\IPSDefs\20100422.002\IDSxpx86.sys [2009-10-28 329592]
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
2010-04-19 c:\windows\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
- c:\program files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe [2008-07-30 16:34]
2010-04-25 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006Core.job
- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-04-16 22:33]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006UA.job
- c:\documents and settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2010-04-16 22:33]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 1.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 2.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2008-12-31 c:\windows\Tasks\ISP signup reminder 3.job
- c:\windows\system32\OOBE\oobebaln.exe [2006-06-17 00:12]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2010-02-25 03:09]
2010-04-26 c:\windows\Tasks\RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006.job
- c:\program files\Real\RealUpgrade\realupgrade.exe [2010-02-25 03:09]
2010-05-02 c:\windows\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{2650CA4A-0A1A-4033-BF49-D2022564C969}.job
- c:\windows\system32\msfeedssync.exe [2009-03-08 10:31]
.
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uStart Page = hxxp://yahoo.com/
uDefault_Search_URL = 
mSearch Bar = 
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=PTB&M=MX6931
uSearchAssistant = about:blank
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
.
**************************************************************************
scanning hidden processes ... 
scanning hidden autostart entries ... 
scanning hidden files ... 
scan completed successfully
hidden files: 
**************************************************************************
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\ControlSet003\Services\NIS]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe\" /s \"NIS\" /m \"c:\program files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\diMaster.dll\" /prefetch:1"
.
Completion time: 2010-05-12 22:18:18
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2010-05-13 02:18
ComboFix2.txt 2010-05-12 01:35
ComboFix3.txt 2010-05-10 21:48
ComboFix4.txt 2010-05-09 11:52
Pre-Run: 81,286,746,112 bytes free
Post-Run: 81,273,393,152 bytes free
- - End Of File - - 7615843EF5AA587E4130EA29C9DF3E52


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK, this time it worked.

Are you still not able to connect to the Internet?

If not, can you try safe mode with networking?


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I'm glad it worked, but still nothing is really working. The desktop comes up, but if I double-click on Internet Explorer or Norton Internet Security, etc., it just doesn't work. When I open control panel, all the services show blank under user name, and 00 under cpu EXCEPT for System Idle Process which says SYSTEM under user and 99 under cpu. The laptop is not showing any network status, or anything at all in the bottom right hand corner, and does not even show me the battery life icon anymore. I'm sure I could boot in Safe Mode with Networking, but that is how this whole thing started and it didn't work then either. I'll try it ....


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Booted in Safe Mode with Networking. Double clicked on Internet Explorer, but it is still not loading. Task manager does not show iexplorer loading.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You can transfer this to the infected computer's desktop:

Download GMER from: http://gmer.net/index.php

Click on the Download exe button and save it on your desktop. It will create a oddly named exe file on your desktop. Double click that file to run it and select the rootkit tab and then press scan. When the scan is done, click *Save* and save the log in Notepad then copy and paste the log report back here please.

Note: It's important that all other windows be closed and that you don't touch the mouse or anything during the scan as it may cause it to freeze.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

The faulty PC won't let me open the randomly named .exe file with WinRAR, so I am not able to save it with SAVE AS to the desktop. The best I can do is leave the flash drive in, and create a shortcut to the randomly named .exe file on the Desktop. Do you think it will still work if I run it like this?


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Well, I put a shortcut on the desktop, for the unusually named .exe file which was on the flash drive (*see previous post*). I ran it, and the window came up. It had the C: drive checked, so hoping that it would work I ran it. It ran for a very long time; seemed to look through every file on the C: drive. When it finished, I clicked on save-as, and saved what I hope is the log file to my flash drive. Here it is .........

GMER 1.0.15.15281 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2010-05-15 00:34:22
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 3
Running: test.exe; Driver: C:\DOCUME~1\OWNER~1.YOU\LOCALS~1\Temp\pwaoapoc.sys

---- System - GMER 1.0.15 ----
SSDT 89030670 ZwAlertResumeThread
SSDT 897CD618 ZwAlertThread
SSDT 880F4EB0 ZwAllocateVirtualMemory
SSDT 88ED1610 ZwAssignProcessToJobObject
SSDT 89901570 ZwConnectPort
SSDT \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation)  ZwCreateKey [0xA8606210]
SSDT 88127A00 ZwCreateMutant
SSDT 8A708A18 ZwCreateProcess
SSDT 8A7089A0 ZwCreateProcessEx
SSDT 88159A98 ZwCreateSymbolicLinkObject
SSDT 886F7BB8 ZwCreateThread
SSDT 8877E468 ZwDebugActiveProcess
SSDT \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwDeleteKey [0xA8606490]
SSDT \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwDeleteValueKey [0xA86069F0]
SSDT 881C0738 ZwDuplicateObject
SSDT 8811D3C8 ZwFreeVirtualMemory
SSDT 89017570 ZwImpersonateAnonymousToken
SSDT 890197F0 ZwImpersonateThread
SSDT 897F5180  ZwLoadDriver
SSDT 8837D290 ZwMapViewOfSection
SSDT 88FC8E58 ZwOpenEvent
SSDT \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwOpenKey [0xA86067A0]
SSDT 8817AC80 ZwOpenProcess
SSDT 883836B0 ZwOpenProcessToken
SSDT 8890FF00 ZwOpenSection
SSDT 881C0808 ZwOpenThread
SSDT 88159B68 ZwProtectVirtualMemory
SSDT 8A708568 ZwQueueApcThread
SSDT 8A708400 ZwReadVirtualMemory
SSDT 8A708BF8 ZwRenameKey
SSDT 890652F8  ZwResumeThread
SSDT 897CC218 ZwSetContextThread
SSDT 8A708B80 ZwSetInformationKey
SSDT 88365CC8 ZwSetInformationProcess
SSDT 8A7086D0 ZwSetInformationThread
SSDT 88FBD6C8 ZwSetSystemInformation
SSDT \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Event Library/Symantec Corporation) ZwSetValueKey [0xA8606C40]
SSDT 88F9BD30 ZwSuspendProcess
SSDT 897EE980 ZwSuspendThread
SSDT 88EC0C50 ZwTerminateProcess
SSDT 897CC2D0 ZwTerminateThread
SSDT 898FE8A8 ZwUnmapViewOfSection
SSDT 8811D498 ZwWriteVirtualMemory
---- Kernel code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----
.text ntkrnlpa.exe!ZwCallbackReturn + 2FF0 8050488C 4 Bytes CALL 3294D220 
? SYMDS.SYS The system cannot find the file specified. !
? SYMEFA.SYS The system cannot find the file specified. !
init C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tifm21.sys entry point in "init" section [0xB99C1EBF]
---- Kernel IAT/EAT - GMER 1.0.15 ----
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisDeregisterProtocol] 8A708290
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisRegisterProtocol] 8A708388
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisRegisterProtocol] 8A708388
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisDeregisterProtocol] 8A708290
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisDeregisterProtocol] 8A708290
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisRegisterProtocol] 8A708388
IAT \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS[NDIS.SYS!NdisRegisterProtocol] 8A708388
IAT \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NDProxy.SYS[NDIS.SYS!NdisDeregisterProtocol] 8A708290
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisRegisterProtocol]  8A708388
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisDeregisterProtocol] 8A708290
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisRegisterProtocol] 8A708388
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisDeregisterProtocol] 8A708290
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisRegisterProtocol] 8A708388
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisRegisterProtocol] 8A708388
IAT \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys[NDIS.SYS!NdisDeregisterProtocol] 8A708290
---- User IAT/EAT - GMER 1.0.15 ----
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ADVAPI32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter]  [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\Secur32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\GDI32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\USER32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA]  [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\psapi.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\psapi.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter] [009C7D24] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe[1356] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\NETAPI32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!LoadLibraryA] [009C7CD1] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\AOLDiag\tbdiag.dll (AOL Diagnostics Resources/America Online, Inc.)
---- Devices - GMER 1.0.15 ----
AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Ntfs \Ntfs ssfs0bbc.sys (Spy Sweeper FileSystem Filter Driver/Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com))
Device \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip 897F9A78
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Kbdclass \Device\KeyboardClass0 SynTP.sys (Synaptics Touchpad Driver/Synaptics, Inc.)
AttachedDevice \Driver\Kbdclass \Device\KeyboardClass1 SynTP.sys (Synaptics Touchpad Driver/Synaptics, Inc.)
Device \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp 897F9A78
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)
Device \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp 897F9A78
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)
Device \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp 897F9A78
AttachedDevice \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp SYMTDI.SYS (Network Dispatch Driver/Symantec Corporation)
Device \Driver\Tcpip \Device\IPMULTICAST 897F9A78
AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Fastfat \Fat ssfs0bbc.sys (Spy Sweeper FileSystem Filter Driver/Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com))
AttachedDevice \FileSystem\Fastfat \Fat fltmgr.sys (Microsoft Filesystem Filter Manager/Microsoft Corporation)
---- Files - GMER 1.0.15 ----
File C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWudf01000$\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\$NtUninstallKB972270$\$NtUninstallKB971513$\$NtUninstallKB956744$\$NtUninstallKB955759$\$NtUninstallKB954154_WM11$\$NtUninstallKB951978$\$NtUninstallKB939683$\$NtUninstallKB925766$\$NtUninstallKB929399$\msscp.dll 414208 bytes executable
File C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWudf01000$\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\$NtUninstallKB972270$\$NtUninstallKB971513$\$NtUninstallKB956744$\$NtUninstallKB955759$\$NtUninstallKB954154_WM11$\$NtUninstallKB951978$\$NtUninstallKB939683$\$NtUninstallKB925766$\$NtUninstallKB929399$\spuninst 0 bytes
File C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWudf01000$\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\$NtUninstallKB972270$\$NtUninstallKB971513$\$NtUninstallKB956744$\$NtUninstallKB955759$\$NtUninstallKB954154_WM11$\$NtUninstallKB951978$\$NtUninstallKB939683$\$NtUninstallKB925766$\$NtUninstallKB929399$\spuninst\spuninst.exe 213216 bytes executable
File C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWudf01000$\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\$NtUninstallKB972270$\$NtUninstallKB971513$\$NtUninstallKB956744$\$NtUninstallKB955759$\$NtUninstallKB954154_WM11$\$NtUninstallKB951978$\$NtUninstallKB939683$\$NtUninstallKB925766$\$NtUninstallKB929399$\spuninst\spuninst.inf 6904 bytes
File C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWudf01000$\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\$NtUninstallKB972270$\$NtUninstallKB971513$\$NtUninstallKB956744$\$NtUninstallKB955759$\$NtUninstallKB954154_WM11$\$NtUninstallKB951978$\$NtUninstallKB939683$\$NtUninstallKB925766$\$NtUninstallKB929399$\spuninst\spuninst.txt 207 bytes
File C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallWudf01000$\$NtUninstallKB973540_WM9$\$NtUninstallKB972270$\$NtUninstallKB971513$\$NtUninstallKB956744$\$NtUninstallKB955759$\$NtUninstallKB954154_WM11$\$NtUninstallKB951978$\$NtUninstallKB939683$\$NtUninstallKB925766$\$NtUninstallKB929399$\spuninst\updspapi.dll 371424 bytes executable
---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try this and see if you can connect to the Internet aftewards.

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *cmd *and click OK.

At the command prompt type in:

*netsh winsock reset catalog*

Press enter.

then type in:

*netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt*

Press enter.

You will need to reboot afterwards.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

ok .. when i entered:
*netsh winsock reset catalog*
the computer responded with:
*WARNING: Could not obtain host information from machine: [YOUR-46CDB6B949]. Some commands may not be available.*
*The RPC Server is Unavailable.*

*Successfully Reset the Winsock catalog.*
*You must restart the machine in order to complete the reset.*

Then, when I entered *netsh int ip reset resetlog.txt*

the computer responded with
*WARNING: Could not obtain host information from machine: [YOUR-46CDB6B949]. Some commands may not be available.*
*The RPC Server is Unavailable.*

I then re-booted, and ... there is no difference. The desktop comes up as normal, but none of the services that used to run and show up in the bottom right hand corner are there. I click on internet explorer, but it does not open. Windows exlporer opens, but will not allow me to drag any files.

_It's as if the computer is a brain on life support, with only limited lower functions working._


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to Start - Run - type in Services.msc and click OK.

Check the following services and let me know if they are "started" and if they are set to Automatic.

Computer Browser
Server


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

"*Computer Browser*" & "*Server*" are both STARTED and both set to AUTOMATIC.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Just to be clear about my last post, "*Computer Browser*" & "*Server*" are both STARTED and both set to AUTOMATIC. This is how they were, I have not changed them. The PC boots this way, but none of the services work, as I mentioned in the post #38.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try running chkdsk.

Click Start and My Computer. Right-click the hard drive you want to check, and click Properties. Select the Tools tab and click Check Now. Check both boxes. Click Start. You'll get a message that the computer must be rebooted to run a complete check. Click Yes and reboot. Chkdsk will take awhile, so run it when you don't need to use the computer for something else.

To view results log:

Go to *Start *- *Run *and type in *eventvwr.msc*, and hit enter.
When Event Viewer opens, click on "Application", then scroll
down to "Winlogon" and double-click on it to open it up. This is the log
created after running chkdsk. Click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper to copy it and then paste it here please.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I followed instructions, and ran chkdsk.

It ended with a message something like "This Volumn is Clean", then it re-booted the machine back to the desktop.

I ran *eventvwr.msc* and clicked on "_Application_". About 11 lines down, the line listed "Information" under the TYPE column, and "Winlogon" under the SOURCE column. I double-clicked on this line, as you instructed, and nothing happened. No file opened. Nothing I did would open the log file, so I could not copy and paste.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It doesn't open anything. It just copies it to the clipboard so you have to open up MS Paint and paste it there and then save it.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I followed your instructions in Posts 42 & 44 exactly. Double Clicking on the Winlogon line didn't seem to do anything. Nothing was saved to the clipboard, therefore I had nothing to paste into Paint.

I tried a bunch of things with the same result.

THEN in *eventvwr.msc* with the Winlogon line highlighted, I clicked on the icon above that read "Export List". It showed some text, so I saved it "*as*" to my flash drive, so I could post it here for you. I Doubt that it's what you wanted me to post, but I put it here anyway just in case. (_It does have something about the Winlogon line in it_). It's the only thing I could do from the *eventvwr.msc* screen. Sorry if it's the wrong thing. *Here it is:*

Type Date Time Source Category Event User Computer
Error 5/22/2010 10:21:03 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/22/2010 10:18:55 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/22/2010 10:18:55 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/22/2010 10:17:53 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/22/2010 10:17:53 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/22/2010 10:17:53 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/22/2010 10:17:52 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/22/2010 10:17:52 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/22/2010 10:17:51 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/22/2010 10:17:51 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/22/2010 10:17:49 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/22/2010 10:17:49 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/22/2010 10:17:49 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/22/2010 10:17:49 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/20/2010 12:17:03 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/20/2010 12:04:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/20/2010 12:04:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/20/2010 12:04:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/20/2010 12:04:06 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/20/2010 12:04:06 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/20/2010 12:04:04 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/20/2010 12:04:04 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/20/2010 12:03:58 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/20/2010 12:03:58 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/20/2010 12:03:58 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/20/2010 12:03:57 AM Winlogon None 1001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/20/2010 12:03:56 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:24:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:22:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:22:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:22:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:22:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:21:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:21:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:21:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/19/2010 10:21:39 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/19/2010 10:21:39 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/19/2010 10:21:38 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:21:38 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:21:36 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:21:36 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:21:36 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/19/2010 10:21:36 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/17/2010 11:10:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/17/2010 11:06:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/17/2010 11:06:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/17/2010 11:05:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/17/2010 11:05:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/17/2010 11:05:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/17/2010 11:05:22 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/17/2010 11:05:22 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/17/2010 11:05:22 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/17/2010 11:05:22 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/17/2010 11:05:20 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/17/2010 11:05:20 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/17/2010 11:05:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/17/2010 11:05:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:30:56 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:26:12 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:24:26 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:24:26 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:24:26 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/16/2010 8:24:24 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/16/2010 8:24:24 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/16/2010 8:24:24 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:24:24 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:24:22 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:24:22 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:24:22 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:24:22 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:23:24 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:14:35 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:11:21 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:11:21 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:10:19 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:10:19 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:10:19 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/16/2010 8:10:17 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/16/2010 8:10:17 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:10:16 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/16/2010 8:10:16 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:10:14 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:10:14 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:10:14 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/16/2010 8:10:14 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 10:05:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 9:49:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 9:45:25 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 9:45:25 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 9:44:23 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 9:44:23 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 9:44:23 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/14/2010 9:44:21 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/14/2010 9:44:21 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/14/2010 9:44:21 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 9:44:21 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 9:44:19 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 9:44:19 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 9:44:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/14/2010 9:44:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 10:01:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 10:00:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 10:00:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 10:00:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:58:26 PM Userenv None 1090 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:58:11 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:58:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:58:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:56:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:52:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:51:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:48:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:48:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:47:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:47:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:47:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/13/2010 9:47:40 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/13/2010 9:47:40 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:47:39 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/13/2010 9:47:39 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:47:37 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:47:37 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:47:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/13/2010 9:47:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:35:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:28:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:18:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:13 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:13 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:13 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:13 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:12 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:12 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:10 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:10 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:07 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:07 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:00 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:17:00 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:57 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:57 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:49 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:49 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:47 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:47 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:47 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:45 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:45 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:45 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:42 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:42 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:42 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:36 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:36 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:33 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:33 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:16:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:14:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:14:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:14:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:14:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:14:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/12/2010 10:11:26 PM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:10:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:04:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:04:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 10:03:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 9:59:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 9:59:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 9:58:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 9:58:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 9:58:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/12/2010 9:58:24 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/12/2010 9:58:24 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/12/2010 9:58:23 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 9:58:23 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 9:58:22 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 9:58:22 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 9:58:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/12/2010 9:58:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:55:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:35:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/11/2010 9:34:30 PM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:12 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:12 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:10 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:10 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:10 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:07 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:07 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:00 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:00 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:34:00 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:57 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:57 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:57 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:49 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:49 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:47 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:47 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:45 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:45 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:42 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:42 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:42 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:36 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:36 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:33 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:33 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:33 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:25 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:25 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:25 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:23 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:23 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:33:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:32:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:31:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:31:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:31:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:31:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:31:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/11/2010 9:27:34 PM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:27:07 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:26:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:26:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:10:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:07:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 9:07:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 8:57:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 8:54:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 8:54:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 8:53:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 8:53:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 8:53:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/11/2010 8:53:51 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/11/2010 8:53:51 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/11/2010 8:53:50 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 8:53:50 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 8:53:48 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 8:53:48 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 8:53:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/11/2010 8:53:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:57:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:48:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/10/2010 5:48:18 PM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:57 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:57 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:49 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:49 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:47 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:47 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:45 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:45 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:45 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:42 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:42 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:41 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:36 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:36 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:33 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:33 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:25 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:23 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:23 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:23 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:13 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:13 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:13 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:12 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:10 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:10 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:07 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:07 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:07 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:05 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:03 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:47:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:46:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:44:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:44:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:44:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:44:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:44:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/10/2010 5:40:59 PM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:40:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:40:06 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:40:04 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:36:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:30:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:30:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:29:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:29:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:29:46 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/10/2010 5:29:44 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/10/2010 5:29:44 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:29:44 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/10/2010 5:29:44 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:29:42 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:29:42 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:29:42 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/10/2010 5:29:42 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 8:05:59 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 8:05:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:52:04 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/9/2010 7:51:07 AM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:45 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:45 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:43 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:43 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:43 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:41 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:41 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:40 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:40 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:39 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:39 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:39 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:38 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:38 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:37 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:37 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:36 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:36 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:35 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:35 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:35 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:35 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:34 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:34 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:33 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:33 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:32 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:32 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:30 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:30 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:29 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:29 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:28 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:28 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:28 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:28 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:27 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:27 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:27 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:27 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:26 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:26 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:26 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:26 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:26 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:26 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:26 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:25 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:25 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:25 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:24 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:24 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:23 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:23 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:22 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:22 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:22 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:22 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:21 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:21 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:20 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:20 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:19 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:19 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:19 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:19 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:18 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:18 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:17 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:17 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:17 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:16 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:16 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:16 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:15 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:15 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:15 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:14 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:14 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:13 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:13 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:12 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:11 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:11 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:10 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:10 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:09 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:07 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:07 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:07 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:06 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:06 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:05 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:05 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:05 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:04 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:04 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:03 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:03 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:03 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:02 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:02 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:01 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:01 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:01 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:00 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:00 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:00 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:50:00 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:59 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:59 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:59 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:59 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:58 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:58 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:57 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:57 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:56 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:56 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:56 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:55 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:55 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:55 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:54 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:54 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:54 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:53 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:53 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:52 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:52 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:51 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:51 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:51 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:50 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:50 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:50 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:49 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:49 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:49 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:49 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:45 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:45 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:45 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:45 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:43 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:43 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:49:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:44:37 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:44:37 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:44:37 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/9/2010 7:44:36 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/9/2010 7:44:36 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/9/2010 7:44:36 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:44:35 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:44:33 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:44:33 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:44:33 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:44:33 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:33 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:11 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:11 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:11 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:10 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:10 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:10 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:10 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:10 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:09 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:09 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:09 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:09 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:09 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:43:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:41:36 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:41:36 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:41:36 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:41:36 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:41:36 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:41:32 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:41:32 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:39:52 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:39:52 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:39:52 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/9/2010 7:39:33 AM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:39:16 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:38:50 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:35:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:35:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:33:38 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:33:38 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:30:12 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:29:35 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:29:33 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:29:16 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:29:16 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:27:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:26:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:20:19 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:18:26 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:17:57 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:17:38 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:16:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:15:49 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:15:49 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:15:49 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:15:48 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:14:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:14:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:14:46 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/9/2010 7:14:45 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/9/2010 7:14:45 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/9/2010 7:14:45 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:14:44 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:14:42 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:14:42 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:14:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/9/2010 7:14:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:32:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:26:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:26:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:26:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/5/2010 10:26:49 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/5/2010 10:26:49 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/5/2010 10:26:49 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:26:49 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:26:47 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:26:47 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:26:47 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:26:47 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:25:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:22:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:07:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:04:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:04:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:03:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:03:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:03:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/5/2010 10:03:15 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/5/2010 10:03:15 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:03:14 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/5/2010 10:03:14 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:03:12 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:03:12 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:03:12 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/5/2010 10:03:12 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 9:49:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 9:24:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/4/2010 9:14:05 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/4/2010 9:13:45 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 9:04:10 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 8:59:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 8:59:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 8:58:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 8:58:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 8:58:48 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/4/2010 8:58:47 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/4/2010 8:58:47 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/4/2010 8:58:46 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 8:58:46 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 8:58:44 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 8:58:44 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 8:58:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/4/2010 8:58:44 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:38:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:35:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:35:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:35:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/3/2010 6:35:28 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/3/2010 6:35:28 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/3/2010 6:35:28 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:35:28 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:35:26 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:35:26 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:35:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:35:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:34:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:17:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:17:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:17:13 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:14:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:14:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:14:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:14:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:14:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:14:00 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:14:00 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:54 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:13:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:02:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:00:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:00:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 6:00:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/3/2010 6:00:00 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/3/2010 6:00:00 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 5:59:59 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/3/2010 5:59:59 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 5:59:57 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 5:59:57 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 5:59:57 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 5:59:57 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 5:58:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 5:55:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 5:51:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/3/2010 5:51:58 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:57:05 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:57:05 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:57:05 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/2/2010 8:57:04 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/2/2010 8:57:04 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:57:03 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/2/2010 8:57:03 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:57:01 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:57:01 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:57:01 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:57:01 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:56:04 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:54:11 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:50:49 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:34:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:34:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:34:44 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/2/2010 8:34:43 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/2/2010 8:34:43 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:34:43 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/2/2010 8:34:42 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:34:41 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:34:41 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:34:41 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:34:41 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:33:43 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:33:27 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:26:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:26:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:26:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/2/2010 8:26:29 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/2/2010 8:26:29 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:26:29 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/2/2010 8:26:29 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:26:27 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:26:27 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:26:27 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:26:27 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:25:30 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:16:53 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:16:53 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:16:53 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/2/2010 8:16:52 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/2/2010 8:16:52 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/2/2010 8:16:52 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:16:52 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:16:50 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:16:50 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:16:50 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:16:50 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:10:35 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:09:43 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:09:08 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:09:05 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:09:01 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:08:47 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:06:18 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:05:42 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:05:06 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:05:06 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:05:05 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:05:05 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:05:03 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:05:02 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:05:02 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:05:01 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:05:01 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:05:01 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:30 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:23 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:23 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:22 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:22 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:15 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:14 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:14 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:14 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:14 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:14 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:13 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:13 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:10 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:10 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:10 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:09 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:09 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 8:04:09 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:58:16 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:54:33 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:52:31 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:51:05 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:51:04 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:50:02 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:50:02 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:50:02 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/2/2010 7:50:01 AM EvntAgnt None 3006 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/2/2010 7:50:01 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/2/2010 7:50:01 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/2/2010 7:50:00 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:50:00 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/2/2010 7:49:58 AM Winlogon None 1001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:49:58 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:49:58 AM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:49:58 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/2/2010 7:49:58 AM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:34:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:33:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:32:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:31:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:31:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:31:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:29:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:28:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:28:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:28:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:25:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:25:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:25:38 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:24:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:23:56 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:23:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:23:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:20:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:20:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:20:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 10:20:18 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 10:20:18 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 10:20:17 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:20:16 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:20:12 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:20:11 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:20:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:20:10 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:16:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:16:35 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:16:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:16:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:16:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:16:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:16:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:15:47 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:14:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:12:00 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:12:00 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:12:00 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 10:11:59 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 10:11:59 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:11:57 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 10:11:57 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:11:52 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:11:52 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:11:52 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:11:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:10:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:08:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:08:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:08:43 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 10:08:41 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 10:08:41 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 10:08:39 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:08:38 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:08:33 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:08:33 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:08:33 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:08:32 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:07:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:07:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:06:24 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:01:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:01:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:01:30 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 10:01:27 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 10:01:27 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:01:26 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 10:01:25 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:01:21 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:01:20 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:01:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:01:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 10:00:07 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:57:53 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:57:51 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:57:33 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:40 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:27 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:19 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:17 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:52:16 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:49:57 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:47:55 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:45:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:44:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:44:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:44:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 9:44:07 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 9:44:07 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:44:05 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 9:44:05 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:44:01 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:44:00 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:44:00 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:43:59 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:42:50 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:42:20 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:42:08 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:40:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:40:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:40:39 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 9:40:36 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 9:40:36 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:40:33 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:40:32 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:40:31 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:40:31 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:40:29 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:39:18 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:35:09 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:33:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:33:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:33:21 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 9:33:18 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 9:33:18 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:33:14 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:33:13 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:33:12 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:33:12 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:33:11 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:32:01 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:29:34 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:27:07 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:25:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:25:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:25:22 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 9:25:20 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 9:25:20 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:25:17 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:25:16 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:25:16 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:25:15 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:25:14 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:24:02 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:18:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:18:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:18:37 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 9:18:34 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 9:18:34 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:18:31 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:18:29 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:18:28 PM Userenv None 1500 LOCAL SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:18:28 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 9:18:26 PM Userenv None 1500 NETWORK SERVICE YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 8:43:56 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 5/1/2010 8:38:05 PM Google Update None 20 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 8:08:49 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 8:08:49 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 8:08:44 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 8:08:42 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 8:08:41 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 8:08:15 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 12:48:45 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 12:48:45 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:48:42 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:48:41 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:48:41 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:48:18 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 12:42:06 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 12:42:06 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:42:03 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:42:01 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:42:00 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:41:40 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 12:34:26 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 12:34:26 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:34:20 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:34:19 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:34:19 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:34:02 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 12:08:20 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 12:08:20 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:08:14 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:08:13 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:08:12 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 12:07:41 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 12:04:02 PM Userenv None 1517 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 11:00:33 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 5/1/2010 11:00:33 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 11:00:21 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 11:00:15 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 11:00:15 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 5/1/2010 10:59:51 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/27/2010 8:02:23 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/27/2010 8:01:25 PM WebrootSpySweeperService None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/27/2010 8:01:17 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/27/2010 8:01:17 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/27/2010 8:01:11 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/27/2010 8:01:07 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/27/2010 8:01:04 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/27/2010 8:00:32 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/27/2010 12:49:39 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/27/2010 12:49:39 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/27/2010 12:49:27 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/27/2010 12:49:25 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/27/2010 12:49:25 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/27/2010 12:48:54 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 11:22:22 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/26/2010 11:20:40 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/26/2010 11:20:40 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 11:20:33 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 11:20:30 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 11:20:29 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 11:19:58 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/26/2010 3:23:38 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/26/2010 3:23:38 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 3:23:37 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 3:23:32 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 3:23:32 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 3:23:13 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/26/2010 3:21:11 PM Userenv None 1517 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 1:45:00 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/26/2010 11:17:52 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/26/2010 11:17:52 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 11:17:50 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 11:17:45 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 11:17:42 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/26/2010 11:17:17 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/25/2010 12:40:19 PM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/23/2010 1:09:17 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/23/2010 12:57:23 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/23/2010 12:57:23 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/23/2010 12:57:21 PM NIS None 37 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/23/2010 12:57:21 PM NIS None 36 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 4/23/2010 12:56:54 PM crypt32 None 8 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/23/2010 12:56:38 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/23/2010 12:56:38 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/23/2010 12:56:32 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/23/2010 12:56:28 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/23/2010 12:56:25 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/23/2010 12:55:59 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/23/2010 12:53:47 PM Userenv None 1517 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/21/2010 9:04:33 PM MsiInstaller None 11708 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/21/2010 8:17:10 PM Chrome None 2 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/16/2010 7:18:16 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/16/2010 5:33:04 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/16/2010 5:33:04 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/16/2010 5:33:02 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/16/2010 5:32:57 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/16/2010 5:32:56 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/16/2010 5:32:29 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/9/2010 8:10:08 AM Userenv None 1517 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/9/2010 8:03:01 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/9/2010 8:03:01 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/9/2010 8:02:58 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/9/2010 8:02:55 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/9/2010 8:02:55 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/9/2010 8:02:32 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/3/2010 6:43:01 PM Userenv None 1517 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/3/2010 6:40:18 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/3/2010 6:40:18 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/3/2010 6:40:18 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/3/2010 6:40:15 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/3/2010 6:40:13 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/3/2010 6:39:43 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/2/2010 11:19:19 PM Userenv None 1517 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/2/2010 11:16:57 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/2/2010 11:16:57 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/2/2010 11:16:51 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/2/2010 11:16:49 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/2/2010 11:16:48 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/2/2010 11:16:18 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/2/2010 11:07:06 PM Userenv None 1517 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 9:28:12 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/1/2010 3:38:15 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/1/2010 3:38:15 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 3:38:04 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 3:38:02 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 3:38:02 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 3:37:37 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/1/2010 3:20:04 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/1/2010 3:20:04 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 3:19:59 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 3:19:56 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 3:19:55 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 3:19:27 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/1/2010 2:16:00 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/1/2010 2:16:00 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 2:15:56 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 2:15:52 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 2:15:52 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 2:15:22 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/1/2010 1:58:46 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 4/1/2010 1:58:46 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 1:58:36 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 1:58:33 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 1:58:32 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 4/1/2010 1:58:07 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/28/2010 1:07:56 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/27/2010 3:10:50 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/27/2010 3:10:50 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/27/2010 3:10:40 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/27/2010 3:10:40 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/27/2010 3:10:38 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/27/2010 3:10:10 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/25/2010 7:42:26 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/25/2010 5:11:34 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/25/2010 5:11:34 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/25/2010 5:11:28 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/25/2010 5:11:26 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/25/2010 5:11:25 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/25/2010 5:10:58 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/24/2010 11:28:06 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/24/2010 11:28:06 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/24/2010 11:27:54 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/24/2010 11:27:51 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/24/2010 11:27:49 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/24/2010 11:27:22 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/23/2010 4:51:36 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/23/2010 2:48:01 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/23/2010 2:48:01 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/23/2010 2:47:51 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/23/2010 2:47:49 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/23/2010 2:47:49 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/23/2010 2:47:26 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/23/2010 2:42:48 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/23/2010 2:42:48 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/23/2010 2:42:35 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/23/2010 2:42:33 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/23/2010 2:42:32 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/23/2010 2:42:05 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/23/2010 12:31:20 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/22/2010 1:40:42 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/22/2010 1:40:42 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/22/2010 1:40:27 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/22/2010 1:40:25 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/22/2010 1:40:24 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/22/2010 1:39:56 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/16/2010 3:59:59 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/16/2010 3:16:27 PM LoadPerf None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/16/2010 3:16:27 PM LoadPerf None 1001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/16/2010 3:11:56 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/16/2010 3:11:56 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/16/2010 3:11:41 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/16/2010 3:11:39 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/16/2010 3:11:38 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/16/2010 3:11:10 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/12/2010 7:03:16 PM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/10/2010 5:41:23 PM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/9/2010 6:56:00 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/9/2010 6:54:05 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/9/2010 6:54:05 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/9/2010 6:53:57 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/9/2010 6:53:55 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/9/2010 6:53:54 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/9/2010 6:53:26 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/9/2010 3:27:35 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/9/2010 3:06:00 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/9/2010 3:06:00 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/9/2010 3:05:48 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/9/2010 3:05:47 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/9/2010 3:05:46 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/9/2010 3:05:23 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/5/2010 9:23:19 AM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/5/2010 9:23:18 AM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/2/2010 12:02:13 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/1/2010 11:59:39 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/1/2010 11:59:39 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/1/2010 11:59:29 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/1/2010 11:59:27 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/1/2010 11:59:26 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/1/2010 11:59:00 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/1/2010 5:51:58 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/1/2010 4:02:38 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 3/1/2010 4:02:38 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/1/2010 4:02:24 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/1/2010 4:02:23 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/1/2010 4:02:22 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 3/1/2010 4:01:57 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/27/2010 8:33:40 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/27/2010 6:27:04 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/27/2010 6:27:04 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/27/2010 6:26:54 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/27/2010 6:26:53 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/27/2010 6:26:52 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/27/2010 6:26:26 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/25/2010 2:31:43 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/25/2010 2:25:36 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/25/2010 2:25:36 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/25/2010 2:25:27 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/25/2010 2:25:24 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/25/2010 2:25:24 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/25/2010 2:24:58 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/24/2010 3:39:38 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/24/2010 3:05:11 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/24/2010 3:05:11 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/24/2010 3:05:04 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/24/2010 3:05:01 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/24/2010 3:05:00 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/24/2010 3:04:36 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/24/2010 3:48:52 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/24/2010 3:48:51 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/24/2010 3:48:51 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/24/2010 3:48:39 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/22/2010 6:20:04 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/22/2010 4:42:27 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/22/2010 4:42:27 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/22/2010 4:42:19 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/22/2010 4:42:19 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/22/2010 4:42:19 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/22/2010 4:42:07 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/22/2010 12:47:21 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/22/2010 12:12:51 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/22/2010 12:12:51 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/22/2010 12:12:43 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/22/2010 12:12:42 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/22/2010 12:12:42 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/22/2010 12:12:32 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/19/2010 5:58:26 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/19/2010 2:12:57 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/19/2010 2:12:57 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/19/2010 2:12:49 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/19/2010 2:12:49 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/19/2010 2:12:49 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/19/2010 2:12:35 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/17/2010 10:35:38 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/17/2010 10:32:04 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/17/2010 10:32:04 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/17/2010 10:32:00 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/17/2010 10:32:00 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/17/2010 10:32:00 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/17/2010 10:31:55 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/17/2010 9:27:23 PM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/17/2010 4:39:52 PM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/16/2010 4:01:03 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/16/2010 2:46:45 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/16/2010 2:46:45 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/16/2010 2:46:39 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/16/2010 2:46:39 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/16/2010 2:46:38 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/16/2010 2:46:32 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/10/2010 3:45:36 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/10/2010 3:36:31 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/10/2010 3:36:31 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/10/2010 3:36:25 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/10/2010 3:36:25 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/10/2010 3:36:25 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/10/2010 3:36:19 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/10/2010 12:28:06 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 9:10:33 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:52 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:52 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:49 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:36 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:17 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:15 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:15 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:15 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:15 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:15 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:15 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:15 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:15 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:12 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:12 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:12 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:12 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:12 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:12 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:12 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:12 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:10 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:10 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:10 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:10 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:08 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:08 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:08 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:08 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:08 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:08 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:08 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:08 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:06 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:06 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:06 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:38:01 PM ITSS None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/9/2010 8:15:24 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/9/2010 8:15:24 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:15:19 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:15:19 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:15:19 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/9/2010 8:15:13 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/8/2010 3:13:05 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 2/8/2010 2:21:30 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/8/2010 1:43:46 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/8/2010 1:43:46 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/8/2010 1:43:45 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/8/2010 1:43:45 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/8/2010 1:43:45 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/8/2010 1:43:41 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/7/2010 11:36:21 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/7/2010 4:35:45 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/7/2010 4:35:45 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/7/2010 4:35:43 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/7/2010 4:35:43 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/7/2010 4:35:43 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/7/2010 4:35:38 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/7/2010 4:05:56 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/7/2010 4:05:56 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/7/2010 4:05:53 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/7/2010 4:05:53 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/7/2010 4:05:53 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/7/2010 4:05:47 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/6/2010 4:43:29 AM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/6/2010 4:41:29 AM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/6/2010 4:41:20 AM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/4/2010 4:09:23 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 2/4/2010 3:43:23 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/4/2010 3:34:13 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/4/2010 3:34:13 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/4/2010 3:34:05 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/4/2010 3:34:04 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/4/2010 3:34:03 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/4/2010 3:33:53 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 2/4/2010 3:32:14 PM Userenv None 1517 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/4/2010 3:17:12 PM MsiInstaller None 11728 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 2/1/2010 7:03:41 PM SecurityCenter None 1801 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 10:28:19 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 10:20:10 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/30/2010 10:19:44 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/30/2010 10:19:44 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 10:19:37 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 10:19:36 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 10:19:36 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 10:19:25 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 9:53:20 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 7:19:19 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/30/2010 7:18:55 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/30/2010 7:18:55 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 7:18:46 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 7:18:46 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 7:18:46 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/30/2010 7:18:34 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/26/2010 6:21:17 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/26/2010 6:17:12 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/26/2010 6:16:47 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/26/2010 6:16:47 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/26/2010 6:16:36 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/26/2010 6:16:35 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/26/2010 6:16:35 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/26/2010 6:16:21 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/24/2010 2:28:47 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/24/2010 2:24:58 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/24/2010 2:24:29 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/24/2010 2:24:29 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/24/2010 2:24:23 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/24/2010 2:24:21 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/24/2010 2:24:21 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/24/2010 2:24:08 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 7:47:20 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 4:28:42 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 4:28:42 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 4:28:41 AM NIS None 37 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 4:28:41 AM NIS None 36 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 4:28:36 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 4:28:13 AM crypt32 None 7 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/22/2010 4:28:10 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/22/2010 4:28:10 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 4:28:07 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 4:28:03 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 4:28:03 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 4:27:55 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/22/2010 4:26:45 AM NIS None 36 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/11/2010 4:03:05 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/11/2010 2:42:47 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/11/2010 2:42:25 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 1/11/2010 2:42:25 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/11/2010 2:42:15 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/11/2010 2:42:14 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/11/2010 2:42:14 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/11/2010 2:42:04 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/9/2010 7:30:48 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 1/9/2010 7:30:48 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 1/9/2010 7:23:36 AM Application Error (100) 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/28/2009 3:22:15 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/28/2009 2:48:20 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/28/2009 2:47:48 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/28/2009 2:47:48 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/28/2009 2:47:45 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/28/2009 2:47:44 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/28/2009 2:47:44 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/28/2009 2:47:37 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/24/2009 5:04:02 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/24/2009 3:33:47 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/24/2009 3:33:17 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/24/2009 3:33:17 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/24/2009 3:33:15 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/24/2009 3:33:15 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/24/2009 3:33:14 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/24/2009 3:33:11 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 12/24/2009 4:49:10 AM Application Error (100) 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/23/2009 1:29:56 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/22/2009 8:55:08 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/22/2009 8:54:40 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/22/2009 8:54:40 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/22/2009 8:54:37 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/22/2009 8:54:36 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/22/2009 8:54:36 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/22/2009 8:54:33 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/16/2009 11:35:06 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/16/2009 10:26:20 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/16/2009 10:25:50 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/16/2009 10:25:50 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/16/2009 10:25:48 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/16/2009 10:25:48 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/16/2009 10:25:47 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/16/2009 10:25:42 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 7:17:25 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 7:15:40 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 7:15:11 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 7:15:11 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 7:15:09 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 7:15:09 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 7:15:09 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 7:15:07 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:37:59 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 1:37:25 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 1:37:25 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:37:24 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:37:24 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:37:23 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:37:20 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:28:36 PM Media Center Scheduler None 3 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:28:36 PM Media Center Receiver None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:28:31 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:28:02 PM WebrootSpySweeperService None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 1:27:59 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 1:27:59 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:27:58 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:27:58 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:27:58 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:27:55 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:25:11 PM WMPNetworkSvc None 14200 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:13:10 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 1:12:29 PM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 1:12:29 PM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:12:27 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:12:23 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:12:23 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 1:11:52 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 1:06:54 PM MsiInstaller None 1015 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:33:51 PM WebrootSpySweeperService None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:33:22 PM Winlogon None 1001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:26:26 PM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:26:19 PM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:01:44 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:01:44 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 10:34:37 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 10:34:34 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 10:34:34 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 10:34:26 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 10:34:25 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 10:34:24 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 10:34:10 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 10:25:16 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 10:25:09 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 10:25:09 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 10:25:02 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 10:25:01 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 10:25:00 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 10:24:45 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 4:08:34 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 4:08:28 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 4:08:28 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 4:08:23 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 4:08:22 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 4:08:22 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 4:08:07 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:55:20 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 3:55:10 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 3:55:10 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:55:04 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:55:03 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:55:03 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:54:57 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:54:45 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:20:40 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 3:20:33 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 3:20:33 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:20:26 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:20:26 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:20:25 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:20:20 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:20:08 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:10:27 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 3:10:23 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 3:10:23 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:10:16 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:10:16 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:10:16 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:10:10 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:09:59 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:03:47 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 3:03:41 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 3:03:41 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:03:37 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:03:35 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:03:34 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:03:29 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:03:18 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 3:00:09 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 3:00:01 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 3:00:01 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:59:54 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:59:54 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:59:53 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:59:48 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:59:37 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:56:57 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 2:56:52 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 2:56:52 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:56:47 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:56:46 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:56:46 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:56:40 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:56:28 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:41:19 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 2:41:10 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 2:41:10 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:41:03 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:41:03 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:41:02 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:40:57 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:40:45 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:21:35 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:21:35 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:21:34 AM NIS None 37 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:21:34 AM NIS None 36 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 2:21:32 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 2:21:32 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:21:29 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:21:28 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:21:27 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:21:27 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:21:26 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 2:21:23 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 12:41:35 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 12:41:35 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:41:34 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:41:30 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:41:30 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:41:30 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:41:29 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:41:26 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 12:24:51 AM EvntAgnt None 1015 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/12/2009 12:24:51 AM EvntAgnt None 1003 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:24:48 AM LoadPerf None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:24:48 AM LoadPerf None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:24:48 AM LoadPerf None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:24:47 AM LoadPerf None 1001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:24:47 AM LoadPerf None 1001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:24:47 AM LoadPerf None 1001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:21:10 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:21:05 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:21:03 AM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:21:03 AM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:21:01 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:20:58 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:19:15 AM Browser Defender Update Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 12/12/2009 12:19:12 AM pctsSvc.exe None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:16:01 AM crypt32 None 2 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:16:01 AM crypt32 None 7 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:13:16 AM Browser Defender Update Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/12/2009 12:11:29 AM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:58:25 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:58:14 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:58:14 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:58:13 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:58:10 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:58:05 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:45:42 PM LoadPerf None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:45:41 PM LoadPerf None 1001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:41:13 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:41:10 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:41:10 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:41:10 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:41:07 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:41:02 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:36:22 PM LoadPerf None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:36:22 PM LoadPerf None 1001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:36:08 PM MsiInstaller None 11707 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/11/2009 11:34:05 PM WinMgmt None 5603 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/11/2009 11:34:05 PM WinMgmt None 5603 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:33:52 PM Media Center Receiver None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:33:52 PM Media Center Scheduler None 3 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:33:50 PM MsiInstaller None 11728 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/11/2009 11:32:33 PM MsiInstaller None 1001 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/11/2009 11:32:33 PM MsiInstaller None 1004 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:31:50 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:31:36 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:31:34 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:31:32 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:31:23 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:31:09 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/11/2009 11:20:18 PM WinMgmt None 63 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:00:43 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:00:38 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:00:37 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:00:37 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:00:33 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 11:00:25 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:50:22 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:50:19 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:50:19 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:50:18 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:49:58 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:49:56 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:39:40 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:38:15 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:38:15 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:38:15 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:38:15 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:38:12 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 10:38:09 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 9:25:58 PM NIS None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 9:25:57 PM NIS None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 9:21:57 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 9:21:04 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 9:21:04 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 9:21:03 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 9:21:02 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 9:18:35 PM NAV None 37 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 9:18:34 PM NAV None 36 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 12/11/2009 8:51:43 PM Application Error (100) 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:44:33 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:43:33 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:43:33 PM NAV None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:43:33 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:43:32 PM NAV None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:43:31 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:43:30 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:31:14 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:30:08 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:30:00 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:30:00 PM NAV None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:30:00 PM NAV None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:29:59 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:29:57 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:24:48 PM crypt32 None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:24:48 PM crypt32 None 4 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:24:48 PM crypt32 None 2 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/11/2009 8:24:48 PM crypt32 None 7 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/10/2009 11:51:38 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/10/2009 11:51:07 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/10/2009 11:51:01 PM NAV None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/10/2009 11:51:01 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/10/2009 11:51:01 PM NAV None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/10/2009 11:51:00 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/10/2009 11:50:58 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/7/2009 12:53:08 AM Outlook None 29 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/6/2009 4:08:45 AM LoadPerf None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 12/6/2009 4:08:45 AM LoadPerf None 2002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/4/2009 3:22:45 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/4/2009 3:22:19 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/4/2009 3:22:16 PM NAV None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/4/2009 3:22:15 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/4/2009 3:22:15 PM NAV None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/4/2009 3:22:14 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/4/2009 3:22:12 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 12/4/2009 3:20:28 PM NAV None 36 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/28/2009 4:25:15 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/28/2009 4:24:53 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/28/2009 4:24:49 PM NAV None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/28/2009 4:24:49 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/28/2009 4:24:49 PM NAV None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/28/2009 4:24:48 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/28/2009 4:24:46 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/27/2009 11:53:13 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/27/2009 11:52:50 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/27/2009 11:52:48 PM NAV None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/27/2009 11:52:48 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/27/2009 11:52:47 PM NAV None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/27/2009 11:52:47 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/27/2009 11:52:45 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/27/2009 8:48:51 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/23/2009 5:52:49 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/23/2009 5:52:21 AM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/23/2009 5:52:19 AM NAV None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/23/2009 5:52:19 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/23/2009 5:52:19 AM NAV None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/23/2009 5:52:18 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/23/2009 5:52:16 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/20/2009 7:04:31 PM crypt32 None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/20/2009 7:04:31 PM crypt32 None 7 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:36:53 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:36:15 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:36:13 PM NAV None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:36:13 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:36:12 PM NAV None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:36:09 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:36:06 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:23:43 PM HHCTRL None 1904 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:17:37 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:17:15 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:17:15 PM NAV None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:17:15 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:17:14 PM NAV None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:17:13 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:17:11 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:12:10 PM NAV None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:12:10 PM NAV None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:11:29 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:11:15 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:10:58 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:10:57 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 10:10:56 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 9:48:43 PM NAV None 35 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 9:48:43 PM NAV None 34 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 9:19:50 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 9:09:15 PM LoadPerf None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 9:09:15 PM LoadPerf None 3001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 11/19/2009 9:09:15 PM LoadPerf None 2006 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 9:09:12 PM LoadPerf None 3011 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 9:09:12 PM LoadPerf None 3001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 9:08:14 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 9:05:51 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 9:04:31 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 9:04:20 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 9:04:16 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 9:04:15 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 9:04:14 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:56:00 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:55:48 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:55:31 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:55:24 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:54:29 PM Application Error (100) 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:54:26 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 8:54:11 PM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:53:33 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:53:27 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:53:18 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:53:10 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 8:52:48 PM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:52:37 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:52:26 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:52:25 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:52:17 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:52:01 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:51:38 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:51:24 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:50:41 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:50:17 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:49:51 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:49:41 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:48:44 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:48:12 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:45:55 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:45:32 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:37:30 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:37:27 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:37:26 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 8:37:21 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 8:36:52 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 8:36:41 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 8:36:40 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 8:36:38 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 8:00:17 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 7:59:55 PM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:55:02 PM Application Error (100) 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:54:56 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:49:27 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:44:56 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:44:03 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:44:01 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:44:01 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 7:43:44 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 7:43:28 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 7:43:17 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 7:43:15 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 7:43:13 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:15:44 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:12:48 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:12:02 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:11:39 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 7:01:31 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:58:32 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:58:32 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:58:30 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:58:30 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 6:58:15 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 6:58:00 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 6:57:46 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 6:57:45 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 6:57:43 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:56:36 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 6:54:39 PM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:52:57 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:30:51 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:30:42 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:30:33 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:28:07 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:28:04 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:28:03 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:22:15 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:22:13 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 6:21:55 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 6:21:27 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 6:21:14 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 6:21:12 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 6:21:10 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 6:15:44 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:49:19 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:46:07 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 5:45:46 PM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:45:21 PM Application Error (100) 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:45:21 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 5:44:52 PM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:44:36 PM Application Error (100) 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:42:21 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:40:01 PM Application Error (100) 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:39:58 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 5:37:35 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 5:36:53 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 5:36:44 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 5:36:43 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/19/2009 5:36:41 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:28:52 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:18:27 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:17:59 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:10:41 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:01:48 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 5:01:48 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 4:52:19 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 4:51:47 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 12:03:44 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/19/2009 12:03:20 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 4:57:40 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/18/2009 3:45:01 AM Winlogon None 1002 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 3:44:55 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 3:31:14 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 3:14:20 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 1:29:31 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 1:07:32 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 12:55:50 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 12:39:32 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 12:32:07 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 12:31:50 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 12:29:02 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 12:28:45 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 12:28:20 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 12:26:45 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 12:26:26 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/18/2009 12:18:15 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/17/2009 11:10:54 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/17/2009 10:58:04 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/17/2009 8:02:05 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/17/2009 7:34:10 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/17/2009 6:27:36 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/17/2009 4:33:38 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/17/2009 3:40:57 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/17/2009 3:10:49 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/17/2009 3:10:14 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/17/2009 3:09:33 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/17/2009 3:09:24 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/17/2009 3:09:23 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/17/2009 3:09:22 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/17/2009 12:45:22 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 2:58:33 PM Application Error (100) 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 2:58:26 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 2:00:13 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 1:59:16 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 1:57:11 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 1:57:05 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 1:57:01 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 1:56:56 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 1:56:50 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 1:55:35 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 1:55:29 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 1:55:18 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/16/2009 1:45:57 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/16/2009 1:44:57 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/16/2009 1:44:51 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/16/2009 1:44:50 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/16/2009 1:44:49 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Warning 11/16/2009 9:14:04 AM Userenv None 1524 Owner YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 2:55:56 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/16/2009 2:54:09 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/15/2009 2:21:26 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/15/2009 2:21:09 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/15/2009 2:20:55 AM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/15/2009 2:20:52 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/15/2009 2:20:49 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/14/2009 3:00:35 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/14/2009 2:46:01 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/14/2009 2:45:58 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/14/2009 2:45:00 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/14/2009 4:42:00 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/14/2009 12:22:05 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/13/2009 8:55:12 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/13/2009 8:01:02 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/13/2009 7:54:04 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/13/2009 7:34:29 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/13/2009 7:07:25 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/13/2009 12:31:40 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/13/2009 12:31:09 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/13/2009 12:30:50 AM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/13/2009 12:30:48 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/13/2009 12:30:46 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/12/2009 2:35:53 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/12/2009 2:35:10 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/12/2009 2:34:58 AM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/12/2009 2:34:56 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/12/2009 2:34:53 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/11/2009 9:39:36 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/11/2009 9:38:00 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/11/2009 7:58:07 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/11/2009 8:01:26 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/11/2009 7:49:38 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/11/2009 7:45:01 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/11/2009 7:40:09 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/11/2009 7:13:27 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/11/2009 7:04:40 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/11/2009 7:04:11 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/11/2009 7:03:59 AM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/11/2009 7:03:57 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/11/2009 7:03:56 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/10/2009 7:43:45 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/10/2009 7:43:25 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/10/2009 7:43:12 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/10/2009 7:43:10 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/10/2009 7:43:09 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/10/2009 1:48:49 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/10/2009 1:32:06 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/10/2009 1:26:24 AM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/10/2009 1:25:55 AM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/10/2009 1:25:41 AM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/10/2009 1:25:40 AM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/10/2009 1:25:39 AM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/10/2009 12:26:59 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/10/2009 12:19:45 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/10/2009 12:19:29 AM Application Error None 1001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/10/2009 12:18:51 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 6:20:58 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 6:20:52 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 6:20:38 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 3:31:23 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 3:30:36 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 3:30:29 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 3:30:27 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 3:30:26 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 3:22:47 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 3:22:22 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 3:22:03 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 3:21:58 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 3:21:53 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 3:16:45 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 3:16:38 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 3:16:27 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 2:34:41 PM Application Error (100) 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 2:34:33 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 2:33:29 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 2:32:58 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 2:24:04 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 2:23:17 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 2:22:28 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 2:21:07 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 2:20:53 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 2:20:13 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 2:19:57 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 2:14:01 PM SecurityCenter None 1801 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 2:12:53 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 2:12:33 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 2:12:26 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 2:12:16 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 2:12:15 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/9/2009 2:12:13 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 1:27:22 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/9/2009 5:14:49 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/8/2009 3:33:06 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/8/2009 3:33:05 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/8/2009 3:27:55 PM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/8/2009 1:40:41 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/8/2009 1:40:24 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/8/2009 1:40:17 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/8/2009 1:40:08 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/8/2009 1:40:06 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/8/2009 1:40:05 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/8/2009 9:10:22 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/8/2009 6:08:10 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/7/2009 3:28:51 PM LoadPerf None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/7/2009 3:28:50 PM LoadPerf None 1001 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/7/2009 3:24:48 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/7/2009 3:24:21 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/7/2009 3:24:14 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/7/2009 3:24:04 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/7/2009 3:24:03 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/7/2009 3:24:01 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/6/2009 3:31:09 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/5/2009 1:53:18 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/5/2009 1:45:16 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/4/2009 8:51:16 PM crypt32 None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/4/2009 8:51:16 PM crypt32 None 4 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/4/2009 8:51:16 PM crypt32 None 2 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 11/4/2009 8:51:16 PM crypt32 None 7 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/4/2009 12:53:04 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/4/2009 12:50:37 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Error 11/1/2009 3:41:00 AM Application Error None 1000 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/30/2009 12:50:38 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/30/2009 12:49:44 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/30/2009 12:49:41 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/30/2009 12:49:36 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/30/2009 12:49:36 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/30/2009 12:49:34 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/29/2009 1:50:47 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/29/2009 1:50:21 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/29/2009 1:50:20 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/29/2009 1:50:14 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/29/2009 1:50:12 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/29/2009 1:50:11 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/28/2009 1:01:48 PM iPod Service None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/28/2009 1:01:33 PM SecurityCenter None 1800 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/28/2009 1:01:30 PM RegSrvc None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/28/2009 1:01:24 PM McLogEvent None 5000 SYSTEM YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/28/2009 1:01:23 PM Bonjour Service None 1 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949
Information 10/28/2009 1:01:22 PM EvtEng None 0 N/A YOUR-46CDB6B949


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go to the following link and run TDSSKiller:

http://support.kaspersky.com/viruses/solutions?qid=208280684

Please post the log back here.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

*Here it is:*

22:11:10:062 0912 TDSS rootkit removing tool 2.3.0.0 May 12 2010 18:11:17
22:11:10:062 0912 ================================================================================
22:11:10:062 0912 SystemInfo:
22:11:10:062 0912 OS Version: 5.1.2600 ServicePack: 3.0
22:11:10:062 0912 Product type: Workstation
22:11:10:062 0912 ComputerName: YOUR-46CDB6B949
22:11:10:062 0912 UserName: Owner
22:11:10:062 0912 Windows directory: C:\WINDOWS
22:11:10:062 0912 Processor architecture: Intel x86
22:11:10:062 0912 Number of processors: 2
22:11:10:062 0912 Page size: 0x1000
22:11:10:062 0912 Boot type: Normal boot
22:11:10:062 0912 ================================================================================
22:11:10:125 0912 UnloadDriverW: NtUnloadDriver error 2
22:11:10:125 0912 ForceUnloadDriverW: UnloadDriverW(klmd23) error 2
22:11:10:328 0912 wfopen_ex: Trying to open file C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system
22:11:10:328 0912 wfopen_ex: MyNtCreateFileW error 32 (C0000043)
22:11:10:328 0912 wfopen_ex: Trying to KLMD file open
22:11:10:328 0912 wfopen_ex: File opened ok (Flags 2)
22:11:10:328 0912 wfopen_ex: Trying to open file C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software
22:11:10:328 0912 wfopen_ex: MyNtCreateFileW error 32 (C0000043)
22:11:10:328 0912 wfopen_ex: Trying to KLMD file open
22:11:10:328 0912 wfopen_ex: File opened ok (Flags 2)
22:11:10:328 0912 KLAVA engine initialized
22:11:10:734 0912 Initialize success
22:11:10:734 0912 
22:11:10:734 0912 Scanning Services ...
22:11:10:921 0912 Raw services enum returned 366 services
22:11:10:953 0912 
22:11:10:953 0912 Scanning Drivers ...
22:11:11:109 0912 abp480n5 (6abb91494fe6c59089b9336452ab2ea3) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ABP480N5.SYS
22:11:11:156 0912 ACPI (8fd99680a539792a30e97944fdaecf17) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys
22:11:11:171 0912 ACPIEC (9859c0f6936e723e4892d7141b1327d5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ACPIEC.sys
22:11:11:250 0912 adpu160m (9a11864873da202c996558b2106b0bbc) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\adpu160m.sys
22:11:11:312 0912 aec (8bed39e3c35d6a489438b8141717a557) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys
22:11:11:390 0912 AegisP (12dafd934641dcf61e446313bc261ec2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys
22:11:11:453 0912 AFD (7e775010ef291da96ad17ca4b17137d7) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys
22:11:11:468 0912 agp440 (08fd04aa961bdc77fb983f328334e3d7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys
22:11:11:484 0912 agpCPQ (03a7e0922acfe1b07d5db2eeb0773063) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\agpCPQ.sys
22:11:11:484 0912 Aha154x (c23ea9b5f46c7f7910db3eab648ff013) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\aha154x.sys
22:11:11:500 0912 aic78u2 (19dd0fb48b0c18892f70e2e7d61a1529) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\aic78u2.sys
22:11:11:515 0912 aic78xx (b7fe594a7468aa0132deb03fb8e34326) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\aic78xx.sys
22:11:11:531 0912 AliIde (1140ab9938809700b46bb88e46d72a96) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys
22:11:11:562 0912 alim1541 (cb08aed0de2dd889a8a820cd8082d83c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\alim1541.sys
22:11:11:562 0912 amdagp (95b4fb835e28aa1336ceeb07fd5b9398) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\amdagp.sys
22:11:11:578 0912 amsint (79f5add8d24bd6893f2903a3e2f3fad6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\amsint.sys
22:11:11:609 0912 Arp1394 (b5b8a80875c1dededa8b02765642c32f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys
22:11:11:625 0912 asc (62d318e9a0c8fc9b780008e724283707) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asc.sys
22:11:11:640 0912 asc3350p (69eb0cc7714b32896ccbfd5edcbea447) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asc3350p.sys
22:11:11:640 0912 asc3550 (5d8de112aa0254b907861e9e9c31d597) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asc3550.sys
22:11:11:687 0912 AsyncMac (b153affac761e7f5fcfa822b9c4e97bc) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys
22:11:11:703 0912 atapi (9f3a2f5aa6875c72bf062c712cfa2674) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys
22:11:11:734 0912 Atmarpc (9916c1225104ba14794209cfa8012159) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys
22:11:11:781 0912 audstub (d9f724aa26c010a217c97606b160ed68) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys
22:11:11:796 0912 Beep (da1f27d85e0d1525f6621372e7b685e9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Beep.sys
22:11:12:015 0912 BHDrvx86 (8e309fc0c10d931b4aaef722cee8c394) C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx86.sys
22:11:12:140 0912 cbidf (90a673fc8e12a79afbed2576f6a7aaf9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cbidf2k.sys
22:11:12:156 0912 cbidf2k (90a673fc8e12a79afbed2576f6a7aaf9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys
22:11:12:250 0912 ccHP (e941e709847fa00e0dd6d58d2b8fb5e1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\ccHPx86.sys
22:11:12:265 0912 cd20xrnt (f3ec03299634490e97bbce94cd2954c7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cd20xrnt.sys
22:11:12:312 0912 Cdaudio (c1b486a7658353d33a10cc15211a873b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdaudio.sys
22:11:12:328 0912 Cdfs (c885b02847f5d2fd45a24e219ed93b32) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdfs.sys
22:11:12:390 0912 Cdr4_xp (2552670e5fbcfdb540eeb426af39704d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdr4_xp.sys
22:11:12:406 0912 Cdralw2k (b761b10d6a541be69ea448a8429d30b0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Cdralw2k.sys
22:11:12:421 0912 Cdrom (1f4260cc5b42272d71f79e570a27a4fe) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys
22:11:12:453 0912 CmBatt (0f6c187d38d98f8df904589a5f94d411) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys
22:11:12:468 0912 CmdIde (e5dcb56c533014ecbc556a8357c929d5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys
22:11:12:468 0912 Compbatt (6e4c9f21f0fae8940661144f41b13203) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys
22:11:12:484 0912 Cpqarray (3ee529119eed34cd212a215e8c40d4b6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\cpqarray.sys
22:11:12:500 0912 dac2w2k (e550e7418984b65a78299d248f0a7f36) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\dac2w2k.sys
22:11:12:515 0912 dac960nt (683789caa3864eb46125ae86ff677d34) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\dac960nt.sys
22:11:12:531 0912 Disk (044452051f3e02e7963599fc8f4f3e25) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys
22:11:12:593 0912 dmboot (d992fe1274bde0f84ad826acae022a41) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys
22:11:12:687 0912 dmio (7c824cf7bbde77d95c08005717a95f6f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys
22:11:12:703 0912 dmload (e9317282a63ca4d188c0df5e09c6ac5f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys
22:11:12:765 0912 DMusic (8a208dfcf89792a484e76c40e5f50b45) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DMusic.sys
22:11:12:781 0912 dpti2o (40f3b93b4e5b0126f2f5c0a7a5e22660) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\dpti2o.sys
22:11:12:843 0912 drmkaud (8f5fcff8e8848afac920905fbd9d33c8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
22:11:12:968 0912 eeCtrl (96bcd90ed9235a21629effde5e941fb1) C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\eeCtrl.sys
22:11:13:015 0912 Fastfat (38d332a6d56af32635675f132548343e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fastfat.sys
22:11:13:062 0912 Fdc (92cdd60b6730b9f50f6a1a0c1f8cdc81) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fdc.sys
22:11:13:078 0912 Fips (d45926117eb9fa946a6af572fbe1caa3) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fips.sys
22:11:13:093 0912 Flpydisk (9d27e7b80bfcdf1cdd9b555862d5e7f0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Flpydisk.sys
22:11:13:140 0912 FltMgr (b2cf4b0786f8212cb92ed2b50c6db6b0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys
22:11:13:171 0912 Fs_Rec (3e1e2bd4f39b0e2b7dc4f4d2bcc2779a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Fs_Rec.sys
22:11:13:187 0912 Ftdisk (6ac26732762483366c3969c9e4d2259d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys
22:11:13:234 0912 GEARAspiWDM (8182ff89c65e4d38b2de4bb0fb18564e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
22:11:13:296 0912 Gpc (0a02c63c8b144bd8c86b103dee7c86a2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys
22:11:13:359 0912 HDAudBus (573c7d0a32852b48f3058cfd8026f511) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys
22:11:13:406 0912 HidUsb (ccf82c5ec8a7326c3066de870c06daf1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys
22:11:13:406 0912 hpn (b028377dea0546a5fcfba928a8aefae0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hpn.sys
22:11:13:500 0912 HTTP (f80a415ef82cd06ffaf0d971528ead38) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\HTTP.sys
22:11:13:515 0912 i2omgmt (9368670bd426ebea5e8b18a62416ec28) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\i2omgmt.sys
22:11:13:531 0912 i2omp (f10863bf1ccc290babd1a09188ae49e0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i2omp.sys
22:11:13:546 0912 i8042prt (4a0b06aa8943c1e332520f7440c0aa30) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys
22:11:13:656 0912 ialm (0f0194c4b635c10c3f785e4fee52d641) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys
22:11:13:765 0912 iaStor (309c4d86d989fb1fcf64bd30dc81c51b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\IASTOR.SYS
22:11:13:984 0912 IDSxpx86 (6e42876010256ee5119baf0838574e0c) C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\IPSDefs\20100422.002\IDSxpx86.sys
22:11:14:031 0912 Imapi (083a052659f5310dd8b6a6cb05edcf8e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys
22:11:14:046 0912 ini910u (4a40e045faee58631fd8d91afc620719) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ini910u.sys
22:11:14:046 0912 IntelIde (b5466a9250342a7aa0cd1fba13420678) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys
22:11:14:078 0912 intelppm (8c953733d8f36eb2133f5bb58808b66b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys
22:11:14:125 0912 Ip6Fw (3bb22519a194418d5fec05d800a19ad0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys
22:11:14:140 0912 IpFilterDriver (731f22ba402ee4b62748adaf6363c182) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys
22:11:14:171 0912 IpInIp (b87ab476dcf76e72010632b5550955f5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys
22:11:14:203 0912 IpNat (cc748ea12c6effde940ee98098bf96bb) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys
22:11:14:234 0912 IPSec (23c74d75e36e7158768dd63d92789a91) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys
22:11:14:296 0912 IRENUM (c93c9ff7b04d772627a3646d89f7bf89) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys
22:11:14:328 0912 isapnp (05a299ec56e52649b1cf2fc52d20f2d7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys
22:11:14:343 0912 Kbdclass (463c1ec80cd17420a542b7f36a36f128) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys
22:11:14:359 0912 kbdhid (9ef487a186dea361aa06913a75b3fa99) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys
22:11:14:421 0912 kmixer (692bcf44383d056aed41b045a323d378) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
22:11:14:468 0912 KSecDD (b467646c54cc746128904e1654c750c1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\KSecDD.sys
22:11:14:515 0912 MHNDRV (7f2f1d2815a6449d346fcccbc569fbd6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mhndrv.sys
22:11:14:515 0912 mnmdd (4ae068242760a1fb6e1a44bf4e16afa6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys
22:11:14:562 0912 Modem (dfcbad3cec1c5f964962ae10e0bcc8e1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Modem.sys
22:11:14:578 0912 Mouclass (35c9e97194c8cfb8430125f8dbc34d04) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys
22:11:14:593 0912 mouhid (b1c303e17fb9d46e87a98e4ba6769685) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys
22:11:14:593 0912 MountMgr (a80b9a0bad1b73637dbcbba7df72d3fd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MountMgr.sys
22:11:14:609 0912 mraid35x (3f4bb95e5a44f3be34824e8e7caf0737) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mraid35x.sys
22:11:14:625 0912 MRxDAV (11d42bb6206f33fbb3ba0288d3ef81bd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys
22:11:14:703 0912 MRxSmb (60ae98742484e7ab80c3c1450e708148) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys
22:11:14:718 0912 Msfs (c941ea2454ba8350021d774daf0f1027) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msfs.sys
22:11:14:750 0912 MSKSSRV (d1575e71568f4d9e14ca56b7b0453bf1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys
22:11:14:781 0912 MSPCLOCK (325bb26842fc7ccc1fcce2c457317f3e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys
22:11:14:796 0912 MSPQM (bad59648ba099da4a17680b39730cb3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys
22:11:14:843 0912 mssmbios (af5f4f3f14a8ea2c26de30f7a1e17136) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys
22:11:14:859 0912 Mup (2f625d11385b1a94360bfc70aaefdee1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Mup.sys
22:11:15:062 0912 NAVENG (7eea0e2634fde3c645c9a6d424825261) C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\VirusDefs\20100501.018\NAVENG.SYS
22:11:15:156 0912 NAVEX15 (83c4db2927a4e871cbf2078b6eed1beb) C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\VirusDefs\20100501.018\NAVEX15.SYS
22:11:15:250 0912 NDIS (1df7f42665c94b825322fae71721130d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDIS.sys
22:11:15:281 0912 NdisTapi (1ab3d00c991ab086e69db84b6c0ed78f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys
22:11:15:296 0912 Ndisuio (f927a4434c5028758a842943ef1a3849) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys
22:11:15:296 0912 NdisWan (edc1531a49c80614b2cfda43ca8659ab) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys
22:11:15:343 0912 NDProxy (6215023940cfd3702b46abc304e1d45a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NDProxy.sys
22:11:15:437 0912 NetBIOS (5d81cf9a2f1a3a756b66cf684911cdf0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys
22:11:15:468 0912 NetBT (74b2b2f5bea5e9a3dc021d685551bd3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys
22:11:15:500 0912 NIC1394 (e9e47cfb2d461fa0fc75b7a74c6383ea) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys
22:11:15:500 0912 Npfs (3182d64ae053d6fb034f44b6def8034a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Npfs.sys
22:11:15:546 0912 Ntfs (78a08dd6a8d65e697c18e1db01c5cdca) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ntfs.sys
22:11:15:593 0912 Null (73c1e1f395918bc2c6dd67af7591a3ad) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Null.sys
22:11:15:625 0912 NwlnkFlt (b305f3fad35083837ef46a0bbce2fc57) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys
22:11:15:640 0912 NwlnkFwd (c99b3415198d1aab7227f2c88fd664b9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys
22:11:15:656 0912 ohci1394 (ca33832df41afb202ee7aeb05145922f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys
22:11:15:703 0912 Parport (5575faf8f97ce5e713d108c2a58d7c7c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Parport.sys
22:11:15:734 0912 PartMgr (beb3ba25197665d82ec7065b724171c6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\PartMgr.sys
22:11:15:765 0912 ParVdm (70e98b3fd8e963a6a46a2e6247e0bea1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ParVdm.sys
22:11:15:781 0912 PCI (a219903ccf74233761d92bef471a07b1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys
22:11:15:796 0912 PCIIde (ccf5f451bb1a5a2a522a76e670000ff0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys
22:11:15:812 0912 Pcmcia (9e89ef60e9ee05e3f2eef2da7397f1c1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys
22:11:15:859 0912 perc2 (6c14b9c19ba84f73d3a86dba11133101) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\perc2.sys
22:11:15:875 0912 perc2hib (f50f7c27f131afe7beba13e14a3b9416) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\perc2hib.sys
22:11:15:906 0912 PptpMiniport (efeec01b1d3cf84f16ddd24d9d9d8f99) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys
22:11:15:921 0912 PSched (09298ec810b07e5d582cb3a3f9255424) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys
22:11:15:937 0912 Ptilink (80d317bd1c3dbc5d4fe7b1678c60cadd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys
22:11:15:937 0912 PxHelp20 (617accada2e0a0f43ec6030bbac49513) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys
22:11:15:953 0912 ql1080 (0a63fb54039eb5662433caba3b26dba7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ql1080.sys
22:11:15:968 0912 Ql10wnt (6503449e1d43a0ff0201ad5cb1b8c706) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ql10wnt.sys
22:11:15:984 0912 ql12160 (156ed0ef20c15114ca097a34a30d8a01) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ql12160.sys
22:11:16:000 0912 ql1240 (70f016bebde6d29e864c1230a07cc5e6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ql1240.sys
22:11:16:000 0912 ql1280 (907f0aeea6bc451011611e732bd31fcf) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ql1280.sys
22:11:16:015 0912 RasAcd (fe0d99d6f31e4fad8159f690d68ded9c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys
22:11:16:046 0912 Rasl2tp (11b4a627bc9614b885c4969bfa5ff8a6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys
22:11:16:062 0912 RasPppoe (5bc962f2654137c9909c3d4603587dee) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys
22:11:16:062 0912 Raspti (fdbb1d60066fcfbb7452fd8f9829b242) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys
22:11:16:093 0912 Rdbss (7ad224ad1a1437fe28d89cf22b17780a) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys
22:11:16:109 0912 RDPCDD (4912d5b403614ce99c28420f75353332) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys
22:11:16:125 0912 rdpdr (15cabd0f7c00c47c70124907916af3f1) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys
22:11:16:171 0912 RDPWD (6728e45b66f93c08f11de2e316fc70dd) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RDPWD.sys
22:11:16:203 0912 redbook (f828dd7e1419b6653894a8f97a0094c5) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys
22:11:16:250 0912 s24trans (2e4e912ce95f5ef4d4a5079f6ce367fc) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\s24trans.sys
22:11:16:281 0912 sdbus (8d04819a3ce51b9eb47e5689b44d43c4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys
22:11:16:312 0912 Secdrv (90a3935d05b494a5a39d37e71f09a677) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys
22:11:16:343 0912 Serial (cca207a8896d4c6a0c9ce29a4ae411a7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Serial.sys
22:11:16:406 0912 Sfloppy (8e6b8c671615d126fdc553d1e2de5562) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Sfloppy.sys
22:11:16:484 0912 sisagp (6b33d0ebd30db32e27d1d78fe946a754) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sisagp.sys
22:11:16:578 0912 smserial (78da3038965de2b3834303dfb0578326) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\smserial.sys
22:11:16:593 0912 Sparrow (83c0f71f86d3bdaf915685f3d568b20e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sparrow.sys
22:11:16:656 0912 splitter (ab8b92451ecb048a4d1de7c3ffcb4a9f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
22:11:16:703 0912 sr (76bb022c2fb6902fd5bdd4f78fc13a5d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys
22:11:16:781 0912 SRTSP (ec5c3c6260f4019b03dfaa03ec8cbf6a) C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SRTSP.SYS
22:11:16:812 0912 SRTSPX (55d5c37ed41231e3ac2063d16df50840) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SRTSPX.SYS
22:11:16:859 0912 Srv (3bb03f2ba89d2be417206c373d2af17c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys
22:11:16:906 0912 ssfs0bbc (a3cc244f1e043c2b7ae32899ff99a0a0) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ssfs0bbc.sys
22:11:16:937 0912 sshrmd (e041026dafa17af2610afc4da8f4ea14) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sshrmd.sys
22:11:16:937 0912 ssidrv (5a40b485825cc31b3a49bb4701b30d35) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ssidrv.sys
22:11:17:046 0912 STHDA (3b24ada55d3bdfdc0e6679d15fa668d8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sthda.sys
22:11:17:109 0912 swenum (3941d127aef12e93addf6fe6ee027e0f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys
22:11:17:171 0912 swmidi (8ce882bcc6cf8a62f2b2323d95cb3d01) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
22:11:17:203 0912 symc810 (1ff3217614018630d0a6758630fc698c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\symc810.sys
22:11:17:218 0912 symc8xx (070e001d95cf725186ef8b20335f933c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\symc8xx.sys
22:11:17:312 0912 SymDS (56890bf9d9204b93042089d4b45ae671) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMDS.SYS
22:11:17:375 0912 SymEFA (9efc1085c6bdff31cc6f16401111edd2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMEFA.SYS
22:11:17:437 0912 SymEvent (961b48b86f94d4cc8ceb483f8aa89374) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS
22:11:17:484 0912 SymIRON (0a18c5c7eb607219d1976ba488e2b1b7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\Ironx86.SYS
22:11:17:531 0912 SYMTDI (2d60a37fee3d6f763cd3cf4509dcdd43) C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMTDI.SYS
22:11:17:546 0912 sym_hi (80ac1c4abbe2df3b738bf15517a51f2c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sym_hi.sys
22:11:17:562 0912 sym_u3 (bf4fab949a382a8e105f46ebb4937058) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\sym_u3.sys
22:11:17:625 0912 SynTP (eb363ddfbe8b6d51003ccab29d93d744) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys
22:11:17:640 0912 sysaudio (8b83f3ed0f1688b4958f77cd6d2bf290) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys
22:11:17:671 0912 Tcpip (9aefa14bd6b182d61e3119fa5f436d3d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys
22:11:17:718 0912 TDPIPE (6471a66807f5e104e4885f5b67349397) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDPIPE.sys
22:11:17:734 0912 TDTCP (c56b6d0402371cf3700eb322ef3aaf61) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDTCP.sys
22:11:17:765 0912 TermDD (88155247177638048422893737429d9e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys
22:11:17:828 0912 tifm21 (9179e07503630d6fb2e4162ff0196191) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tifm21.sys
22:11:17:890 0912 TosIde (f2790f6af01321b172aa62f8e1e187d9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\toside.sys
22:11:17:921 0912 Udfs (5787b80c2e3c5e2f56c2a233d91fa2c9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Udfs.sys
22:11:17:937 0912 ultra (1b698a51cd528d8da4ffaed66dfc51b9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ultra.sys
22:11:18:015 0912 Update (402ddc88356b1bac0ee3dd1580c76a31) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\update.sys
22:11:18:062 0912 USBAAPL (1df89c499bf45d878b87ebd4421d462d) C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys
22:11:18:078 0912 usbaudio (e919708db44ed8543a7c017953148330) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys
22:11:18:125 0912 usbccgp (173f317ce0db8e21322e71b7e60a27e8) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys
22:11:18:156 0912 usbehci (65dcf09d0e37d4c6b11b5b0b76d470a7) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys
22:11:18:171 0912 usbhub (1ab3cdde553b6e064d2e754efe20285c) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys
22:11:18:203 0912 usbscan (a0b8cf9deb1184fbdd20784a58fa75d4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys
22:11:18:234 0912 usbstor (a32426d9b14a089eaa1d922e0c5801a9) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS
22:11:18:265 0912 usbuhci (26496f9dee2d787fc3e61ad54821ffe6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys
22:11:18:281 0912 VgaSave (0d3a8fafceacd8b7625cd549757a7df1) C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys
22:11:18:328 0912 viaagp (754292ce5848b3738281b4f3607eaef4) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaagp.sys
22:11:18:343 0912 ViaIde (3b3efcda263b8ac14fdf9cbdd0791b2e) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys
22:11:18:359 0912 VolSnap (4c8fcb5cc53aab716d810740fe59d025) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\VolSnap.sys
22:11:18:453 0912 w39n51 (b1f126e7e28877106d60e6ff3998d033) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\w39n51.sys
22:11:18:500 0912 Wanarp (e20b95baedb550f32dd489265c1da1f6) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys
22:11:18:546 0912 wanatw (0a716c08cb13c3a8f4f51e882dbf7416) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys
22:11:18:593 0912 wdmaud (6768acf64b18196494413695f0c3a00f) C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys
22:11:18:640 0912 WudfPf (f15feafffbb3644ccc80c5da584e6311) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys
22:11:18:656 0912 WudfRd (28b524262bce6de1f7ef9f510ba3985b) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys
22:11:18:703 0912 yukonwxp (bf0a5f084f95f52bb483803aa2ae38f2) C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\yk51x86.sys
22:11:18:703 0912 
22:11:18:703 0912 Completed
22:11:18:703 0912 
22:11:18:703 0912 Results:
22:11:18:703 0912 Registry objects infected / cured / cured on reboot: 0 / 0 / 0
22:11:18:703 0912 File objects infected / cured / cured on reboot: 0 / 0 / 0
22:11:18:703 0912 
22:11:18:703 0912 fclose_ex: Trying to close file C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system
22:11:18:703 0912 fclose_ex: Trying to close file C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software
22:11:18:718 0912 KLMD(ARK) unloaded successfully


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Download *OTS.exe * to your Desktop. 

Close any open browsers.
If your Real protection or Antivirus interferes with OTS, allow it to run.
Double-click on *OTS.exe* to start the program.
In *Additional Scans *section put a check in Disabled MS Config Items and EventViewer logs
Now click the *Run Scan *button on the toolbar.
Let it run unhindered until it finishes.
When the scan is complete Notepad will open with the report file loaded in it.
Save that notepad file.
Use the *Reply* button, scroll down to the attachments section and attach the notepad file here.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Here is the log file from ots.ext, as you requested.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Start *OTS*. Copy/Paste the information in the code box below into the pane where it says *"Paste fix here"* and then click the "Run Fix" button.

The fix should only take a very short time. When the fix is completed a message box will popup telling you that it is finished. Click the OK button and Notepad will open with a log of actions taken during the fix. Post that information back here along with a new HijackThis log please.

```
[Kill All Processes]
[Unregister Dlls]
[Registry - Safe List]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar
YN -> "{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< Internet Explorer ToolBars [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> WebBrowser\\"{472734EA-242A-422B-ADF8-83D1E48CC825}" [HKLM] -> Reg Error: Key error. [Reg Error: Key error.]
< RunServicesOnce [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\] > -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
YN -> "washindex" -> C:\Program Files\Cookie Washer\washidx.exe [C:\Program Files\Cookie Washer\washidx.exe "Owner"]
< Internet Explorer Extensions [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\] > -> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{39FD89BF-D3F1-45b6-BB56-3582CCF489E1}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Key error.]
YN -> CmdMapping\\"{CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}" [HKLM] -> [Reg Error: Value error.]
[Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days]
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
[Files/Folders - Modified Within 30 Days]
NY ->  1 C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp files -> C:\WINDOWS\*.tmp
[Alternate Data Streams]
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 103 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:DFC5A2B2
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 110 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:888AFB86
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 115 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:A8ADE5D8
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 125 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:5C321E34
NY -> @Alternate Data Stream - 147 bytes -> C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\TEMP:661DFA1C
[Empty Temp Folders]
[Start Explorer]
[Reboot]
```


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Pasted and ran the fix you gave me in OTS. When it finished, I clicked *OK* as you instructed, and it booted the machine. When it came back up, notepad was NOT open and there was no log file. (NOTEPAD was not opened before I clicked OK either, so I saw no log file from this OTS "Run Fix"). I did run another HijackThis scan, as you requested. *Below is that log file*: _Let me know if there is a way I can get a log for that OTS run, and what else you need me to do_. _*Thanks*_

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:10:26 PM, on 5/26/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
c:\program files\real\realplayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=PTB&M=MX6931
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1203.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.10.115.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{3CFE3178-27FB-4EA8-A041-F50E669299BE}: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com) - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
--
End of file - 6928 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

*Start *- *Run *- type *cmd *and type in the following. Be sure to put a space between the g and the /:

*ipconfig /flushdns*

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Followed your above instructions, and received the following message:

*Could not flush the DNS Resolver Cashe: Function failed during execution.*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start *- *Run *and type *services.msc* and then click OK.

In the list of services, click *DNS Client*.

Check to see if the *Status *column says *Started *and the *Startup Type* column says *Automatic*.

If it's not showing Started or if the startup type isn't set to Automatic then right-click on DNS Client and then click on Properties.

In the DNS Client Properties dialog box click on the General tab and then click Automatic in the Startup type list.

Click Start then click Apply, and finally click OK.

Reboot the computer and see if you can run the previous command to Flush DNS.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

DNS Client *is* Set to Automatic, but it is *NOT* Started. I right-clicked on it, and clicked on Properties, but the Properties diolog box would *NOT* open. With DNS Client still highlighted, I clicked on the Action drop down, and there was an option to Start. I clicked on Start, and received the following message:

*Could Not Start the DNS Client service on local computer.*
*Error 5: Access is Denied.*

There is only 1 user on this computer, so why don't I have access, and how can I get access*?*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you have the XP installation CD?


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I have *a* Windows XP Home addition installation CD for a Gateway Laptop. Not sure if it came with this Gateway Laptop, because I think this pc is not Home Addition.

If I was able to use Windows Explorer to back up the computer's iTunes and pictures, I probably would have re-installed already.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please right-click on My Computer and select Properties. It should tell you whether it's Home or Pro there. 

I wanted to run the system file checker which should fix corrupt files. That's why I asked about the CD.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Ok .... right clicked on My Computer in Windows Explorer. Clicked on Properties, and the dialog box did open. Under the "General" tab, it reads:

Microsoft Windows XP
Media Center Edition
Version 2002
Service Pack 3

The word "*Home*" doesn't appear anywhere, so i'm guessing it's not the XP Home edition?

The disk I have is
"Microsoft Windows XP Professional"
System Recovery CD/DVD

And just so you know, I really appreciate all the time and thought you are putting into my problem. I've never seen anything like this before. *Thank you*!

Let me know what you want to do next ... and if we can preserve the data on this PC, that would make us very happy.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry for the delay in replying.

OK, so it's Media Center Edition.

Please download to Desktop: DDS by sUBs from one of these locations:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sectools/sUBs/dds
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr
http://www.forospyware.com/sUBs/dds

Double-click DDS.scr to run.

When complete, DDS.txt will open.

Click Yes for Optional Scan.
Save both reports to your desktop.
DDS.txt
Attach.txt

Please post the DDS.txt report in the reply itself and upload the Attach.txt log as an attachment please.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Please, no need to apologize. I'm just gratful that you are working so hard on my problem. I'm beginning to wonder if the problem will ever be solved.

Just a question; is the Recovery Disk that I have compatible with the Windows version that I have installed?

Anyway, here are the text files you requested. _Thanks_

*DDT.TXT*

DDS (Ver_09-09-29.01) - NTFSx86 
Run by Owner at 6:55:17.87 on Sat 06/05/2010
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
uStart Page = hxxp://yahoo.com/
uDefault_Search_URL = 
mSearch Bar = 
uInternet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = hxxp://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=PTB&M=MX6931
uSearchAssistant = about:blank
BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer: {3049c3e9-b461-4bc5-8870-4c09146192ca} - c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\real\realplayer\browserrecordplugin\ie\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
TB: MSN Toolbar: {1e61ed7c-7cb8-49d6-b9e9-ab4c880c8414} - c:\program files\msn\toolbar\3.0.1203.0\msneshellx.dll
TB: Norton Toolbar: {7febefe3-6b19-4349-98d2-ffb09d4b49ca} - c:\program files\norton internet security\engine\17.6.0.32\coIEPlg.dll
uRun: [igndlm.exe] c:\program files\download manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
uRun: [Google Update] "c:\documents and settings\owner.your-46cdb6b949\local settings\application data\google\update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
mRun: [TkBellExe] "c:\program files\common files\real\update_ob\realsched.exe" -osboot
mRun: [QuickTime Task] "c:\program files\quicktime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
mRun: [ISUSScheduler] "c:\program files\common files\installshield\updateservice\issch.exe" -start
mRun: [ISUSPM Startup] c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe -startup
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
IE: {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE}
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
IE: {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - {48E73304-E1D6-4330-914C-F5F514E3486C} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office12\ONBttnIE.dll
IE: {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - {FF059E31-CC5A-4E2E-BF3B-96E929D65503} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} - hxxp://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} - hxxp://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.10.115.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_16-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_02-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0016-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_16-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_16-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - hxxp://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
Handler: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
SEH: Groove GFS Stub Execution Hook: {b5a7f190-dda6-4420-b3ba-52453494e6cd} - c:\progra~1\micros~2\office12\GRA8E1~1.DLL
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============

=============== Created Last 30 ================
2010-05-12 22:03 --d----- C:\puppy20604p
2010-05-11 21:26 256,512 a------- c:\windows\PEV.exe
2010-05-11 21:26 161,792 a------- c:\windows\SWREG.exe
2010-05-11 21:26 98,816 a------- c:\windows\sed.exe
2010-05-11 21:26 77,312 a------- c:\windows\MBR.exe
2010-05-11 21:26 --d----- C:\combofix
2010-05-10 17:39 --d----- C:\Puppy
==================== Find3M ====================
2010-03-18 15:06 60,132 a---h--- c:\windows\system32\mlfcache.dat
2010-02-10 00:11 3,070 a------- c:\program files\FTeditor.txt
============= FINISH: 6:55:36.50 ===============


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't think it's compatible.

Are you at all familiar with the registry?


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I'm a bit familiar with the registry, but not really much.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *regedit *and click OK to open the registry editor.

Then navigate to the following key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\*Winlogon*

To do that, click on the + that you see to the left of each branch on the left-hand side.

When you get to Winlogon, just hightlight it and then in the right-hand pane, scroll down to where it says "Shell". Double-click on Shell and tell me what it says under *Value Data* in the *Edit String* box please. It should say just *explorer.exe* and nothing else. Click on *Cancel *to close the box.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *services.msc* and click OK. Now scroll down the list of services to *Remote Procedure Call* (there are two with similar names but the second one is Remote Procedure Call Locator. We don't want that one, we want the first one which is just Remote Procedure Call. Double-click on it to open it up. Tell me if the *Service status* is *Started *and if the *Startup type* is set to *Automatic *please.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

For *WINLOGON* "*SHELL*", Value Data does say *Explorer.exe* and nothing else.

Under *services.msc*, *Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* is Startup type *Automatic*, however the service status is not* Started*, it is blank in this column.
(*Note:* did not have to double-click on this. "Startup Type" and "Status" are columns on the display. Double-clicking on it did nothing).


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

OK. We may have found the problem. Please do the following to export a registry key for me.

Go to *Start *- *Run *and copy and paste the following:

*regedit /e C:\look.txt "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs"*

You won't see anything happen and it will only take a second. You will find the report it creates at C:\look.txt. Please open it in Notepad and then copy and paste the report here.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

*Here it is ...*

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs]
"Description"="Provides the endpoint mapper and other miscellaneous RPC services."
"DisplayName"="Remote Procedure Call (RPC)"
"ErrorControl"=dword:00000001
"Group"="COM Infrastructure"
"ImagePath"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,00,\
74,00,25,00,5c,00,73,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,73,\
00,76,00,63,00,68,00,6f,00,73,00,74,00,20,00,2d,00,6b,00,20,00,72,00,70,00,\
63,00,73,00,73,00,00,00
"ObjectName"="NT Authority\\NetworkService"
"Start"=dword:00000002
"Type"=dword:00000010
"FailureActions"=hex:00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
00,02,00,00,00,60,ea,00,00
"ServiceSidType"=dword:00000001
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs\Parameters]
"ServiceDll"=hex(2):25,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,52,00,6f,00,6f,\
00,74,00,25,00,5c,00,53,00,79,00,73,00,74,00,65,00,6d,00,33,00,32,00,5c,00,\
72,00,70,00,63,00,73,00,73,00,2e,00,64,00,6c,00,6c,00,00,00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs\Security]
"Security"=hex:01,00,14,80,a8,00,00,00,b4,00,00,00,14,00,00,00,30,00,00,00,02,\
00,1c,00,01,00,00,00,02,80,14,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,01,00,00,\
00,00,02,00,78,00,05,00,00,00,00,00,14,00,8d,00,02,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,\
05,0b,00,00,00,00,00,18,00,ff,01,0f,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,\
20,02,00,00,00,00,18,00,8d,00,02,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,23,\
02,00,00,00,00,14,00,9d,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,04,00,00,00,00,00,\
18,00,9d,00,00,00,01,02,00,00,00,00,00,05,20,00,00,00,21,02,00,00,01,01,00,\
00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00,01,01,00,00,00,00,00,05,12,00,00,00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\RpcSs\Enum]
"0"="Root\\LEGACY_RPCSS\\0000"
"Count"=dword:00000001
"NextInstance"=dword:00000001


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry but I'm not seeing what I was hoping for.

Rather than double-clicking, can you right-click on the Remote Procedure Call (RPC) service and select Properties? That should open up another window where you can see the startup status. The registry value says it's started but it should also say that in the column that you said was blank so that's odd. I was wondering if you can open it up this way, it should show the status as started.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Went back to *START* *RUN* *services.msc* and scrolled down to *Remote Procedure Call*. It still is blank (_not Started_) in the Status Column and it says *Automatic* for the Start Up Type column.

When I Right-Click on this, and click on *Properties* ... nothing happens. The Properties window will not open. Same (_nothing_) when I use the *Action* pull-down menu at the top and click on *Properties*. When I double-click on that line, nothing happens.

Sounds like this is hopeless. Is it*?* Can I NOT re-install windows using the Media Center disk that I have*? * (see post #60).


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

*PS*: When I try to *START* the *Remote Procedure Call* from the *ACTION* pull down, it gives me the following message:

Could Not Start the Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Service on Local Computer. Error 5: Access is denied.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Go to *Start *- *Run *- type *regedit *and click OK to open the registry editor.

Navigate to this Key:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\*RpcSs*

Right-click the *RpcSs *key and choose "Permissions". Under "Group or user names", select your user profile name as administrator.

Below that under "Permissions for Administrators", by "Full Control" put a check by "Allow".

Click "Apply" and "OK".

Then see if you can start the service please.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, what does it say under the Log On As column?


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

The *Log On As* column for *Remote Procedure Call (RPC)* = Network Service.

In the Regististry Editor, in the *Permissions for RpcSS*:

In Administrators (YOUR-46CDB6B949\Administrators) under Permissions for Administrators, *Full Control* & *Read* are both checked under *ALLOW*. (_Seems like a default_).

In Users (YOUR-46CDB6B949\Users) under Permissions for Users, nothing was checked; so I checked *Full Control* & *Read* under *ALLOW*, and clicked on *APPLY*.

I returned to *SERVICES* and tried to start *RPC*, but Access was denied. So I re-booted, and tried to start *RPC* again; but *Access was Still Denied*.

PS:
there is also a Power Users (YOUR-46CDB6B949\Power Users) profile in the Permissions for RpcSS with both *Full Control* & *Read* checked under *ALLOW*.

_I don't understand why access is denied. Who would have access to this?_


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post a new default HIjackThis log.

Also, please do this:

Please open HijackThis.
Click on *Open Misc Tools Section*
Make sure that both boxes beside "Generate StartupList Log" are checked:

*List all minor sections(Full)*
*List Empty Sections(Complete)*
Click *Generate StartupList Log*.
Click *Yes* at the prompt.
It will open a text file. Please copy the entire contents of that page and paste it here.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

_I hope this helps ....._

The Hijackthis log you requested is in a file attached to this reply.

The contents of the startup list follow:
StartupList report, 6/17/2010, 10:08:52 PM
StartupList version: 1.52.2
Started from : C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.EXE
Detected: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Detected: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
* Using default options
* Including empty and uninteresting sections
* Showing rarely important sections
==================================================
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
c:\program files\real\realplayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
--------------------------------------------------
Listing of startup folders:
Shell folders Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*
Shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*
User shell folders Startup:
*Folder not found*
User shell folders AltStartup:
*Folder not found*
Shell folders Common Startup:
[C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup]
*No files*
Shell folders Common AltStartup:
*Folder not found*
User shell folders Common Startup:
*Folder not found*
User shell folders Alternate Common Startup:
*Folder not found*
--------------------------------------------------
Checking Windows NT UserInit:
[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
UserInit = C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,
[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*
[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry value not found*
[HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
*Registry key not found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
QuickTime Task = "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
ISUSScheduler = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
ISUSPM Startup = c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe -startup
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No values found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No values found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No values found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
igndlm.exe = C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
Google Update = "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
ctfmon.exe = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No values found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No values found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No values found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No values found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*Registry key not found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*No subkeys found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce
*No subkeys found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx
*No subkeys found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
*No subkeys found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce
*No subkeys found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries in Registry subkeys of:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Run
*Registry key not found*
--------------------------------------------------
File association entry for .EXE:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\exefile\shell\open\command
(Default) = "%1" %*
--------------------------------------------------
File association entry for .COM:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\ComFile\shell\open\command
(Default) = "%1" %*
--------------------------------------------------
File association entry for .BAT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\batfile\shell\open\command
(Default) = "%1" %*
--------------------------------------------------
File association entry for .PIF:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\piffile\shell\open\command
(Default) = "%1" %*
--------------------------------------------------
File association entry for .SCR:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\scrfile\shell\open\command
(Default) = "%1" /S
--------------------------------------------------
File association entry for .HTA:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\htafile\shell\open\command
(Default) = C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshta.exe "%1" %*
--------------------------------------------------
File association entry for .TXT:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\txtfile\shell\open\command
(Default) = %SystemRoot%\System32\NOTEPAD.EXE %1
--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)
[<{12d0ed0d-0ee0-4f90-8827-78cefb8f4988}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ieudinit.exe
[>{18933048-e4ad-4057-8836-e30e41daf58c}] *
StubPath = RunDLL32 IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP
[>{22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95}]
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\inf\unregmp2.exe /ShowWMP
[>{26923b43-4d38-484f-9b9e-de460746276c}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigIE
[>{881dd1c5-3dcf-431b-b061-f3f88e8be88a}] *
StubPath = %systemroot%\system32\shmgrate.exe OCInstallUserConfigOE
[KB910393] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\EasyCDBlock.inf,PerUserInstall
[{2C7339CF-2B09-4501-B3F3-F3508C9228ED}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\system32\regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:/UserInstall %SystemRoot%\system32\themeui.dll
[{407408d4-94ed-4d86-ab69-a7f649d112ee}] *
StubPath = %SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection QuickLaunchShortcut 640 %systemroot%\inf\mcdftreg.inf
[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:OE /CALLER:WINNT /user /install
[{44BBA842-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015B}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msnetmtg.inf,NetMtg.Install.PerUser.NT
[{5945c046-1e7d-11d1-bc44-00c04fd912be}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.QuietInstall.PerUser
[{6BF52A52-394A-11d3-B153-00C04F79FAA6}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection C:\WINDOWS\INF\wmp11.inf,PerUserStub
[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = "%ProgramFiles%\Outlook Express\setup50.exe" /APP:WAB /CALLER:WINNT /user /install
[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4340}] *
StubPath = regsvr32.exe /s /n /i:U shell32.dll
[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\system32\ie4uinit.exe -BaseSettings
[{89B4C1CD-B018-4511-B0A1-5476DBF70820}] *
StubPath = c:\WINDOWS\system32\Rundll32.exe c:\WINDOWS\system32\mscories.dll,Install
--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating ICQ Agent Autostart apps:
HKCU\Software\Mirabilis\ICQ\Agent\Apps
*Registry key not found*
--------------------------------------------------
Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:
load=*INI section not found*
run=*INI section not found*
Load/Run keys from Registry:
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKLM\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: load=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows\CurrentVersion\WinLogon: run=*Registry key not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKCU\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: load=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: run=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows: AppInit_DLLs=*Registry value not found*
--------------------------------------------------
Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:
Shell=
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\system32\gtw_logo.scr
drivers=
Shell & screensaver key from Registry:
Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=C:\WINDOWS\system32\davinci.scr
drivers=*Registry value not found*
Policies Shell key:
HKCU\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
HKLM\..\Policies: Shell=*Registry value not found*
--------------------------------------------------
Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!
C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Fonts\Explorer.exe: not present
--------------------------------------------------
Checking for superhidden extensions:
.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden
--------------------------------------------------
Verifying REGEDIT.EXE integrity:
- Regedit.exe found in C:\WINDOWS
- .reg open command is normal (regedit.exe %1)
- Company name OK: 'Microsoft Corporation'
- Original filename OK: 'REGEDIT.EXE'
- File description: 'Registry Editor'
Registry check passed
--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:
(no name) - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA}
--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:
AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006Core.job
GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006UA.job
ISP signup reminder 1.job
ISP signup reminder 2.job
ISP signup reminder 3.job
RealUpgradeLogonTaskS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006.job
RealUpgradeScheduledTaskS-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006.job
User_Feed_Synchronization-{2650CA4A-0A1A-4033-BF49-D2022564C969}.job
--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating Download Program Files:
[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\system32\Adobe\Director\SwDir.dll
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
[CDownloadCtrl Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLMControl.dll
CODEBASE = http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.10.115.cab
[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_16]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_16-windows-i586.cab
[Java Plug-in 1.5.0_02]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_02-windows-i586.cab
[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_16]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_16-windows-i586.cab
[Java Plug-in 1.6.0_16]
InProcServer32 = C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\npjpi160_16.dll
CODEBASE = http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_16-windows-i586.cab
[{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}]
CODEBASE = http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating Winsock LSP files:
NameSpace #1: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #2: C:\WINDOWS\System32\winrnr.dll
NameSpace #3: C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswsock.dll
NameSpace #4: C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
Protocol #1: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #2: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #3: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #4: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #5: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #6: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #7: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #8: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #9: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #10: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #11: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #12: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #13: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll
Protocol #14: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
Protocol #15: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll
--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating Windows NT/2000/XP services
abp480n5: system32\DRIVERS\ABP480N5.SYS (system)
Microsoft ACPI Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ACPI.sys (system)
Microsoft Embedded Controller Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ACPIEC.sys (system)
adpu160m: system32\DRIVERS\adpu160m.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller: system32\drivers\aec.sys (manual start)
AEGIS Protocol (IEEE 802.1x) v3.4.9.0: system32\DRIVERS\AegisP.sys (autostart)
AFD: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\afd.sys (system)
Intel AGP Bus Filter: system32\DRIVERS\agp440.sys (system)
Compaq AGP Bus Filter: system32\DRIVERS\agpCPQ.sys (system)
Aha154x: system32\DRIVERS\aha154x.sys (system)
aic78u2: system32\DRIVERS\aic78u2.sys (system)
aic78xx: system32\DRIVERS\aic78xx.sys (system)
Alerter: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (disabled)
Application Layer Gateway Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\alg.exe (manual start)
AliIde: system32\DRIVERS\aliide.sys (system)
ALI AGP Bus Filter: system32\DRIVERS\alim1541.sys (system)
AMD AGP Bus Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\amdagp.sys (system)
amsint: system32\DRIVERS\amsint.sys (system)
AOL Connectivity Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe" (autostart)
AOL TopSpeed Monitor: C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe (autostart)
Apple Mobile Device: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe" (autostart)
Application Management: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
1394 ARP Client Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys (manual start)
asc: system32\DRIVERS\asc.sys (system)
asc3350p: system32\DRIVERS\asc3350p.sys (system)
asc3550: system32\DRIVERS\asc3550.sys (system)
ASP.NET State Service: %SystemRoot%\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\aspnet_state.exe (manual start)
RAS Asynchronous Media Driver: system32\DRIVERS\asyncmac.sys (manual start)
Standard IDE/ESDI Hard Disk Controller: system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys (system)
ATM ARP Client Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\atmarpc.sys (manual start)
Windows Audio: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Audio Stub Driver: system32\DRIVERS\audstub.sys (manual start)
BHDrvx86: \??\C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\BASHDefs\20100324.001\BHDrvx86.sys (system)
Background Intelligent Transfer Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Bonjour Service: "C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe" (autostart)
Computer Browser: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
catchme: \??\C:\DOCUME~1\OWNER~1.YOU\LOCALS~1\Temp\catchme.sys (manual start)
cbidf: system32\DRIVERS\cbidf2k.sys (system)
Symantec Hash Provider: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\ccHPx86.sys (system)
cd20xrnt: system32\DRIVERS\cd20xrnt.sys (system)
CD-ROM Driver: system32\DRIVERS\cdrom.sys (system)
Indexing Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\cisvc.exe (manual start)
ClipBook: %SystemRoot%\system32\clipsrv.exe (manual start)
.NET Runtime Optimization Service v2.0.50727_X86: C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe (manual start)
Microsoft AC Adapter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\CmBatt.sys (manual start)
CmdIde: system32\DRIVERS\cmdide.sys (system)
Microsoft Composite Battery Driver: system32\DRIVERS\compbatt.sys (system)
COM+ System Application: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{02D4B3F1-FD88-11D1-960D-00805FC79235} (manual start)
Cpqarray: system32\DRIVERS\cpqarray.sys (system)
CryptSvc: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
dac2w2k: system32\DRIVERS\dac2w2k.sys (system)
dac960nt: system32\DRIVERS\dac960nt.sys (system)
DCOM Server Process Launcher: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch (autostart)
DHCP Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Disk Driver: system32\DRIVERS\disk.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\dmadmin.exe /com (manual start)
dmboot: System32\drivers\dmboot.sys (disabled)
Logical Disk Manager Driver: System32\drivers\dmio.sys (system)
dmload: System32\drivers\dmload.sys (system)
Logical Disk Manager: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer: system32\drivers\DMusic.sys (manual start)
DNS Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService (autostart)
Wired AutoConfig: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k dot3svc (manual start)
dpti2o: system32\DRIVERS\dpti2o.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler: system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys (manual start)
Extensible Authentication Protocol Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k eapsvcs (manual start)
Symantec Eraser Control driver: \??\C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\EENGINE\eeCtrl.sys (system)
Media Center Receiver Service: C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe (autostart)
Media Center Scheduler Service: C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe (autostart)
Error Reporting Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Event Log: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
COM+ Event System: C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log: C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe (autostart)
Fast User Switching Compatibility: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
FltMgr: system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys (system)
Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 3.0.0.0: c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\WPF\PresentationFontCache.exe (manual start)
Volume Manager Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ftdisk.sys (system)
GEAR ASPI Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys (manual start)
Generic Packet Classifier: system32\DRIVERS\msgpc.sys (manual start)
Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio: system32\DRIVERS\HDAudBus.sys (manual start)
Help and Support: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
HID Input Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Microsoft HID Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\hidusb.sys (manual start)
Health Key and Certificate Management Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
hpn: system32\DRIVERS\hpn.sys (system)
HTTP: System32\Drivers\HTTP.sys (manual start)
HTTP SSL: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k HTTPFilter (manual start)
i2omp: system32\DRIVERS\i2omp.sys (system)
i8042 Keyboard and PS/2 Mouse Port Driver: system32\DRIVERS\i8042prt.sys (system)
Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor: C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe (autostart)
ialm: system32\DRIVERS\ialmnt5.sys (manual start)
Intel AHCI Controller: SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\IASTOR.SYS (system)
Windows CardSpace: "c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\infocard.exe" (manual start)
IDSxpx86: \??\C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\IPSDefs\20100422.002\IDSxpx86.sys (manual start)
CD-Burning Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\imapi.sys (system)
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service: %systemroot%\system32\imapi.exe (manual start)
ini910u: system32\DRIVERS\ini910u.sys (system)
IntelIde: system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys (system)
Intel Processor Driver: system32\DRIVERS\intelppm.sys (system)
IPv6 Windows Firewall Driver: system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys (manual start)
IP Traffic Filter Driver: System32\DRIVERS\ipfltdrv.sys (manual start)
IP in IP Tunnel Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipinip.sys (manual start)
IP Network Address Translator: system32\DRIVERS\ipnat.sys (manual start)
iPod Service: "C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe" (manual start)
IPSEC driver: system32\DRIVERS\ipsec.sys (system)
IR Enumerator Service: system32\DRIVERS\irenum.sys (manual start)
PnP ISA/EISA Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys (system)
Java Quick Starter: "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe" -service -config "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\jqs.conf" (autostart)
Keyboard Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\kbdclass.sys (system)
Keyboard HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\kbdhid.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer: system32\drivers\kmixer.sys (manual start)
Server: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Workstation: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Media Center Extender Service: C:\WINDOWS\ehome\mcrdsvc.exe (autostart)
Messenger: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
MHN: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
MHN driver: system32\DRIVERS\mhndrv.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Office Groove Audit Service: "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office12\GrooveAuditService.exe" (manual start)
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe (manual start)
Mouse Class Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouclass.sys (system)
Mouse HID Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mouhid.sys (manual start)
mraid35x: system32\DRIVERS\mraid35x.sys (system)
WebDav Client Redirector: system32\DRIVERS\mrxdav.sys (manual start)
MRXSMB: system32\DRIVERS\mrxsmb.sys (system)
Distributed Transaction Coordinator: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc.exe (manual start)
Windows Installer: %systemroot%\system32\msiexec.exe /V (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Service Proxy: system32\drivers\MSKSSRV.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Clock Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPCLOCK.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Streaming Quality Manager Proxy: system32\drivers\MSPQM.sys (manual start)
Microsoft System Management BIOS Driver: system32\DRIVERS\mssmbios.sys (manual start)
Network Access Protection Agent: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NAVENG: \??\C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\VirusDefs\20100501.018\NAVENG.SYS (manual start)
NAVEX15: \??\C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Norton\{0C55C096-0F1D-4F28-AAA2-85EF591126E7}\NIS_17.0.0.136\Definitions\VirusDefs\20100501.018\NAVEX15.SYS (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS TAPI Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ndistapi.sys (manual start)
NDIS Usermode I/O Protocol: system32\DRIVERS\ndisuio.sys (manual start)
Remote Access NDIS WAN Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ndiswan.sys (manual start)
NetBIOS Interface: system32\DRIVERS\netbios.sys (system)
NetBios over Tcpip: system32\DRIVERS\netbt.sys (system)
Network DDE: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Network DDE DSDM: %SystemRoot%\system32\netdde.exe (disabled)
Net Logon: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Network Connections: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Net.Tcp Port Sharing Service: "c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe" (disabled)
1394 Net Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys (manual start)
Norton Internet Security: "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe" /s "NIS" /m "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\diMaster.dll" /prefetch:1 (autostart)
Network Location Awareness (NLA): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NT LM Security Support Provider: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (manual start)
Removable Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
IPX Traffic Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkflt.sys (manual start)
IPX Traffic Forwarder Driver: system32\DRIVERS\nwlnkfwd.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Office Diagnostics Service: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE12\ODSERV.EXE" (manual start)
Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller: system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys (system)
Office Source Engine: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE" (manual start)
PCI Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys (system)
PCIIde: system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys (system)
Pcmcia: system32\DRIVERS\pcmcia.sys (system)
perc2: system32\DRIVERS\perc2.sys (system)
perc2hib: system32\DRIVERS\perc2hib.sys (system)
Plug and Play: %SystemRoot%\system32\services.exe (autostart)
IPSEC Services: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
WAN Miniport (PPTP): system32\DRIVERS\raspptp.sys (manual start)
PrismXL: C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS (autostart)
Protected Storage: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
QoS Packet Scheduler: system32\DRIVERS\psched.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel Link Driver: system32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (manual start)
PxHelp20: System32\Drivers\PxHelp20.sys (system)
ql1080: system32\DRIVERS\ql1080.sys (system)
Ql10wnt: system32\DRIVERS\ql10wnt.sys (system)
ql12160: system32\DRIVERS\ql12160.sys (system)
ql1240: system32\DRIVERS\ql1240.sys (system)
ql1280: system32\DRIVERS\ql1280.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Driver: system32\DRIVERS\rasacd.sys (system)
Remote Access Auto Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WAN Miniport (L2TP): system32\DRIVERS\rasl2tp.sys (manual start)
Remote Access Connection Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Remote Access PPPOE Driver: system32\DRIVERS\raspppoe.sys (manual start)
Direct Parallel: system32\DRIVERS\raspti.sys (manual start)
Rdbss: system32\DRIVERS\rdbss.sys (system)
RDPCDD: System32\DRIVERS\RDPCDD.sys (system)
Terminal Server Device Redirector Driver: system32\DRIVERS\rdpdr.sys (manual start)
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sessmgr.exe (manual start)
Digital CD Audio Playback Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\redbook.sys (system)
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service: C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe (autostart)
Routing and Remote Access: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (disabled)
Remote Registry: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator: %SystemRoot%\system32\locator.exe (manual start)
Remote Procedure Call (RPC): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost -k rpcss (autostart)
QoS RSVP: %SystemRoot%\system32\rsvp.exe (manual start)
Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service: C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe (autostart)
WLAN Transport: system32\DRIVERS\s24trans.sys (autostart)
Security Accounts Manager: %SystemRoot%\system32\lsass.exe (autostart)
Smart Card: %SystemRoot%\System32\SCardSvr.exe (manual start)
Task Scheduler: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
sdbus: system32\DRIVERS\sdbus.sys (manual start)
Secdrv: system32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (manual start)
Secondary Logon: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
System Event Notification: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows Firewall/Internet Connection Sharing (ICS): %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Shell Hardware Detection: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
SIS AGP Bus Filter: system32\DRIVERS\sisagp.sys (system)
smserial: system32\DRIVERS\smserial.sys (manual start)
SNMP Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\snmp.exe (autostart)
SNMP Trap Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\snmptrap.exe (manual start)
Sparrow: system32\DRIVERS\sparrow.sys (system)
Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter: system32\drivers\splitter.sys (manual start)
Print Spooler: %SystemRoot%\system32\spoolsv.exe (autostart)
System Restore Filter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\sr.sys (system)
System Restore Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Symantec Real Time Storage Protection: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SRTSP.SYS (manual start)
Symantec Real Time Storage Protection (PEL): \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SRTSPX.SYS (system)
Srv: system32\DRIVERS\srv.sys (manual start)
SSDP Discovery Service: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
ssfs0bbc: system32\DRIVERS\ssfs0bbc.sys (system)
Sshrmd: system32\DRIVERS\sshrmd.sys (system)
Ssidrv: system32\DRIVERS\ssidrv.sys (system)
SigmaTel High Definition Audio CODEC: system32\drivers\sthda.sys (manual start)
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA): %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc (manual start)
Software Bus Driver: system32\DRIVERS\swenum.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer: system32\drivers\swmidi.sys (manual start)
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe /Processid:{9E3AC8D5-E861-4AB9-8C09-D5CA3A540C50} (manual start)
symc810: system32\DRIVERS\symc810.sys (system)
symc8xx: system32\DRIVERS\symc8xx.sys (system)
Symantec Data Store: system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMDS.SYS (system)
Symantec Extended File Attributes: system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMEFA.SYS (system)
SymEvent: \??\C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS (manual start)
Symantec Iron Driver: \SystemRoot\system32\drivers\NIS\1106000.020\Ironx86.SYS (system)
Symantec Network Dispatch Driver: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\NIS\1106000.020\SYMTDI.SYS (system)
sym_hi: system32\DRIVERS\sym_hi.sys (system)
sym_u3: system32\DRIVERS\sym_u3.sys (system)
Synaptics TouchPad Driver: system32\DRIVERS\SynTP.sys (manual start)
Microsoft Kernel System Audio Device: system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys (manual start)
Performance Logs and Alerts: %SystemRoot%\system32\smlogsvc.exe (manual start)
Telephony: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
TCP/IP Protocol Driver: system32\DRIVERS\tcpip.sys (system)
Terminal Device Driver: system32\DRIVERS\termdd.sys (system)
Terminal Services: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost -k DComLaunch (manual start)
Themes: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
tifm21: system32\drivers\tifm21.sys (manual start)
Telnet: C:\WINDOWS\system32\tlntsvr.exe (manual start)
TosIde: system32\DRIVERS\toside.sys (system)
Distributed Link Tracking Client: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
ultra: system32\DRIVERS\ultra.sys (system)
Microcode Update Driver: system32\DRIVERS\update.sys (manual start)
Universal Plug and Play Device Host: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (manual start)
Uninterruptible Power Supply: %SystemRoot%\System32\ups.exe (manual start)
Apple Mobile USB Driver: System32\Drivers\usbaapl.sys (manual start)
USB Audio Driver (WDM): system32\drivers\usbaudio.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB Generic Parent Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbccgp.sys (manual start)
Microsoft USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbehci.sys (manual start)
USB2 Enabled Hub: system32\DRIVERS\usbhub.sys (manual start)
USB Scanner Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbscan.sys (manual start)
USB Mass Storage Driver: system32\DRIVERS\USBSTOR.SYS (manual start)
Microsoft USB Universal Host Controller Miniport Driver: system32\DRIVERS\usbuhci.sys (manual start)
VGA Display Controller.: \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\vga.sys (system)
VIA AGP Bus Filter: system32\DRIVERS\viaagp.sys (system)
ViaIde: system32\DRIVERS\viaide.sys (system)
Volume Shadow Copy: %SystemRoot%\System32\vssvc.exe (manual start)
Windows Time: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Adapter Driver: system32\DRIVERS\w39n51.sys (manual start)
Remote Access IP ARP Driver: system32\DRIVERS\wanarp.sys (manual start)
WAN Miniport (ATW): system32\DRIVERS\wanatw4.sys (manual start)
Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver: system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys (manual start)
WebClient: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService (autostart)
Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine: "C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe" (autostart)
Windows Management Instrumentation: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Portable Media Serial Number Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
Windows Management Instrumentation Driver Extensions: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
WMI Performance Adapter: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe (manual start)
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service: "C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNetwk.exe" (manual start)
Security Center: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Automatic Updates: %systemroot%\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Platform Driver: system32\DRIVERS\WudfPf.sys (manual start)
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework Reflector: system32\DRIVERS\wudfrd.sys (manual start)
Windows Driver Foundation - User-mode Driver Framework: %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k WudfServiceGroup (manual start)
Wireless Zero Configuration: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (autostart)
Network Provisioning Service: %SystemRoot%\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs (manual start)
NDIS5.1 Miniport Driver for Marvell Yukon Ethernet Controller: system32\DRIVERS\yk51x86.sys (manual start)

--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating Windows NT logon/logoff scripts:
*No scripts set to run*
Windows NT checkdisk command:
BootExecute = autocheck autochk *
Windows NT 'Wininit.ini':
PendingFileRenameOperations: *Registry value not found*
--------------------------------------------------
Enumerating ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad items:
PostBootReminder: C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll
CDBurn: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHELL32.dll
WebCheck: C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll
SysTray: C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll
WPDShServiceObj: C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run
*No values found*
--------------------------------------------------
Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer\Run
*No values found*
--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 39,936 bytes
Report generated in 0.218 seconds
Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Pasting the log here for easier viewing.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:06:47 PM, on 6/17/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
c:\program files\real\realplayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=PTB&M=MX6931
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1203.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.10.115.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{3CFE3178-27FB-4EA8-A041-F50E669299BE}: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com) - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe

--
End of file - 6928 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rescan with HijackThis, close all other browser windows, place a check mark beside the following entries and then click on "Fix Checked".

O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{3CFE3178-27FB-4EA8-A041-F50E669299BE}: NameServer = 93.188.162.114,93.188.166.102

Reboot and post a new HIjackThis log please.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Also, do you use a router? If so, try resetting it. There should be a reset button, probably on the back, that you can press (you may have to use a pencil tip or the end of a paper clip) and hold for 10 or 20 seconds and then release it and the router should reset itself back to default settings.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

*Ok, did it.*

I do use a router. Other computers are able to get on it with no problem, and I think the bad one could too if it's services (internet explorer, etc.) were ON and Working. However, I did re-set the router anyway, as you instructed.

Here is the hijackthis log after the fix and re-boot:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:07:37 AM, on 6/20/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.gateway.com/g/startpage.html?Ch=Retail&Br=GTW&Loc=ENG_US&Sys=PTB&M=MX6931
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {1E61ED7C-7CB8-49d6-B9E9-AB4C880C8414} - C:\Program Files\MSN\Toolbar\3.0.1203.0\msneshellx.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\coIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSScheduler] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" -start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISUSPM Startup] c:\progra~1\common~1\instal~1\update~1\isuspm.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [igndlm.exe] C:\Program Files\Download Manager\DLM.exe /windowsstart /startifwork (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [Google Update] "C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-46CDB6B949\Local Settings\Application Data\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe" /c (User '?')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-21-807075554-751005099-1671666195-1006\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (User '?')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (CDownloadCtrl Object) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_2.3.10.115.cab
O16 - DPF: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7} - http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab
O18 - Protocol: grooveLocalGWS - {88FED34C-F0CA-4636-A375-3CB6248B04CD} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office12\GR99D3~1.DLL
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL TopSpeed Monitor (AOL TopSpeedMonitor) - America Online, Inc - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMon) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaantmon.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security (NIS) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Engine\17.6.0.32\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: PrismXL - New Boundary Technologies, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\New Boundary\PrismXL\PRISMXL.SYS
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com) - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
--
End of file - 6663 bytes


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go to *Start *- *Run *- type in *eventvwr.msc* to open the event viewer. Look under both "Application" and "System" for recent (the last 48 hours or so) errors (shown in red) and if found, do this for each one.

Double-click the error to open it up and then click on the icon that looks like two pieces of paper. This will copy the full error. Then "paste" the error into Notepad. Do this for each one until you have them all listed in Notepad and then copy and paste the list in a reply here please.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Under *SYSTEM*, there were 14 Information lines with today's date on them, but no ERRORS in *red*.

_Remember, I turned the computer on twice today; once this morning (which included too boots) for your last instructions, and once tonight to do this_.

Under *APPLICATION*, there were *32* errors in *RED* with today's date on them: *24* from this morning and the remaing *8* from this evening. _*Unfortunately*_, when I double click on any one of them, nothing happens. It will not open up; so I cannot paste it into anything.

All of the errors say "*Userenv*" under *Source*.
Under *User*, some of them are "*Local Service*" and the rest are "*Network Service*".

There are also *2* warning messages for each boot: *Source* = "*Evnt Agnt*" and *User* = "*N/A*".

One Information message for each boot: *Source* = "*Bonjour Service*" and *user* = "*N/A*".

Sorry I cannot paste, but it's part of the things that stopped working.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you able to log into the Administrator account? If so, see if you can start the Remote Procedure Call (RPC) service from there.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

When I boot, it does not give me an option to sign onto the Administrator account; just the one user account. If I boot in SAFE MODE, it does give me the choice of signing on as Adminstrator or User, but it does not let me start services such as RPC in SAFE MODE.

Is there another way I can sign on as the Adminisatrator?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try creating a new user account with Admin. privileges and see if that account can restart the service please.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I have never created a new user. I have a few questions:
1). Where do I do that, and is there anything I need to know about trying to grant Admin privileges?

2). Since the pc denies me access when I try to start the services, won't it deny my access when trying to grand Admin privileges?

3). Should I do it in safe mode where it seems that I can log on as an administrator?


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Cookiegal ... I am going out of town for a few days; and i'll be back Monday. I'm not able to take the bad PC with me, so please don't think i've given up when you don't hear from me in a few days. I'll check for your answer to my last questions when I return, and try to add an administrator sign-on, on Monday night. Thanks for sticking with me on this .... I am still hoping to get this PC working, though it is beginning to seem hopeless. *Be Back Monday.* *Thanks!!!*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm going to review this entire thread and see what else we can do in the meantime.

Have a great trip.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It looks like the profile is not being loaded properly. Let's try the User Hive Cleanup utility.

Download the *UPHClean-Setup.msi* from the following link to your desktop:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...E18-B570-42470E2F3582&displaylang=en#filelist

Double-click the UPHClean-Setup.msi file to install the service.

Reboot the machine.

Let me know if there's any difference and post a new HijackThis log.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Hi Cookiegal ... back from our trip. Thanks for the good wishes.

I downloaded the *UPHClean-Setup.msi* as you asked. When I double clicked to try to install it, I got the following message:

The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This can occur if you are running Windows in Safe Mode, or if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed. Contact your support personnel for assistance.

I clicked OK, which ended the process.

Of course, if it needs the internet, it is not available on the bad computer. Otherwise, something else it needs is just not running.

I hope you are not running out of things to do!

*Thanks*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

First boot to safe mode and log on as Administrator.

Go to *Start *- *Run *then type in *cmd *and click OK.

At the command prompt, type the following and press Enter (not the space betwween exe and the slash).

*msiexec.exe /unregister*

Then type the following and press Enter (note that space between msiexec and the slash).

*msiexec /regserver*

Then see if you can install the Hive Cleaner while still in safe mode.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Well, I tried to go into SAFE MODE. The system showed several lines of commands, froze for a few minutes, then booted normally. No safe mode. So I attempted it a second time, and got the following message:

Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
/WINDOWS/SYSTEM32/CONFIG/SYSTEM

*I fear we are done*. It seems that my only option is to re-install. I only have the Windows XP Professsional CD, which you said may not be compatible; but it seems that I have no choice but to install this? *Any last advice*?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

See if you can boot to Last Known Good Configuration.

Why do you have an XP Pro CD if you're running Media Center?

I don't think you can use it as the key would be for Media Center.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

I will try to boot to a last known good config, but it wasn't really giving me that option. It just went to that message. Is there a function key I can press to get that option?

I am not sure about the CD. Just a little background for you; this PC is not mine, it is owned by a 23 year old Autistic Man. He is intelligent and pretty high functioning, but as difficulty with social situations are a major part of his handicapp, he relys on the PC for a lot of his entertainment. He has been borrowing, but really needs to get this running. Also, his finances are limited, which is why he didn't just buy one or pay to have someone look at this one. As for the disk, I think it's from a PC he used to have; then someone helped him buy this one on eBay, and i'm guessing it didn't come with it's own Windows pc.

I was thinking that if I did a total re-install, it wouldn't matter what Windows is on there currently, as a re-install would format the hard drive and start over (he would just lose his pictures and iTunes). Now that you mention it, i'm not sure he has the key code for that disk anyway.

*I'll try again tonight and let you know the results.*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

This computer was severely infected and had many problems so it was very unstable.

You can only install XP Pro if you have a valid key for it that is not being used on another computer. I doubt very much the Last Known Good Configuration will work in this situation.

I'm going to confer with someone else to see if he can work his magic to get it back up and running or at least instruct you how to get the data, pictures, etc. off the computer onto some other media.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

What is the make and model of the computer? If it's a Dell, include the Service Tag number, should be on a sticker on the PC someplace.
It may have a Recovery Partition that can be used to restore the Media Center Edition (MCE) once the files have been saved. If so, that would be the quickest and easiest solution
MCE is XP Pro with some media features added, the main ones being support for playing DVDs, and recording TV shows using a TV Tuner card.

We can use a Ubuntu Live cd to recover files. This article goes through the procedure:
Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer

This error means the SYSTEM registry hive is corrupt or unreadable. 
Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
/WINDOWS/SYSTEM32/CONFIG/SYSTEM

You've run chkdsk and it sounds like it didn't find any major errors, though you weren't able to open the log entry to see just what it did find.

We can try restoring the registry from a restore point if there are any. Problem is, this may also restore the malware that has been removed. If possible, in this case I would use a restore point from before the problem started if that can be identified, rather than one of the latest.

This thread goes through the steps using a Windows based Live CD. The Ubuntu CD can also be used, though Ubuntu usually mounts drives as read only, so there's some extra steps if we get that far, but it has the advantage of being able to use a file manager to drag and drop instead of using the Command Line

See this post for the steps:
How to restore the registry from a System Restore point using a Vista/Win7 Disk

Edit: It's been decided we can'[t post links to the ready made Recovery Disks. If you have Windows 7, you can make one from *Control Panel | System and Security | Backup and Restore*

Let's get the files saved first, and see if a usable Recovery Partition is available first though.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

*Hello Outcaste* .....

Well, I was able to back-up*! * I created a Ubunta CD using ImgBurn, as instructed, and it booted in the faulty PC. The faulty pc's hard drive was accessable w/no errors, and i found the iTunes and pictures and other imporatant files that we didn't want to lose. I've copied them to an external hard drive using Ubunta. *Fantastic!* This was the biggest part of my battle. _*Thank you*_.

*To answer your question, the PC is a Gateway MX series laptop.*

I have an install disk for Windows XP Professional from Gateway, but according to Cookiegal the PC has XP Media Center (?) installed, and they are not compatible.

*I was thinking* that now that I have the files backed-up, I can just install the XP Professional, replacing what is on that PC, hoping that the computer comes back working like new. I don't know if that will work, but I don't see why it won't. The lable to the XP Professional Disk has a 7 digit number on it ... i'm hoping that is the install key*!?*

Another possible option I may have is another hard drive from a slightly older Gateway MX Series lap top that I have in my possession. That lap top is long gone, but I think this hard drive may be in-tact and okay (but i'm not sure). I have no idea if it will fit and work, but again I don't see why not.

The BEST would be if i could recover this hard drive and the Windows Version that is currently installed, but it's been such a trial just to get to *this* point so i'm not sure.

Anyway, that is where I am. This back-up is further then i've gotten in a month. Any advice you have for me would be greatly appreciated.

_*Thanks*_


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Have not heard from anyone in a while. Wondering if everyone is done with my issue now. IF so, thank you all very much for all you did. Being able to back up the faulty PC was great, and probably the most I could have hoped for.

My last question is about re-installing. I have the Windows XP Professional Disk (which is not what is currently installed, according to CookieGal). It has a 7 digit number on the sleeve label. I'm hoping that number is the key, and that I can wipe the faulty PC clean and install this over it. So my questions are:

*1).* Can I do it*?*
*2).* Do you think this is the key number*?*
*3).* Will everything work as it did before the infection (or what ever went wrong)*?*

Any insight would be appreciated. I hope to hear from you soon; otherwise, thank you again for all your help.

_*Virtual Steve*_


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm glad you were able to get things backed up with TheOutcaste's help. Unfortunately, I can't help with your last questions.


----------



## VirtualSteve (May 3, 2010)

Well, thank you for all your help in testing and debuggin the pc, and with getting TheOUtcaste to help me with the backup. I appreciate your effort.

I will post a new issue about re-installing Windows and see if anyone can help me; and after a short while i'll mark this issue as closed.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're quite welcome.


----------

